# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Linjasto2021

## Heikki K

Tampereella on aloitettu raitiotien aikaisen bussilinjaston suunnittelu, eli Linjasto2021-hanke. 
http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/etu...nnistynyt.html

Alkuvaiheessa järjestetään yleisötilaisuuksia ja kerätään lähtötietoja yms.

----------


## Heikki K

Hervannan luonnos on julkaistu
http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...-hervanta.html

Ensivilkaisun perusteella aikamoinem pettymys niille, joille luvattiin synkronoitu vaihto joka ratikalta Länsi-Hervantaan. Tässä numerolla 300. Eihän se toimi, jos liityntälinjalla on ihan eri vuoroväli kuin ratikalla? Olenko ymmärtänyt jotain väärin vai alanko nostaa kapinalippua salkoon?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hervannan luonnos on julkaistu
> http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...-hervanta.html
> 
> Ensivilkaisun perusteella aikamoinem pettymys niille, joille luvattiin synkronoitu vaihto joka ratikalta Länsi-Hervantaan. Tässä numerolla 300. Eihän se toimi, jos liityntälinjalla on ihan eri vuoroväli kuin ratikalla? Olenko ymmärtänyt jotain väärin vai alanko nostaa kapinalippua salkoon?


Kyllä nämä nyt minun mielestä menevät synkronoidusti: bussi ottaa joka toisen vuoron kiinni. Eli raitiovaunuja kulkee kaksi kertaa tiheämmin, kuin liityntälinjoja. Oletettavasti osalta raitiovaunuja on vaihdot toisiin linjoihin ja osasta taas toisiin.

----------


## Heikki K

> Kyllä nämä nyt minun mielestä menevät synkronoidusti: bussi ottaa joka toisen vuoron kiinni. Eli raitiovaunuja kulkee kaksi kertaa tiheämmin, kuin liityntälinjoja. Oletettavasti osalta raitiovaunuja on vaihdot toisiin linjoihin ja osasta taas toisiin.


Joku tässä nyt ei kuitenkaan täsmää. Ensinnäkin piti olla synkronoitu vaihto kotiin joka ratikalta. Eikö silloin pidä olla sama vuoroväli? vai ajaako linja useamman kierroksen tai jotain, kun parin kilometrin mittaisen rengaslinja ajoaika on 28,5min?
Toisekseen, iltaisin ratikan vuoroväli on 15 ja linjan 300 vuoroväli 20, millä laskutavalla nämä sopivat yhteen?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Joku tässä nyt ei kuitenkaan täsmää. Ensinnäkin piti olla synkronoitu vaihto kotiin joka ratikalta. Eikö silloin pidä olla sama vuoroväli? vai ajaako linja useamman kierroksen tai jotain, kun parin kilometrin mittaisen rengaslinja ajoaika on 28,5min?
> Toisekseen, iltaisin ratikan vuoroväli on 15 ja linjan 300 vuoroväli 20, millä laskutavalla nämä sopivat yhteen?


Illasta en sano nyt mitään, mutta toinen kysymys selittynee sillä, että yksi auto ajaa kierroksellaan useita linjoja. Eli jonkun muun linjan auto käy vielä heittämässä linjan 300 lenkin. Mutta ehkäpä näitä voisi kysyä suunnittelijoilta tuolla sivustolla: jos olennainen asia ei selviä materiaalista, on ainakin siinä puutteita. Minä kuitenkin vain voin arvailla.

----------


## Eppu

> Hervannan luonnos on julkaistu
> http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...-hervanta.html
> 
> Ensivilkaisun perusteella aikamoinem pettymys niille, joille luvattiin synkronoitu vaihto joka ratikalta Länsi-Hervantaan. Tässä numerolla 300. Eihän se toimi, jos liityntälinjalla on ihan eri vuoroväli kuin ratikalla? Olenko ymmärtänyt jotain väärin vai alanko nostaa kapinalippua salkoon?


Ensisilmäyksellä iso pettymys kaikille niille jotka asuvat tai käyvät töissä vähänkään kauempana kiskoista. Matkat pilkkoutuvat suurella enemmistöllä osiin. Mutta enpä toisaalta odottanutkaan tältä mitään hyvää ja sen puolesta on turha kommentoida enempää. Tuhottu mikä tuhottu.

----------


## Bussimies

> Ensisilmäyksellä iso pettymys kaikille niille jotka asuvat tai käyvät töissä vähänkään kauempana kiskoista. Matkat pilkkoutuvat suurella enemmistöllä osiin. Mutta enpä toisaalta odottanutkaan tältä mitään hyvää ja sen puolesta on turha kommentoida enempää. Tuhottu mikä tuhottu.


Eikö sinun kannattaisi antaa suunnitelmasta palautetta, jotta luonnosta muokattaisiin paremmin toimivaksi? Itse tein näin ja annoin palautetta etenkin suunnitelluista vuoroväleistä. Kyseessähän on vasta ensimmäinen luonnos, jonka alkuperäinen tarkoituskin on vasta kerätä palautetta ja toiveita ja kartoittaa alueen asukkaiden tarpeita. Tämän palautteen perusteella luonnosta sitten lähdetään työstämään. Sitten se tuodaan jälleen kommentoitavaksi ja sitä jatkotyöstetään lisää. Vasta 2019-2020 tehdään päätöksiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö sinun kannattaisi antaa suunnitelmasta palautetta, jotta luonnosta muokattaisiin paremmin toimivaksi?


Ei tietenkään kannata. Sehän voisi johtaa siihen, että linjastoa muokattaisiin palautteessa esitettyyn suuntaan. Ja mistäs sitä sitten enää valittaisi, jos se linjasto olisikin ihan OK? Siinä putoaisi elämältä pohja pois. On paljon hauskempaa huudella puskista ratikka tuhoaa kaiken -viestejä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Katselin vielä ajatuksen kanssa, kuinka tuo ehdotettu linja 300 oikeastaan toimisi. Eli vuoroväli olisi vartti ja ajoaika vajaa puoli tuntia. Ja kokonaisuus vaikuttaisi siltä, että ensin ajetaan lenkii kerran myötäpäivään ja kerran vastapäivään, eli yhteen lenkkiin menisi aikaa vartti, eli päätepysäkiltä toiseen päähän Hervantakeskukseen menisi aikaa noin 7 minuuttia. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että linjalta on tosiasiassa vaihto jokaiseen raitiovaunuun, mutta joka toinen myötäpäivään ja joka toinen vastapäivään.

Eli päättelisin linjan toimivan seuraavasti. Lähtö Paavo Kolin kadulta, josta Opiskelijankadun raitiotiepysäkille, minne ennen kaupunkiin menevän raitiovaunun tuloa. Täältä Hervantakeskuksen raitiotiepysäkille, missä odotetaan kaupungista tulevan raitiovaunun matkustajia. Paluu päätepysäkille, missä kiertosuunta vaihtuu. Eli nyt mennään Hervantakeskukseen ennen kaupunkiin menevän raitiovaunun tuloa, siirrytään Opiskelijankadulle hakemaan kaupungista tulevan raitiovaunun matkustajat ja paluu päätepysäkille. Näin reitin varrella menisi vartin välein auto sekä myötä- että vastapäivään. Ja kun kummassakin suunnassa odottaa vaihtopysäkki, yhteys on jokaiseen raitiovaunuvuoroon.

Mutta kieltämättä tätä on vaikea päätellä tuosta karttapalvelusta, ja voi olla niinkin, että käsitin kuvion väärin.

----------


## Heikki K

> Katselin vielä ajatuksen kanssa, kuinka tuo ehdotettu linja 300 oikeastaan toimisi. Eli vuoroväli olisi vartti ja ajoaika vajaa puoli tuntia. Ja kokonaisuus vaikuttaisi siltä, että ensin ajetaan lenkii kerran myötäpäivään ja kerran vastapäivään, eli yhteen lenkkiin menisi aikaa vartti, eli päätepysäkiltä toiseen päähän Hervantakeskukseen menisi aikaa noin 7 minuuttia. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että linjalta on tosiasiassa vaihto jokaiseen raitiovaunuun, mutta joka toinen myötäpäivään ja joka toinen vastapäivään.
> 
> Eli päättelisin linjan toimivan seuraavasti. Lähtö Paavo Kolin kadulta, josta Opiskelijankadun raitiotiepysäkille, minne ennen kaupunkiin menevän raitiovaunun tuloa. Täältä Hervantakeskuksen raitiotiepysäkille, missä odotetaan kaupungista tulevan raitiovaunun matkustajia. Paluu päätepysäkille, missä kiertosuunta vaihtuu. Eli nyt mennään Hervantakeskukseen ennen kaupunkiin menevän raitiovaunun tuloa, siirrytään Opiskelijankadulle hakemaan kaupungista tulevan raitiovaunun matkustajat ja paluu päätepysäkille. Näin reitin varrella menisi vartin välein auto sekä myötä- että vastapäivään. Ja kun kummassakin suunnassa odottaa vaihtopysäkki, yhteys on jokaiseen raitiovaunuvuoroon.
> 
> Mutta kieltämättä tätä on vaikea päätellä tuosta karttapalvelusta, ja voi olla niinkin, että käsitin kuvion väärin.


Kiitos selvennyksestä, tuolla tavalla 300 kuulostaa jotensakin järkevältä. (en myöskään pane pahakseni päätepysäkkiä Paavo kolin kadulla, missä satun asumaan. En tosin tiedä sieltä mitään päätepysäkiksi soveltuvaa paikkaa - sellainen lienee tarpeen rakentaa)
Minulle tosin ei avaudu vieläkään, mitä etua saavutetaan ajamalla se kahteen eri suuntaan. Ainakaan ei selkeyttä. Muutenkin suunnittelijat saisivat laadukkaampaa palautetta, jos avaisivat näitä vähän perusteellisemmin. Nyt niillä luultavasti on tämän 300:n osalta laatikko täynnä "miksi ei liityntää joka ratikalle"-tyyppisiä palautteita.

Seuraavakin pala linjastosta on esillä http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...s-tampere.html

----------


## Multsun poika

Koillis-Tampereen luonnos myös julkaistu. Linja 8 säilyy ennallaan, kaikki muu muuttuu aika paljon.
Vehmainen-Kalkku (nyt linja7) siirtyy Sammonkadun itäpäästä Kalevantielle ja kulkee Ratinan sillan ja Satamakadun kautta kalkkuun.
Linja 29 kulkee keskustassa siksakkia moneen kertaan.
Yhteydet Sorilasta, Rissosta ja Irjalasta keskustaan muuttuvat vaihdollisiksi ratikkaan joko Taysilla tai Kalevassa.

----------


## vesa.

Hermiaan ja Ruskoon ei näköjään enää pääse keskustan suunnasta joukkoliikenteellä TTY:tä tai Mikontaloa lähemmäksi. Ja mikään vaihtoyhteys 38:iin ei ole ratkaisu, koska sen vuoroväli on 30 min. Kerrassaan uskomatonta. Jo nykyisinkin Hermian alue aiheuttaa valtaisan henkilöautoliikennepiikin aamu- ja iltapäiväruuhkaan ja tällä ratkaisulla se autoilu sinne suuntaan ei ainakaan vähene.

----------


## Heikki K

Osuus Korkinmäki - Koivistonkylä - Viinikka on ulkaistu myös. Sisältää eri ehdotuksen linjan 65 reitistä kuin Hervannan luonnos.
http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...-viinikka.html

----------


## PepeB

Pakko sanoa, että tuossa luonnoksessa on aika mielenkiintoisia linjavetoja, ja toisaalta joukkoliikenteen palvelualue laajenee.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Hermiaan ja Ruskoon ei näköjään enää pääse keskustan suunnasta joukkoliikenteellä TTY:tä tai Mikontaloa lähemmäksi. Ja mikään vaihtoyhteys 38:iin ei ole ratkaisu, koska sen vuoroväli on 30 min. Kerrassaan uskomatonta. Jo nykyisinkin Hermian alue aiheuttaa valtaisan henkilöautoliikennepiikin aamu- ja iltapäiväruuhkaan ja tällä ratkaisulla se autoilu sinne suuntaan ei ainakaan vähene.


Tämä vaikuttaakin olevan Hervannan linjastossa selvästi heikoin lenkki. Puolen tunnin vuoroväli tuonne on liian vähän ja on ylioptimistista ajatella, että ihmiset suuressa määrin olisivat valmiita kävelemään tuolta Hervantakeskukseen. Osa ihmisistä toki kävelee, varsinkin, jos kävelyhteyksien viihtyisyyteen ja kauneuteen panostetaan. Ehkäpä Hervannan itäpuolikin tarvitsisi vastaavan kiertolinjan, kuin mitä länsipuolen asuinalueille on ajateltu? Ainakin jo tässäkin ehdotuksessa vitosen vuoroväli on peräti 8 minuuttia (siis 7,5 min oletan), joten puolittain tuollaista jo ehdotetaankin.

Tietysti tämä kohta on myös paikka, jossa voidaan tehdä jotain muutakin. Koko ajan on käsittääkseni ajateltu, että jossain vaiheessa myös Hermiankadulla voisi olla linjaliikennettä. Myöskin, jos pieniä robottibusseja todella halutaan kokeilla, niin Hermian, TTY:n ja VTT:n alue on varmasti paras mahdollinen paikka sille.

----------


## killerpop

> Osuus Korkinmäki - Koivistonkylä - Viinikka on ulkaistu myös. Sisältää eri ehdotuksen linjan 65 reitistä kuin Hervannan luonnos.
> http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...-viinikka.html


No nyt on lennokkaita visioita. Ilmeisesti bussiliikenteestä halutaan tehdä vieläkin vähemmän houkuttelevaa. 


- Linja 10: HallilantieMuotialantieUotilantie? Vaikka matka onkin vain ja ainoastaan 500 metriä pidempi kuin suoraan Nekalantietä, mennään kapeille asuntokaduille ja saadaan vielä hidastetöyssyjäkin lisäiloksi. Matka-aikaa tulee entisestään vähintään kaksi minuuttia. Näitä lisäminuutteja Haiharasta/Kaukajärveltä/Viialasta matkustavat varmaan kaipasivatkin.

- Linja 12 näemmä halutaan palauttaa Veisun sakkokierrokselle, josta se poistettiin 2.10.2000 ja tilalle laitettiin 21.

- Linjan 21 vienti Myllypuroon poistanee Ikurintien ja Lintuviidankadun varressa asuvilta sujuvan yhteyden Tesoman lähipalveluihin.

Toivottavasti jossain vaiheessa tulee mahdollisuus avata koko kokonaisuus yhdellä karttanäkymällä.



> Aivan alkuvaiheessa aineistoa esiteltiin 3-4-luokkalaisille, jotka saivat tehdä oman bussilinjastosuunnitelmansa vuodelle 2021 eli tilanteeseen


Lieköhän osa ehdotuksista päätynyt tähän valmisteluun...

----------


## Bussimies

> Toivottavasti jossain vaiheessa tulee mahdollisuus avata koko kokonaisuus yhdellä karttanäkymällä.


Kommenteissa näytti olevan Nyssen vastaus, että länsipuoli on vielä suunnittelupöydällä ja julkaistaan sitä mukaa kun valmistuu. Kokonaisuuskin tullaan julkaisemaan yhdellä karttanäkymällä, kun kaikki osalinjastot ovat valmistuneet. Suunnitelmiin kuulemma on jo tehty muutoksia kommenttien perusteella ja tehdään jatkossakin, joten ei muuta kuin näppäimistö sauhuamaan. Ainakin oma palautteeni oli jo johtanut päivityksiin vuorovälien osalta.

----------


## Eppu

Olen tehnyt oman versioni linjastosta: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J0...4s&usp=sharing

Saatan toki tätä vielä muokata. Ainakin vuorovälejä voisi lisätä jokaiselle linjalle. Ja kartasta toki puuttuu linja 33, Lempäälä, Kangasala, Nokia ja Ylöjärvi suurelta osin. Olisiko Ylöjärven linjojen pääte sitten Pyynikintorilla, en tiedä. Ainakaan siihen en haluaisi sitä piirtää.

En tiedä mitä muuta tähän sanoisi, jokainen kommentoikoon jos on kommentoitavaa. Ainakin ratikkalinjat on karttaan piirretty mielestäni asiaankuuluvalla värillä.

----------


## killerpop

> Olen tehnyt oman versioni linjastosta: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J0...4s&usp=sharing
> 
> Saatan toki tätä vielä muokata. Ainakin vuorovälejä voisi lisätä jokaiselle linjalle. Ja kartasta toki puuttuu linja 33, Lempäälä, Kangasala, Nokia ja Ylöjärvi suurelta osin. Olisiko Ylöjärven linjojen pääte sitten Pyynikintorilla, en tiedä. Ainakaan siihen en haluaisi sitä piirtää.
> 
> En tiedä mitä muuta tähän sanoisi, jokainen kommentoikoon jos on kommentoitavaa. Ainakin ratikkalinjat on karttaan piirretty mielestäni asiaankuuluvalla värillä.


Ihan hyviä ideoita. Rautatienkadun sakkolenkin poistaisin joiltakin linjoilta. Tämä onnistuisi parhaiten tekemällä Aleksanterinkadusta kaksisuuntainen, sillä aiempi vastakkaissuuntainen väylä (Tuomiokirkonkatu) on pilattu ja on käyttökelvoton Hämeenkadun ylittämiseen. Itseä miellytti erityisesti linja 26 HöytämöSiivikkala, mutta reitti saisi olla tällä SatakunnankatuRongankatuAleksanterinkatuHatanpä  än vt mennen tullen. Muutaman muunkin linjan siihen voisi laittaa, jotta keskustan saavutettavuus olisi parempi.

----------


## Eppu

> Ihan hyviä ideoita. Rautatienkadun sakkolenkin poistaisin joiltakin linjoilta. Tämä onnistuisi parhaiten tekemällä Aleksanterinkadusta kaksisuuntainen, sillä aiempi vastakkaissuuntainen väylä (Tuomiokirkonkatu) on pilattu ja on käyttökelvoton Hämeenkadun ylittämiseen. Itseä miellytti erityisesti linja 26 HöytämöSiivikkala, mutta reitti saisi olla tällä SatakunnankatuRongankatuAleksanterinkatuHatanpä  än vt mennen tullen. Muutaman muunkin linjan siihen voisi laittaa, jotta keskustan saavutettavuus olisi parempi.


Aleksanterinkatu tosiaan olisi hyvä väylä muutamalle linjalle. Järkevällä suunnittelulla siitä voisi tulla hyväkin katu ja sen avulla saataisiin oikaistua myös kierrot l-aseman takaa Vuolteenkatua. Aika moni parkkipaikka toki kadun varresta poistuisi, ja toisaalta nykyiset vinoparkit voisivat olla hyviä kohtia pysäkkisyvennyksille. Kaikkia parkkipaikkoja ei kuitenkaan olisi syytä hävittää. Korvaavan p-alueen voisi tehdä esim. Sorin aukiolle, joka nykyisellään on lähinnä joutomaata.

Siirsinkin kartassa neljän bussilinjan reitin Aleksanterinkadun kautta kulkevaksi, ja kieltämättä näyttääkin hyvältä vaihtoehdolta. Seuraavaksi lisäilen karttaan vuorovälejä kullekin linjalle.

----------


## Jykke

> Olen tehnyt oman versioni linjastosta: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J0...4s&usp=sharing


Hyvän näköinen suunnitelma ensisilmäyksellä. Varsinkin Tampellan osalta, jonne ei tunnu olevan missään virallisissa suunnitelmissa mitään hyvää joukkoliikenteen yhteyttä. 

Muista ihmeessä viedä nämä ehdotukset eteenpäin, mikäli et sitä jo ole tehnyt.

----------


## Precise

> Olen tehnyt oman versioni linjastosta: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J0...4s&usp=sharing
> 
> Saatan toki tätä vielä muokata. Ainakin vuorovälejä voisi lisätä jokaiselle linjalle. Ja kartasta toki puuttuu linja 33, Lempäälä, Kangasala, Nokia ja Ylöjärvi suurelta osin. Olisiko Ylöjärven linjojen pääte sitten Pyynikintorilla, en tiedä. Ainakaan siihen en haluaisi sitä piirtää.
> 
> En tiedä mitä muuta tähän sanoisi, jokainen kommentoikoon jos on kommentoitavaa. Ainakin ratikkalinjat on karttaan piirretty mielestäni asiaankuuluvalla värillä.


Muuten suunnitelmaan kantaa ottamatta pari teknistä huomiota:
- Linja 2 ei voi kääntyä Itsenäisyydenkadulta Tammelaan (kääntymiskaistaa vasemmalle ei rakenneta)
- Linjan 6 käännös Pirkankadulta pohjoiseen Hämeenpuistoon voi olla mahdollinen, mutta hankala tulevien katujärjestelyjen myötä

----------


## Bussimies

Ja nyt on koittanut päivä, jolloin julkaistiin ensimmäinen ratikka-ajan linjastoluonnos koko kaupunkiseudulle:

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...ere-seutu.html
Linkki suoraan remix-ohjelman karttaan: https://platform.remix.com/map/8290a...05,23.7454,z13

Luonnoksen linjasto poikkeaa osin aiemmin nähdyistä aluekohtaisista luonnoksista.

----------


## Eppu

> Ja nyt on koittanut päivä, jolloin julkaistiin ensimmäinen ratikka-ajan linjastoluonnos koko kaupunkiseudulle:
> 
> http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...ere-seutu.html
> Linkki suoraan remix-ohjelman karttaan: https://platform.remix.com/map/8290a...05,23.7454,z13
> 
> Luonnoksen linjasto poikkeaa osin aiemmin nähdyistä aluekohtaisista luonnoksista.


Kaikenkaikkiaan mielestäni hieman nolo kokonaisuus. Jos itse tekisin tuollaisen, en välttämättä kehtaisi laittaa nettiin kaiken kansan tutkiskeltavaksi. Kertoo vain siitä että palautteita ei ainakaan vakavasti ole otettu huomioon.
En usko että lopullinen reitistö olisi tällainen. On siinä sen verran paljon suoraan sanottuna varsin typeriä ratkaisuja joista osa tuntuu lähinnä kiusanteolta. En edes jaksa listaa tehdä, kun niitä on niin monta.

----------


## 339-DF

> On siinä sen verran paljon suoraan sanottuna varsin typeriä ratkaisuja joista osa tuntuu lähinnä kiusanteolta. En edes jaksa listaa tehdä, kun niitä on niin monta.


Onpas hedelmällinen, avoin ja ratkaisukeskeinen keskustelunavaus!

----------


## Eppu

> Onpas hedelmällinen, avoin ja ratkaisukeskeinen keskustelunavaus!


Haluaisitko itse esim tahmelalaisena matkata ensin pyynikintorille josta vaihto ja parin pysäkin matka keskustaan toisella kuljettimella? Moni varmaan tyytyy jäämään pois mariankadun kulmilla ja kävelemään mielummin. Sitäkin useampi varmaan pyöräilee ja kävelee. Tai joilla auto on käytössä niin vaihtavat siihen.
Omilla kotikulmillakin palvelua kartan mukaan lakkautetaan kun ranta-kaarilaan esitetään vain ruuhka-ajan palvelua linjalla 35. 
En ole eläessäni törmännyt mihinkään liikennehankkeeseen millä olisi samassa mittakaavassa yhtä idioottimainen ja kaupungin eri osia eriarvoistava vaikutus!

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Onpas hedelmällinen, avoin ja ratkaisukeskeinen keskustelunavaus!


Ainakin itselle tuntuu oudolta ratkaisu, että Vesilahden ja Narvan asiakkaat pakkoviedään Hervantaan ratikalle kun auto muuten olisi moottoritietä alle 10 minuutissa Sääksjärveltä keskustassa. Lisäksi se, että Epilänharju/Epilänkatu jätetään vaille joukkoliikennepalveluita (eteläosan pätkää lukuunottamatta). Keskustassa on liikennettä hajautettu järkevämmin ja kaikkea ei ole laitettu Ratinan sillalle vaan myös Satakunnankadulle. Esim. alunperin linjalla 29 ehdotettiin Erkkilän sillalta ajamista Ratinan kautta takaisin Satakunnankadulle, miksi? Nyt se on sentään suoraan Satankunnankatua. Nokialla varmasti pidetään linjan 70 siirtämisestä linja-autoasemalle, sen verran usein sitä on toivottu. Kokonaisuutena outoja ehdotuksia mutta muutamia hyviäkin ideoita.

----------


## Heikki K

> Ainakin itselle tuntuu oudolta ratkaisu, että Vesilahden ja Narvan asiakkaat pakkoviedään Hervantaan ratikalle kun auto muuten olisi moottoritietä alle 10 minuutissa Sääksjärveltä keskustassa. Lisäksi se, että Epilänharju/Epilänkatu jätetään vaille joukkoliikennepalveluita (eteläosan pätkää lukuunottamatta). Keskustassa on liikennettä hajautettu järkevämmin ja kaikkea ei ole laitettu Ratinan sillalle vaan myös Satakunnankadulle. Esim. alunperin linjalla 29 ehdotettiin Erkkilän sillalta ajamista Ratinan kautta takaisin Satakunnankadulle, miksi? Nyt se on sentään suoraan Satankunnankatua. Nokialla varmasti pidetään linjan 70 siirtämisestä linja-autoasemalle, sen verran usein sitä on toivottu. Kokonaisuutena outoja ehdotuksia mutta muutamia hyviäkin ideoita.


Linjasta 55 tulee mieleen, että tuollainen ratkaisu kaipaa järjestettyä vaihtoa keskustaan menevään bussiin, esim. 55-->80. Näitä bussista bussiin järjestettyjä vaihtoeja ei ole meillä juuri käytetty, onkhan nyt mukana työkalupakissa? (sinänsä paras ratkaisu vesilahtelaisille varmaankin olisi vaihtaa junaan Lempäälässä)

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Linjasta 55 tulee mieleen, että tuollainen ratkaisu kaipaa järjestettyä vaihtoa keskustaan menevään bussiin, esim. 55-->80. Näitä bussista bussiin järjestettyjä vaihtoeja ei ole meillä juuri käytetty, onkhan nyt mukana työkalupakissa? (sinänsä paras ratkaisu vesilahtelaisille varmaankin olisi vaihtaa junaan Lempäälässä)


Veikkaan jos Vesilahtelaisilta kysyttäisiin niin varmastikin paras ratkaisu olisi nykyinen, eli bussi jatkaisi Ideparkilta moottoritietä (kiertämättä Sääksjärven rampin kautta) Tampereen keskustaan. Tampereen seudulla jopa moni kiskouskovainenkin vastustaa tarpeettomia vaihtoja kulkuvälineestä toiseen tai vaihtoja ylipäätään. Toki tähän kysymykseen saataisiin vain todellinen vastaus järjestämällä kysely Vesilahtelaisilta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ainakin itselle tuntuu oudolta ratkaisu, että Vesilahden ja Narvan asiakkaat pakkoviedään Hervantaan ratikalle kun auto muuten olisi moottoritietä alle 10 minuutissa Sääksjärveltä keskustassa. Lisäksi se, että Epilänharju/Epilänkatu jätetään vaille joukkoliikennepalveluita (eteläosan pätkää lukuunottamatta). Keskustassa on liikennettä hajautettu järkevämmin ja kaikkea ei ole laitettu Ratinan sillalle vaan myös Satakunnankadulle. Esim. alunperin linjalla 29 ehdotettiin Erkkilän sillalta ajamista Ratinan kautta takaisin Satakunnankadulle, miksi? Nyt se on sentään suoraan Satankunnankatua. Nokialla varmasti pidetään linjan 70 siirtämisestä linja-autoasemalle, sen verran usein sitä on toivottu. Kokonaisuutena outoja ehdotuksia mutta muutamia hyviäkin ideoita.


Arvelisin, että vaihtopaikaksi vesilahtelaisille on ajateltu joko Lempäälän rautatieasemaa tai Ideaparkkia ja että linja olisi ohjattu Hervantaan siksi, että näin saadaan sinne suora yhteys Lempäälästä ja vaihdollinen junalta ja Ideaparkin kautta kulkevista busseista, eli Valkeakosken suunnasta. Näin kaukana ja näillä vuoroväleillä tarpeen on tietysti järjestetty vaihto ja vaihtopysäkinkin laatuun sopii panostaa.

Kaikenlaista hiomista yksityiskohdissa tietysti on. Keskeneräisten suunnitelmien esittämisessä on kyllä ongelmana se, että on vaikea tietää, mikä kohta on ajateltu loppuun ja mitä on ajatus vielä hioa. Muutenkin pelkästä kartasta avautuu aika huonosti, mitä suunnittelijat ovat varsinaisesti tarkoittaneet. Ja tietenkin suunnittelijat keskittyisivät mieluummin hiomaan suunnitelmiaan, kuin tekemään esityksiä joka välissä siitä, mitä on ajateltu. Mutta parempi varmaan näin, kuin että näytille tuotaisiin vain suunnitelmat lopuksi.

----------


## Rester

Tuohon kun saisi vielä eri linjojen kohdalle lisänä suunnittelijan kommentteja juuri noista Villen mainitsemista asioista, että mikä linjoista alkaa olla lopullisesta muodostaan, ja missä nuo viivat ovat vain placeholdereita. Useampi sellainen kohta tuolla on, joista pystyy jo nyt sanomaan, etteivät tule toteutumaan. Esimerkiksi linjan 6 veto Näyttelijänkadun asuntoalueen läpi suoraan Lintyhyttiin tuskin koskaan toteutuu.

----------


## Bussimies

> Kertoo vain siitä että palautteita ei ainakaan vakavasti ole otettu huomioon.


Itse löysin ainakin useita muutoksia ensimmäisiin luonnoksiin verrattuna, joista voi suoraan sanoa, että annetut kommentit ja palaute ON otettu huomioon. 

Esimerkiksi linjan 29 oikaiseminen keskustassa Satakunnankadulle (Ratinan kierron sijaan), Risson palveleminen suoremmin ja ilman vaihtoa (linja 29, alunperin luonnoksessa 250 Jankan kautta Kalevan ratikkapysäkille), Linjan 11 jatkaminen Lahdesjärvelle/Nirvaan, jolloin alue tulee palveltua ja linja luo myös uuden poikittaisyhteyden Partolan palveluihin ja Härmäläläisille pääsyn Ikeaan. Hervannan ja Lempäälän välinen yhteys linjalla 55 (Vesilahdesta oletettavasti vaihto junaan) jne.

Paljon on edelleen muokattavaa, kuten suunnittelusta sivustolla kommentoidaankin. Itse näkisin kriittisimmäksi Raholan, Pohtola-Ryydynpohjan ja mahdollisesti Pispalanharjun palvelemisen. Kuitenkin monet ideat ovat jalostuneet jo ensimmäisistä luonnoksista eteenpäin toteuttamiskelpoisempaan suuntaan. Linjan 7 koukkaus Jankan kautta on tehokkuuden kannalta järkevä, koska se ei kestä ajallisesti erityisen kauan ja poistaa tarpeen päällekkäiselle Jankan-linjalle. Linjan 10 keskustan osio on erinomainen ja tiheä vuoroväli (10 min) palvelee uuden Ranta-Tampellan tehokkaasti. Suora tunnelin kautta ajava 33 Lentävänniemestä Taysiin on usein toivottu ja hieno lisä tarjontaan. Keskustan reuna-alueet (mm. Ratinanranta, Eteläpuisto, Satakunnankatu, Tampella ja Juhannuskylä) palvellaan nyt vihdoinkin kunnollisesti, kun aiemmin joukkoliikennettä on ollut lähinnä Hämeenkadun linjauksella. Isoja parannuksia on siis tulossa jo tällä luonnoksella. Hyvä tästä tulee, kunhan suunnitelmia kehitetään edelleen palautteen perusteella.

----------


## Count

Kellonajat on noissa aikatauluissa varsin hassusti esitetty... "from 23:00 to 27:00"

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Näyttääkin siltä, että osa tässä esitetyistä muutoksista toteutuukin jo nyt kesäkaudella: Aamulehden juttu. Ehkäpä tämä on hyvä, kun päästään näin jo etukäteen kokeilemaan, miten muutokset toimivat käytännössä. Osa muutoksista on tietysti hyvinkin perusteltuja ainakin väliaikaisina ratkaisuina työmaita ajatellen.

----------


## killerpop

Kummasti tuo linjan 10 reittimuutos kiertämään MuotialantieUotilantie tuntuu pysyvän jatkosuunnitelmissakin. Jos nytkin kierrosajat ovat toisinaan koetuksella, niin tuo on omiaan joko lisäämään kalustotarvetta (ja sitä myöten veronmaksajien kustannuksia) kierrosajan puitteissa tai sitten mennään loppupäivä ilman aikataulua.

Ei nuo Hallilantien ja Nekalantien pysäkit pitäisi olla tuolta alueelta niin mahdottoman hankalasti saavutettavissa. Toki linjan olisi voinut suunnitella näinkin https://goo.gl/maps/K5KbE7aAMQR2 ...

----------


## jtm

Taas pääsee "vaikuttamaan"! Vuorossa luonnos yönysseistä runsaalla Y-linjojen paluulla.

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...-yonysset.html

----------


## PepeB

Idässä saadaan yöliikenteessä makua entisestä, kun Y8 kiertää Kissanmaan ja Takahuhdin kautta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sub

Melko alkutaipaleelle jää Atalan suunnassa. Idässä melkoisia aukkoja, ja toisaalta taas paikoitellen älytöntä ylitarjontaa, esim. 3 linjaa Koilliskeskukseen. Lännessäkin ehkä kannattaisi hakea lisää peittoa kiemurtelulla.

----------


## Eppu

> Olen tehnyt oman versioni linjastosta: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J0...4s&usp=sharing


Olen päivittänyt karttaa ja värkännyt ihan uutta versiota: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J0...4s&usp=sharing

Tässä versiossa perustin uuden kolmoslinjan Vatialasta Partolaan, ikäänkuin nykyisiä 1, 11 ja 27 -linjoja mukaillen.

Sorinaukiolle kuvittelin pienen terminaalin linjoille 4 ja 8, mutta voisi pääteasema olla muuallakin, esim. Keskustorilla, mikäli sitä ei päätetäkään pilata.

Erikoisuutena tässä versiossa palvelisi "citylinja" 15 A,B ja C versioineen Pispalanharjun, Petsamon ja Järvensivun välisellä vyöhykkeellä. Näistä A-versio liikennöisi kaikkina päivinä, muut vain ma-la.

Osa linjoista on vielä merkitsemättä karttaan, mutta niissä ei olisi mitään dramaattista.

Palautetta en tietenkään jättänyt suunnittelijoille  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bussimies

Uusi ja lopullinen, hiontaa vaille valmis linjastosuunnitelma esitellään joulukuussa. Linjastosuunnitelma on kehitetty aiempien linjastoluonnosten ja niiden saaman palautteen pohjalta. Suunnitelmasta pääsee keskustelemaan neljässä Nyssen järjestämässä tilaisuudessa:

Lielahtikeskuksessa tiistaina 4.12. klo 1719
Hervantakeskuksessa maanantaina 10.12. klo 1719
Pääkirjasto Metsossa tiistaina 11.12. klo 1719
Koilliskeskuksessa keskiviikkona 12.12. klo 1719

----------


## Eppu

Länsipuolen linjastoa esiteltiin ensimmäisessä "spektaakkelissa" lielahtikeskuksella. Kartasta löytyi mm.:
1 Pirkkala - Haukiluoma
7 Kalkku - Ratina - yliopisto - Janka - Linnainmaa, vuoroväli parhaimmillaan 10 min, mikä herättää kysymään onko idässä toinen haara Vehmaisiin nykyreittiä.
9 Annala - Lentävänniemi
12 Hallila - Lamminpää
14 Pere - Reuharinniemi. Reitti kiertää Ryydynkadun kautta ottaen 37:n reittiosuuden haltuun.
15 Petsamo - Kaarila
21 Tesoma - Lielahti - Turtola
26 Höytämö - Myllypuro, korvaa 29: Villilässä ja Kalkussa. Lisäksi jokin linja piirretty myös Nokiantietä pitemmällekin länteen. Vuoroväli parhaimmillaan 20min
29 Risso - Rahola
71 Lielahti - Tesoma Nokia jne.

----------


## Rester

Ykkösen reitistä päätellen ilmeisesti idässä vieläkin pakkosyötetään Taysilla busseista ratikkaan Linnainmaan suunnan reiteiltä. Näemmä Tampereen suunnittelijoiden pitää saada itse tehdä länsimetrot ennenkuin uskovat, ettei tuo tule ainakaan matkustajia lisäämään. 4-5 minuutin odottelu vs. bussilla samassa ajassa jo Itsenäisyydenkadulle asti. Päällekkäisyyttä saa ja pitää jonkin verran olla noillakin reiteillä. Tays on epäluonteva vaihtopaikka mm. siksi, että tuolla tehtävä vaihto häviää sujuvuudeltaan henkilöautolle tehtävälle matkalle. Koskipuisto on vaihtopaikkana paljon loogisempi, kahden erillisen liikennesuunnan vaihtopaikka.

----------


## Eppu

Hervannan osalta näemmä suunnitelmista löytyi uusi linja 6, joka noudattelee nykyistä ykköslinjaa vatialasta koskipuistoon, siitä nykyistä neloslinjaa iidesrannan läpi ja sen jälkeen nykyistä kutosta lukonmäen kautta. Hervannassa ajettaisiin teekkarinkatua länsi-hervantaan. Vuoroväli parhaimmillaan 7,5 min.

----------


## Rester

Tuo kuulostaa kieltämättä fiksulta ratkaisulta, vältytään samalla erillisen Hervannan sisäisten tynkälinjojen luonnissa yhdistämällä ratikan syöttöliikenne tuollaiseen pitkään heilurilinjaan, eikä koillispuoli kaupungista jää pelkän syöttöliikenteen varaan. Muuten tuo linjasto, jos toteutuu, vaikuttaa ihan järkevältä. 12 (Hallila - Lamminpää) on sellainen, mikä olisi jo aiemmin toteutunut ilman poliittista suhmurointia. Toivottavasti näissä ei nyt tehdä pispalanharjuja, ja tehdä reitteihin älyttömiä koukkauksia turhan takia.

----------


## Bussimies

> Ykkösen reitistä päätellen ilmeisesti idässä vieläkin pakkosyötetään Taysilla busseista ratikkaan Linnainmaan suunnan reiteiltä. Näemmä Tampereen suunnittelijoiden pitää saada itse tehdä länsimetrot ennenkuin uskovat, ettei tuo tule ainakaan matkustajia lisäämään.


Taaaaai sitten voi vaan odottaa, että suunnitelma julkistetaan ja todeta, että linja 6 ajaa 7,5 min vuorovälillä vaihdotta keskustaan. 

Tämänpäiväisessä Metson tilaisuudessa ei paljastunut vielä hirveästi uutta, esillä olleessa keskustan kartassa näkyi vasta runkolinjat 1-10 (paitsi 8) ja se näytti seuraavanlaiselta:

1 Pirkkala-Keskustori-Haukiluoma
2 Rauhaniemi-Tampere-talo-Keskustori-Pyynikintori
3 Pyynikintori-Hervanta (ratikka)
4 Pyynikintori-TAYS (ratikka)
5 Länsi-Hervanta-Vuores-Keskustori (ei Hatanpään koukkausta)
6 Vatiala-TAYS-Koskipuisto-Järvensivu-Lukonmäki-Länsi-Hervanta
7 Linnainmaa-Janka-Yliopisto-Keskustori-Kalkku (linjan 25 ensi kesän reittiä Jankasta Metsolle asti)
9 Annala-Keskustori-Lentävänniemi
10 Kaukajärvi-Keskustori-Tahmela

Hervannan tilaisuudessa on eilen esitelty lisäksi linjat:

38 Hervantakeskus-Hermia-Kaukajärvi-Koilliskeskus-TAYS-rantatunneli-Lentävänniemi
330 Hervantajärvi-Lintuhytti-Hervantakeskus
65 Hermia-Turtola-Hatanpää-Härmälä-Pere-Pirkkala

Huomenna julkistetaan vielä Koillis-Tampereen linjoja.

Luonnos 3 julkaistaan kokonaisuudessaan vasta tammikuun alkupuoliskolla, selvisi myös tänään.

----------


## JT

> Tämänpäiväisessä Metson tilaisuudessa ei paljastunut vielä hirveästi uutta, esillä olleessa keskustan kartassa näkyi vasta runkolinjat 1-10 (paitsi 8) ja se näytti seuraavanlaiselta:
> 
> ...
> 6 Vatiala-TAYS-Koskipuisto-Järvensivu-Lukonmäki-Länsi-Hervanta
> ...


Miksi? Mikä idea on itä-itä-suuntaisessa heilurilinjassa, varsinkin, kun näyttää siltä, että Hervannasta menetetään vaihdoton yhteys Länsi-Tampereelle.

----------


## Precise

Ei oikein aukea tuo uusi kuutoslinja, tehdään heilurilinja ilman että asiakas pääsee heilurin tuomista mahdollisuuksista hyötymään. Esimerkiksi linja 38 tarjoaa vaihdottomia yhteyksiä Teiskontieltä ja Linnainmaalta Hervantaan.

En ymmärrä myöskään ratkaisua Länsi-Hervannassa. Onko tarkoitus ensisijaisesti saada porukka kulkemaan noilla suoraan keskustaan vai vaihtamaan ratikkaan? Matka-aika keskustaan varsinkin vitosella menee pitkäksi. Siihen kehämäiseen liityntälinjaan verrattuna nuo ovat myös selvästi häiriöherkempiä pitkinä keskustaan ulottuvina linjoina, jolloin vaihtosynkroonin saavuttaminen tulee hankalaksi. Kehämäinen liityntälinja olisi kulkenut sellaisissa olosuhteissa, että häiriöriskit olisivat minimaaliset.

Hervannassa sidotaan samalla kaksi runkolinjaa palvelemaan yhtä suhteellisen pientä aluetta, mikä näkyy oikeastaan kaikkialla muualla Hervannassa. Esimerkiksi Näyttelijänkadun suunta on tässä selvä häviäjä.

Linja 5 on muuten edelleen vedetty kulkemaan Hatanpään vt:n kautta (eli sakkolenkki on yhä). En laittaisi uutta runkolinjaa Hatanpäälle ilman bussikaistoja.

----------


## Jufo

> Länsipuolen linjastoa esiteltiin ensimmäisessä "spektaakkelissa" lielahtikeskuksella. Kartasta löytyi mm.:
> 14 Pere - Reuharinniemi. Reitti kiertää Ryydynkadun kautta ottaen 37:n reittiosuuden haltuun.


14 ja 37 voitaisiin hyvin yhdistää lännessä jo nyt. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella molempien linjojen matkustajamäärät ovat vaatimattomat ja tuntuu tuhlaukselta kuljettaa tyhjiä penkkejä alueelle vartin vuorovälillä. Reuharinniemen ja Niemen alueen matkustajia tuskin kohtuuttomasti haittaa muutaman minuutin pidennys ajoajassa Ryydynkadun kierroksen vuoksi ja ruuhka-aikaan yhdistetyn linjan vuoroväli voisi olla 20 min.

----------


## Eppu

> 14 ja 37 voitaisiin hyvin yhdistää lännessä jo nyt. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella molempien linjojen matkustajamäärät ovat vaatimattomat ja tuntuu tuhlaukselta kuljettaa tyhjiä penkkejä alueelle vartin vuorovälillä. Reuharinniemen ja Niemen alueen matkustajia tuskin kohtuuttomasti haittaa muutaman minuutin pidennys ajoajassa Ryydynkadun kierroksen vuoksi ja ruuhka-aikaan yhdistetyn linjan vuoroväli voisi olla 20 min.


Toki. Ja senkin takia, että ainakin länteen päin aikataulutus on nyt niin nerokas, että ajetaan vähintäänkin lähes peräkkäin ja sitten on puolen tunnin tauko ennen seuraavaa jonoa.

Hervannan infoillassa käväistessäni näkyi kartoissa Leinolan ja Vehmaisten linja vedetyn sinisellä värillä, mutta ei selvinnyt mikä ja millainen linja sinne on ajateltu vedettäväksi. Jos joku tänään ottaa asiasta selvää, niin voisi postata tännekin...

----------


## Ahalm

> Ei oikein aukea tuo uusi kuutoslinja, tehdään heilurilinja ilman että asiakas pääsee heilurin tuomista mahdollisuuksista hyötymään. Esimerkiksi linja 38 tarjoaa vaihdottomia yhteyksiä Teiskontieltä ja Linnainmaalta Hervantaan.





> Miksi? Mikä idea on itä-itä-suuntaisessa heilurilinjassa, varsinkin, kun näyttää siltä, että Hervannasta menetetään vaihdoton yhteys Länsi-Tampereelle.


Heilureita voidaan tehdä joko asiakkaalle tai liikennöinnille koituvien hyötyjen takia. Tämä lienee pikemminkin jälkimmäistä luokkaa. Maantieteestä johtuen idän ja etelän linjoja on väistämättä enemmän kuin lännen linjoja. Tästä syystä nykyiselläänhän on paljon Keskustorilla tai Pyynikintorilla kääntäviä linjoja. Kun Jugendtorin pysäkit poistuvat käytöstä, jouduttaisiin nykylinjastolla ajamaan kaikki Keskustorilla kääntävät Pyynikintorille asti tai sitten keksimään nyky-kutosen kaltaisia ratkaisuita. Kun linjat yhdistetään heiluriksi, ei kääntöpaikasta tarvitse murehtia. Lisäksi saavutetaan hyötyjä mm. tasaisemmalla matkustajakuormituksella keskustaosuudella. Matkustajakin hyötyy hieman, sillä linja tarjoaa vaihdottoman yhteyden Lukonmäestä ja Järvensivulta Taysiin. Vaikkei reitti Lukonmäestä kuljettaessa nopein olekaan, on suorasta yhteydestä Taysille silti hyötyä monille käyttäjille. 

Hervannastakin pääsee suoraan Länsi-Tampereelle 38:lla. Vaikka reitti vähän kiertääkin, ei välttämättä ole nykyistä kolmosta hitaampi, sillä Koiilliskeskukselta Santalahteen nopeus on varsin suuri.

----------


## Precise

> Hervannastakin pääsee suoraan Länsi-Tampereelle 38:lla. Vaikka reitti vähän kiertääkin, ei välttämättä ole nykyistä kolmosta hitaampi, sillä Koiilliskeskukselta Santalahteen nopeus on varsin suuri.


Ihan hyviä pointteja. Suurimpana uhkana näen itä-etelä-suuntaisen runkolinjan häviämisen Hatanpään ja Linnainmaan väliseltä osuudelta.

----------


## Bussimies

> Miksi? Mikä idea on itä-itä-suuntaisessa heilurilinjassa, varsinkin, kun näyttää siltä, että Hervannasta menetetään vaihdoton yhteys Länsi-Tampereelle.


Tuolla jo Ahalm avasikin tämän ratkaisun hyötyjä liikennöinnin kannalta. Mieleen tulee myös, voisiko heilurilinjaratkaisu säästää yhden-kahden auton liikennöintikustannukset verrattuna kahteen erilliseen tiheän vuorovälin linjaan? Pitkällä tähtäimellähän hervantalaiset saavat vaihdottoman yhteyden länsi-Tampereelle takaisin länsiratikan myötä, mutta tosiaan 38 tarjoaa vaihtoehdon jo ennen sitä.

Tämän päivän Koilliskeskuksen tilaisuudessa on esitelty aiemmin mainittujen lisäksi seuraavat linjat:

8 Atala-Koilliskeskus-TAYS (7,5 min eli ratikan vuoroväli, su 15 min)
170 Vehmainen-Koilliskeskus-TAYS (15 min vuoroväli arkisin ja lauantaisin, su 30 min)
28 Sorila/Ruutana/Suinula/Aitoniemi-Koilliskeskus-Itsenäisyydenkatu-Yliopisto-Ratina-Pyynikintori-Lielahti-Ylöjärvi (30 min vuoroväli, arkiruuhkassa lisäliikennettä välillä Sorila/Ruutana/Suinula/Aitoniemi-Tampereen keskusta)
29 Risso-Atanväylä-Koilliskeskus-Pappila-TAYS-Finlayson-Rahola (15 min vuoroväli arkiruuhkassa, muutoin 30 min)
90T/M/Tx/Mx Teisko-Koilliskeskus-TAYS-Hämeenkatu-Ratina (nykyinen vuorotarjonta)

----------


## Eppu

> 170 Vehmainen-Koilliskeskus-TAYS (15 min vuoroväli arkisin ja lauantaisin, su 30 min)


Tällä on vissiinkin vastattu toiveisiin yhteydellä Vehmaisista ja Leinolankadun varrelta lähipalveluiden ääreen koilliskeskukselle. Nykyreitti Sammon valtatietä olisi toki nopeampi keskustaan mutta kun uusi linja vie taysiin myös niin ei siltä suunnalta varmaan ehdotusta vastusteta...

----------


## JT

> Tuolla jo Ahalm avasikin tämän ratkaisun hyötyjä liikennöinnin kannalta. Mieleen tulee myös, voisiko heilurilinjaratkaisu säästää yhden-kahden auton liikennöintikustannukset verrattuna kahteen erilliseen tiheän vuorovälin linjaan? Pitkällä tähtäimellähän hervantalaiset saavat vaihdottoman yhteyden länsi-Tampereelle takaisin länsiratikan myötä, mutta tosiaan 38 tarjoaa vaihtoehdon jo ennen sitä.


En väittänytkään, että heilurilinja itsessään olisi huonoa suunnittelua. Varmasti sillä säästetään autopäiväkustannuksia ja tilaa keskustassa. Vaan minusta outoa on se, että itä-itä-suuntaisella ratkaisulla käytännössä jätetään käyttämättä heilurilinjasta saatavat paremmat hyödyt eli linjaaminen itä-länsi-suuntaisesti. Itä-itä-matkustaminen pitää toteuttaa poikittaisella liikenteellä, jota linja 38 tässä suunnitelmassa hienosti edustaa. 38:n käyttäminen Hervannasta Länsi-Tampereelle vaatiikin jo sitten melkoista omistautumista joukkoliikenteelle, jos tosiaan kiertäminen koko Itä-Tampereen koillis- ja pohjoisosien kautta ei ole ongelma.

Miksi siis 1 ei voisi jatkaa omalla reitillään Vatiala-Keskusta-Pirkkala ja 6 sitten Hervannasta Keskustaan ja edelleen Haukiluomaan Vatialan sijasta?

----------


## Precise

> Miksi siis 1 ei voisi jatkaa omalla reitillään Vatiala-Keskusta-Pirkkala ja 6 sitten Hervannasta Keskustaan ja edelleen Haukiluomaan Vatialan sijasta?


Itsekin mietin että olisiko tähän jokin erityinen syy, mutta en ole toistaiseksi keksinyt. Tekisin juuri noin.

----------


## Eppu

> Miksi siis 1 ei voisi jatkaa omalla reitillään Vatiala-Keskusta-Pirkkala ja 6 sitten Hervannasta Keskustaan ja edelleen Haukiluomaan Vatialan sijasta?


Näillä vaihtoehdoilla on joitakin perinteisiä elementtejä. Mikäli ykköslinja olisi ehdotetusti Pirkkala-Haukiluoma, palaisi tuo linja 27 vuoden tauon jälkeen Härmälän ja Tesoman välille. Jos taas linja 6 olisi Hervanta-Haukiluoma, löytyisi reitistä pätkiä jotka noudattavat muinaisen linjan 13 reittiä aina Lukonmäestä Westerille asti, poislukien Iidesrannan ja Hatanpään valtatien osuus. Itse kannattaisin kanssa sitä, että linja 1 olisi kuten nyt ja 6 Haukiluomaan. Myös siksi ettei jatkuvasti muuteltaisi linjoja, etenkään tällä tavalla tarpeettomasti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Miksi siis 1 ei voisi jatkaa omalla reitillään Vatiala-Keskusta-Pirkkala ja 6 sitten Hervannasta Keskustaan ja edelleen Haukiluomaan Vatialan sijasta?


Tämä olisi tietysti loogisempi reititys. Olisiko niin, että tällä tavalla heilurin päät eivät olisi tasapainossa? Eli, jos kunkin hännän vuoroväli sovitetaan matkustajamääriä vastaaviksi, esitetyllä tavalla päät sopivat yhteen. Luultavasti ykköselle tarvitaan tiheämpi vuoroväli kuin kutoselle. Mutta voi olla niinkin, että tämä mahdollisuus on jäänyt vain hoksaamatta, jos runkolinjasto on saanut nykymuotonsa vasta vähän aikaa sitten. Saattoi nimittäin olla, että jossain vaiheessa suunnittelua kutonen olisikin kiertänyt keskustakehää pitkin, jolloin ei tietenkään olisi ollut mahdollista yhdistää heilurin päitä muulla tavalla.

----------


## Bussimies

> Miksi siis 1 ei voisi jatkaa omalla reitillään Vatiala-Keskusta-Pirkkala ja 6 sitten Hervannasta Keskustaan ja edelleen Haukiluomaan Vatialan sijasta?


Tämä on silkkaa spekulaatiota, mutta voisiko kyse olla siitä, että on haluttu helpottaa linjan 1 nykyisen reitin kuormittumista reitin molemmilla haaroilla (Pirkkala-Härmälässä sekä Koilliskeskuksen suunnalla) ottamalla vastinpariksi sellainen reitti, joka ei kuormitu liikaa toisessa päässä (Haukiluoman reitti), jotta aikatauluvarmuus paranee?

Toisaalta on hyvä muistella myös vuoden 2014 linjastomuutosten aiheuttamaa purnausta, kun linja 1 alkoi kääntyä Koskipuistossa idän suuntaan eikä Pirkkalasta/Härmälästä enää päässytkään kosken toiselle puolelle. Palauteryöppy ja kommentit muutoksen "kurjuudesta" olivat melkoisia. Nythän tämä yhteys palautuu. 

JT:n mainitsemia itä-länsi-suuntaisia yhteyksiä näytettäisiin tällä haavaa tarjoiltavan tulevilla reiteillä 7, 28 ja 29 ainakin. 38 toki myös esim. Koilliskeskus-Lielahti -välillä on varsin kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## Eppu

Voisinpa veikata, että tuon uuden 38:n liikennetiheys on esitetyllä määrällä liian harva. Siitä saattaa tulla paljonkin suositumpi linja ja jopa vartin vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan ei lopulta välttämättä ole yhtään liioiteltu. Helpotusta tähän seikkaan toisi se, että jätettäisiin suora yhteys valtaväylää pitkin Hervannan ja Taysin välille. Tuskin vaihdollinen yhteys ratikalla, vaihtaen Tammelassa on yhtä houkutteleva saati edes nopea. Olisin myös jättänyt pätkän nykyistä 32-linjaa olemaan, esimerkisi niin, että reitin voisi käntää Jankan kautta kulkevaksi ja toisessa päässä mentäisiinkin Hervannasta Sääksjärvelle, olettaen että 55 jatkossakin kelkkoo suoraan Tampereen keskustaan. Mutta toiveajattelua lienee tämä kaikki...

----------


## Precise

> Toisaalta on hyvä muistella myös vuoden 2014 linjastomuutosten aiheuttamaa purnausta, kun linja 1 alkoi kääntyä Koskipuistossa idän suuntaan eikä Pirkkalasta/Härmälästä enää päässytkään kosken toiselle puolelle. Palauteryöppy ja kommentit muutoksen "kurjuudesta" olivat melkoisia. Nythän tämä yhteys palautuu.


Tässähän on tilanne muuttunut aika reippaasti vuodesta 2014, kun ykkösen vuorotarjontaa on lisätty suhteellisen maltillisesti ja palvelua parannettu linjalla 11. Varsinkin Härmälästä, mutta myös Pirkkalan keskustasta ja toisaalta myös Pereeltä, on ihan perustasoiset yhteydet myös länsipuolelle.

Uusimmassa suunnitelmassa saattaakin olla niin päin, että kaikki linjat Härmälän suunnasta kääntyvät länteen.

----------


## Bussimies

> Uusimmassa suunnitelmassa saattaakin olla niin päin, että kaikki linjat Härmälän suunnasta kääntyvät länteen.


Totta kyllä. Olisi hyvä säilyttää jokin etelä-itä -suuntainen yhteys nyt, kun ihmiset ovat tottuneet siihen ja käyttävät sitä. Vajaan kymmenen vuoden sisällä tämä on mitä todennäköisimmin toteutumassa ratikalla, mutta olisi hyvä tarjota palvelu jossain muodossa jo ennen sitä.

----------


## Heikki K

> En ymmärrä myöskään ratkaisua Länsi-Hervannassa. Onko tarkoitus ensisijaisesti saada porukka kulkemaan noilla suoraan keskustaan vai vaihtamaan ratikkaan? Matka-aika keskustaan varsinkin vitosella menee pitkäksi. Siihen kehämäiseen liityntälinjaan verrattuna nuo ovat myös selvästi häiriöherkempiä pitkinä keskustaan ulottuvina linjoina, jolloin vaihtosynkroonin saavuttaminen tulee hankalaksi. Kehämäinen liityntälinja olisi kulkenut sellaisissa olosuhteissa, että häiriöriskit olisivat minimaaliset.
> 
> Hervannassa sidotaan samalla kaksi runkolinjaa palvelemaan yhtä suhteellisen pientä aluetta, mikä näkyy oikeastaan kaikkialla muualla Hervannassa. Esimerkiksi Näyttelijänkadun suunta on tässä selvä häviäjä.


En myöskään ole yhtään vakuuttunut Länsi-Hervannan ratkaisusta, vaan pidin kehämäistä liityntälinjaa parempana. Liityntämatka kun on vain noin kilometrin luokkaa, olisi vaihdon synkronointi ensiarvoisen tärkeää. Toisaalta kun ratikka on rakennettu, niin tuntuu oudolta yrittää kehittää linjastoa siitä näkökulmasta, että keksitään linjoja joiden ansiosta ratikkaa ei tarvisi käyttää.

----------


## Bussimies

Ja tänään on sitten vihdoin julkaistu tuo ensimmäinen varsinainen linjastosuunnitelma (joka vielä hetki sitten kulki työnimellä 'luonnos 3'). Joulukuulle suunniteltua julkaisua viivästytti tammikuulle venynyt kuntien lausuntokierros.

Linkki itse suunnitelmaan: 
https://platform.remix.com/map/9d1f5...2,23.75338,9.5

Linkki suunnitelmasta kertovaan sivuun, jossa avataan muutoksia sanallisesti: 
http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...een-seutu.html

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä olisi tietysti loogisempi reititys. Olisiko niin, että tällä tavalla heilurin päät eivät olisi tasapainossa? Eli, jos kunkin hännän vuoroväli sovitetaan matkustajamääriä vastaaviksi, esitetyllä tavalla päät sopivat yhteen. Luultavasti ykköselle tarvitaan tiheämpi vuoroväli kuin kutoselle. Mutta voi olla niinkin, että tämä mahdollisuus on jäänyt vain hoksaamatta, jos runkolinjasto on saanut nykymuotonsa vasta vähän aikaa sitten. Saattoi nimittäin olla, että jossain vaiheessa suunnittelua kutonen olisikin kiertänyt keskustakehää pitkin, jolloin ei tietenkään olisi ollut mahdollista yhdistää heilurin päitä muulla tavalla.


Nyt julkaistun suunnitelman perusteella näyttäisi olevan juuri niin kuin ajattelin: ykkösen vuoroväli on selvästi tiheämpi kuin kutosen. Joskin molemmalla linjalla sinällään on tiheää liikennettä. Eli kutosen ja ykkösten häntien kytkeminen toisin sitoisi tarpeettomasti autoja liikenteeseen, kun käytännössä kaikkia neljää häntää pitäisi liikennöidä yhtä tiheästi kuin nyt ykköstä. Tietysti voi ajatella, että tiheämpi liikenne parantaa palvelua nyt suunnitellun kutosen reitillä, mutta tihentäminen ruuhkassa 10 minuutista 7 minuuttiin ei oikeasti tee sitä eikä tätä.

----------


## teheino

Outo juttu tuo että Hervannassa ei ole kehämäistä linjaa. Jos ne muualta tulevat linjat ei o aikataulussa niin siinähän vesittyy koko idea ratikkaan vaihtamisessa. Vai onko palaute ollut niin ratikkavastaista että pitänytkin tehdä suoria linjoja

Hallilakin on vähän mysteeri kun nykyisen 12 päättärin alueelta tulee aika pitkä matka bussille, samantien kävelee ratikalle (tosin)

----------


## Precise

Tällaisista uusista kaduista Petsamon oikaisu TAYS:lle ja Näyttelijänkadun puhkaisu Hervannantielle jäivät pois viimeisestä suunnitelmasta. Sen sijaan 11C oikoo reippaasti läpi Peltolammen metsien ja korkeuserojen, odotan lopputulosta innolla.

----------


## Heikki K

> Outo juttu tuo että Hervannassa ei ole kehämäistä linjaa. Jos ne muualta tulevat linjat ei o aikataulussa niin siinähän vesittyy koko idea ratikkaan vaihtamisessa. Vai onko palaute ollut niin ratikkavastaista että pitänytkin tehdä suoria linjoja


Vähän haiskahtaa siltä, että ratikavastaiset ovat pitäneet kovinta ääntä ja sitten on alettu keksimään keinoja, joilla ratikan käyttöä voi välttää. En vakuutu tästä Hervannan liityntäliikenteestä. 5 ja 6 varmaan toimivat päättäriltä lähtiessä, mutta toiseen suuntaan ei sitten ole synronoitua vaihtoa käytännössä.

----------


## Precise

> Vähän haiskahtaa siltä, että ratikavastaiset ovat pitäneet kovinta ääntä ja sitten on alettu keksimään keinoja, joilla ratikan käyttöä voi välttää. En vakuutu tästä Hervannan liityntäliikenteestä. 5 ja 6 varmaan toimivat päättäriltä lähtiessä, mutta toiseen suuntaan ei sitten ole synronoitua vaihtoa käytännössä.


Ei nuo olekaan liityntälinjoja. Kuutosen vuoroväli on pitkälti joko 10 tai 20 minuuttia, jolloin synkronoitua vaihtoa ei ole mahdollista järjestää.

----------


## Eppu

> Vähän haiskahtaa siltä, että ratikavastaiset ovat pitäneet kovinta ääntä ja sitten on alettu keksimään keinoja, joilla ratikan käyttöä voi välttää. En vakuutu tästä Hervannan liityntäliikenteestä. 5 ja 6 varmaan toimivat päättäriltä lähtiessä, mutta toiseen suuntaan ei sitten ole synronoitua vaihtoa käytännössä.


Vai olisko kuitenkin kyse siitä että tavalliset joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät = asiakkaat, eivät halua turhia pakkovaihtoja? Pitää muistaa että jokaisella on oikeus mielipiteensä esittää ja demokratia tarkoittaa sitä että mennään enemmistön ehdoilla. Siitäkin huolimatta että harvat ratikkauskovaiset ovat toista mieltä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Vai olisko kuitenkin kyse siitä että tavalliset joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät = asiakkaat, eivät halua turhia pakkovaihtoja? Pitää muistaa että jokaisella on oikeus mielipiteensä esittää ja demokratia tarkoittaa sitä että mennään enemmistön ehdoilla. Siitäkin huolimatta että harvat ratikkauskovaiset ovat toista mieltä.


Tähän ei voi sanoa muuta kuin erittäin hyvin ja osuvasti sanottu. Jopa kiskouskovaisimmat tuttavani kavahvat ajatusta, että matkustamisessa olisi pakkovaihtoja bussi-ratikka-bussi.

----------


## Bussimies

Eppu ja Admiral: Menee kyllä vähän asiattomaksi, jos pitää käydä nimittelemään eri mieltä olevia. Itselläni ainakin riittää argumentit ilman puheita kumipyöräfanaatikoista tai ratikkauskovaisista. Luulisi sujuvan joukkoliikenteen edistämisen olevan kaikkien tämän foorumin jäsenten agendalla, kulkuvälineestä riippumatta.

Ja juu, tietysti voi olla niitä kuuluisia mielipiteitä. Nekin voi kuitenkin esittää leimaamatta muita.

----------


## Eppu

> Eppu ja Admiral: Menee kyllä vähän asiattomaksi, jos pitää käydä nimittelemään eri mieltä olevia. Itselläni ainakin riittää argumentit ilman puheita kumipyöräfanaatikoista tai ratikkauskovaisista. Luulisi sujuvan joukkoliikenteen edistämisen olevan kaikkien tämän foorumin jäsenten agendalla, kulkuvälineestä riippumatta.
> 
> Ja juu, tietysti voi olla niitä kuuluisia mielipiteitä. Nekin voi kuitenkin esittää leimaamatta muita.


En mielestäni ole leimannut yhtään ketään, en ainakaan yhtään sen enempää mitä eräässä toisessa ketjussa leimataan ratikkakriitikkoja (mm. jälkeenjääneiksi tai menneisyydessä eläviksi).

Ja tuossa kyseisessä toisessa ketjussa olen esittänyt lukuisia argumentteja, haluavat voivat ne sieltä lukea.

----------


## sub

Saattaa olla ihan järkevääkin ettei tehdä länsimetroja ja yritetä läjittää koko maakuntaa yhteen putkeen. Suorilla busseilla on käyttöä ratikka-ajassakin.

----------


## Bussimies

> Saattaa olla ihan järkevääkin ettei tehdä länsimetroja ja yritetä läjittää koko maakuntaa yhteen putkeen. Suorilla busseilla on käyttöä ratikka-ajassakin.


On varmasti. Itsekin pidän nyt ehdotettavaa linjaston varsin maltillista liityntäliikennettä hyvänä asiana. Kyseessä on iso muutos monella tapaa ja liityntäliikenteen lisäämiseen onkin vahvemmat perusteet siinä vaiheessa, kun ratikkalinjasto laajenee Lielahteen, Härmälään ja Koilliskeskukseen. Eli tulevan vuosikymmenen aikana vaiheittain.

----------


## killerpop

> Linkki itse suunnitelmaan: 
> https://platform.remix.com/map/9d1f5...2,23.75338,9.5


Oon tätä pureskellut jo jonkin aikaa.  Esityksessäö on ihan hyvääkin, mutta toisaalta aina löytyy kritisoitavaa.

Esimerkkinä hyvästä, on suora yhteys linjalla 80C Metsäkylään ilman tarpeettomia vaihtoja Soppeenmäessä. Lisäksi linja kulkisi mennen tullen Elovainion kautta.
Toisaalta koko 80A/B/C siirtäminen pois Lielahden palvelujen piiristä vähän kummastuttaa. Ei tuo EnqvistinkatuTurvesuonkatu nyt niin paljoa aikaa vie, että sen takia olisi ajettava suoraan Paasikiventietä ja Vaasantietä.

Myös linjan 10:n Muotialan sakkolenkki näyttää kadonneen ja hyvä niin.

Kaarilaan päättyvässä 15:ssa taas lienee taustalla ajoaika, mutta aiempi esitys, jossa linja olisi jatkunut Tesomalle Westerin ympyrään, olisi ollut huomattavasti parempi. Vaikka Simolankadulta ja Peurankadulta nyt ei ihan hirveästi varmaan kysyntää ole joukkoliikenteellä, niin silti kuitenkin alueen lähipalvelut ovat Tesomalla. 

820X:n reitti Lielahdessa on vähintäänkin älytön. Harjunsivulta kääntyminen Enqvistinkadulle voi olla hyvinkin ongelmainen 

Omat kulkutapani tietysti kärsivät mahdollisimman paljon. Jos nykyisin pääsen Pyynikintorilta Lintulammille mahdollisimman pienellä kävelymatkalla, on joko hinkattava ensin väärään suuntaan Keskustorille tai sitten hyväksyttävä uuden 14:n reitti, kun nykymuotoinen 28 viedään sekin pois.

----------


## Multsun poika

Linjasto 2021 viedään kaupunginhallituksen käsittelyyn 4.3. pykälä 95. Esityslista löytyy kaupungin nettisivuilta päätöksenteko-kohdasta.

Pykälässä esitelllään, millä tavoin runkolinjasto aiotaan toteuttaa ratikan käynnistymisen jälkeen. Linja 8 on kartassa katkaistu Taysille, linja 1 kulkee Pirkkalasta Haukiluomaan ja kuutonen Hervannasta Iidesrannan ja Koskipuiston kautta Vatialaan. Seiska siirtyy Kalevantielle ja Kaukajärven kympin läntiseksi päättäriksi tulee Tahmela.

Tuskinpa kh kovin paljoa muuttelee esitystä. Suurempi vääntö saattaa tulla pikkulinjoista kuten ajetaanko jatkossa Korkinmäkeen, Järvensivulle ja Pispalanharjulle lainkaan. Noissa osissa kaupunkia painostusryhmät on elementissään ja tietää, miten poliitikkoja ahdistetaan.
Saattaa olla, että 11- linjoista päätetään vasta kevään eduskuntavaalien jälkeen.

----------


## Bussimies

Lopullinen linjastokokonaisuus vuodelle 2021 tulee päätöksentekoon kaupunginhallituksessa viikon päästä torstaina 11.4. Viimeiset, pääosin palautteen perusteella tehdyt muutokset ovat: 

-Linjan 9B jatkaminen Annalasta Ruskon kautta Hervantakeskukselle (aiemmin linja 65, joka jää nyt Hervannan kampukselle)
-Linja 15 jatkettu Kaarilasta Raholan kautta Tesomalle
-Linja 72 siirretty Paasikiventielle ja päätepysäkki siirretty Pyynikintorilta Hämeenpuistoon
-Linja 115 Järvensivu-Pispalanharju lisätty
-Linja 500 Vuores-TAKK-keskusta lisätty ruuhkiin

Linkki tiedotteeseen ja linjastosuunnitelmiin:

http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ohj...njastosta.html

Tarkemmat linjakohtaiset perusteet reiteille ja reittimuutoksille sekä palvelutasomäärittelyt löytyvät esityslistan liitteestä:

http://tampere.cloudnc.fi/download/n...636%7D/3004807

----------


## killerpop

> Kaarilaan päättyvässä 15:ssa taas lienee taustalla ajoaika, mutta aiempi esitys, jossa linja olisi jatkunut Tesomalle Westerin ympyrään, olisi ollut huomattavasti parempi. Vaikka Simolankadulta ja Peurankadulta nyt ei ihan hirveästi varmaan kysyntää ole joukkoliikenteellä, niin silti kuitenkin alueen lähipalvelut ovat Tesomalla.





> Lopullinen linjastokokonaisuus vuodelle 2021 tulee päätöksentekoon kaupunginhallituksessa viikon päästä torstaina 11.4. Viimeiset, pääosin palautteen perusteella tehdyt muutokset ovat: 
> 
> - Linja 15 jatkettu Kaarilasta Raholan kautta Tesomalle


No kappas. Samalla myös saadaan Raholan Nokiantien varresta yhteys Tesomalle. Hyvä hyvä. Ja näemmä tulihan tuo tosiasia tunnustettua tuossa esityslistan liitteessä  Linjan jatko Tesomalle Raholan kautta tarjoaa yhä laajemmalle alueelle mahdollisuuden päästä oman aluekeskuksen palveluihin

----------


## Metsätähti

Tällä hetkellä linja 25 (Linjasto 2021:n mukaan se on sitten linja 10) päätypysäkki on Tahmela Viikinsaarenkadun kohdalla. Jos halutaan mennä länsin suuntaan täytyy kävellä noin 10 minuttia Pispalantorille asti, tai täytyy mennä keskustaan suuntaan ja vaihtaa bussi Metson pysäkillä. Se on tottakai sama juttu
päinvästöin että jos tullaan länsistä ja halutaan mennä Tahmelaan. Idea olis että linja 25 (10) jatka Pispalantroin asti. Siellä olis hyvä mahdolisuus vaihtamaan busselle mitä menevät länsin suuntaan.

Ongelma on että Tahmelan viertotie on Pispalantorin kohdalla liian jyrkkävä. Mulla on sitten tämä idea että linja 25 (10) menee Uittotunnelinkaudun kautta Pispalan valtatielle. Tällä hetkellä siellä ei oo katu-liitymä, vain polku. Mutta tämä polku vois leventää että linja 25 (10) voi mennä sinne kautta Pispalan valtatielle. Se uusi katu-liitymä ei olisi niin jyrkkävä. Toki se liitymä olisi vain bussin-liikennen varten. Uittotunnelinkaudulle voi tulla myöskin uusi bussi-pysäkin pari. Bussi 25 (10) voi kääntää Porintien ja Pojanmaantien kautta tai voi jatkaa enemään länsin suuntaan pitkiin. Jatko-yhteytyt Länsi-tamperelle, Nokialle ja Ylöjärvelle Tahmelasta ja Pyynikinrinnelta on huomatvasti parempi ja nopeampi sitten.

----------


## nickr

Pirkkalan linjasto on tehty uusiksi:

https://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ai...nitteluun.html

----------


## Eppu

> Pirkkalan linjasto on tehty uusiksi:
> 
> https://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/ai...nitteluun.html


Hah hah! Näin ne ajat muuttuvat. Ei ole kauaa siitä kun lentoasemalle suunniteltiin ratikkaa. Nyt tässä suunnitelmassa sinne ajaisi pari kertaa päivässä tuo nykyinen koululaislinja 63. No, taksit kiittävät sitäkin vähää asiakasmäärää joka pirkkalasta/-aan lentää... 

Vähintään yhtä kummallinen on tuo 670. Meinaavat sitten että asiakkaat viitsivät vaihtaa bussia partolan cittarin kohdalla tai ajaen ensin suupantorille... 😂

Mutta on tuossa hyvääkin. 1 on selkeämpi ja Tesomalla saadaan aikaiseksi ainakin teoriassa tasainen 5min vuoroväli linjan 7 kanssa. 
14 on myöskin järkevämpi noin vähintäänkin aikataulutuksen kannalta, koska 5 bussia sinne menee jokatapauksessa ja nykyisellä reitillä taitaa jäädä useinkin hieman löysää joka sivu.
Ilmeisesti linja 16 menee myös länsilinjoille, mutta 11 ja 27 osin TKL:lle...?

----------


## JT

> Hah hah! Näin ne ajat muuttuvat. Ei ole kauaa siitä kun lentoasemalle suunniteltiin ratikkaa. Nyt tässä suunnitelmassa sinne ajaisi pari kertaa päivässä tuo nykyinen koululaislinja 63. No, taksit kiittävät sitäkin vähää asiakasmäärää joka pirkkalasta/-aan lentää...


Kuinka monta päivittäistä kaupallista lentoa Pirkkalaan operoi?

----------


## Eppu

> Kuinka monta päivittäistä kaupallista lentoa Pirkkalaan operoi?


Ainakin nyt niitä on todella vähän. Finavian sivuilta äkkiseltään tuli katsottua ja viikonlopun aikana ei saavu eikä lähde ainuttakaan lentoa. Ilmeisesti tällä hetkellä kulkee vain joitain syöttölentoja Vantaalle arkisin?

----------


## Multsun poika

Taitaa olla päivittäinen lentoliikenne nolla. Pandemian alussa Helsinki ja Turku määriteltiin viranomaisohjeena ainoiksi ulkomaanliikenteen kentiksi Suomessa.

----------


## tkp

Silloin tällöin Pirkkalassa näkee jonkun koneen seisovan. Lieneekö tilauslentoja tai yksityiskäytössä olevia koneita

----------


## Bussimies

Uuden linjaston linjanumerointi on mennyt suurelta osin uusiksi. Kolminumeroisista linjatunnuksista on luovuttu ja nyt numerointi noudattaa seuraavaa logiikkaa:

tiheästi liikennöitävät ns. runkolinjat 1-9linjat 11-29 palvelutason mukaan alenevassa järjestyksessälinjat 30-39 täydentävä linjasto, esimerkiksi poikittaiset yhteydetseudun kymppisarjat säilyvät:40-sarja Kangasalle50-sarja Lempäälään ja Vesilahdelle60-sarja Valkeakoskelle70-sarja Nokia80-sarja Ylöjärvi90-sarjaTeisko ja Orivesi

Joitakin poimintoja muutoksista verrattuna edelliseen versioon (jota ei harmillisesti enää löydy Nyssen sivuilta, jotta voisi vertailla):

-Ratikkalinja 4 on nyt tulevaisuuden laajennoksia silmällä pitäen linja 1
-Runkolinja 1 on nyt runkolinja 8
-Idän suunnan liityntälinjat ovat nyt linjareittien perinteitä kunnioittaen 16 (ent. 270), 17 (ent. 170) ja 18 (ent. 8). 420 on nyt 41.
-9A ja 9B ovat nyt 9 ja 19
-Härmälän-Pirkkalan suunnalla on nyt kolmen palvelutason linjoja: runkolinja 8, peruslinjat 11 ja 12, täydentävät linjat 30, 31, 34, 36, 39 ja 39A
-Joitakin muita linjanumeromuutoksia (suluissa edellisen version linjanumero): 15A ja 15B (26A ja 26B), 13 (21), 26 (14), 36 (65), 35 (5x, 500)

Linkki uudistuneeseen linjalistaukseen: https://www.nysse.fi/media/arkisto/linjalista2021.pdf

Linkki uutiseen koskien linjastomuutoksia sekä linjaston käyttöönottoa: https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...iheittain.html

Linjatunnukset vahvistetaan joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 27.1.2021.

----------


## Makke93

> linjat 11-29 palvelutason mukaan alenevassa järjestyksessä


Kuinkakohan tuollainen numerointijärjestelmä aiotaan ylläpitää? Ilmeisesti linjat eivät ole ihan tarkassa järjestyksessä vaan vain sinnepäin tai sitten järjestys on lähtötilannetta varten ja ne saavatkin mennä epäjärjestykseen palvelutasojen muuttuessa.

----------


## Eppu

> Uuden linjaston linjanumerointi on mennyt suurelta osin uusiksi. Kolminumeroisista linjatunnuksista on luovuttu ja nyt numerointi noudattaa seuraavaa logiikkaa:...


Kiinnostaisi vielä tietää mitkä linjat mikäkin liikennöitsijä sitten suorittaa. Esim. onko tuleva 8 Paunun ja TKL:n yhteishoidossa, mikä tarkoittaisi samaa myös linjan 10 kohdalla. Voisin kyllä veikata, että linjat 9 ja 19 menee kokonaisuudessaan PirTil:lle, koska siihen yhdistynee myös nykyisten linjojen 17 ja 20 liikennettä, ja siltikin jää vielä yksiköitä vailla suoritetta. Menisikö sitten loput autot linjalle 14, eli Lamminpään-Tohlopin linjalle tai sitten linjalle 17? Tosin kysymysmerkki on sitten linja 7 sikäli, että voisiko jopa nykyisten linjojen 9, 17 ja 20 autot jakaa tulevien linjojen 9, 7 ja 19 kesken? 

Linja 18 menee tiettävästi Pohjolan liikenteelle, joten siltäkin osin TKL:n tuotanto supistuu jälleen ensi elokuussa.

Noin muuten pidän numerouudistusta ihan hyvänä. Eihän täällä ole totuttu turkulaistyylisiin kolminumeroisiin linjoihin. Parempi näin.

----------


## laurira

Linjasto suunnitelma on jo päivitetty, nyt ratikkalinja 4 muuttui ratikkalinjaksi 1; ja aina ykkönen menee Härmälään

https://platform.remix.com/map/9d1f5...12,23.78484,13

----------


## Jufo

> Kuinkakohan tuollainen numerointijärjestelmä aiotaan ylläpitää? Ilmeisesti linjat eivät ole ihan tarkassa järjestyksessä vaan vain sinnepäin tai sitten järjestys on lähtötilannetta varten ja ne saavatkin mennä epäjärjestykseen palvelutasojen muuttuessa.


Ainakin linjalla 29 Risso-Rahola näyttäisi olevan tiheämpi vuoroväli (15/30 min) kuin linjalla 15 Höytämö-Pitkäniemi/Myllypuro (20/30 min). Vaihtaisin noiden kahden linjan päät lännessä keskenään, koska lienee parempi että Myllypuroon/Pitkäniemeen olisi 15 min vuoroväli eli 30 min kummallekin haaralle. Ja Korvenkatu tuskin tarvitsee noin tiheää liikennettä, joten Höytämön linja harvemmalla vuorovälillä sopisi paremmin sinne. Oikeastaanhan Korvenkadun tarjonnan saisi hoidettua jo silläkin, että linja 26 Kaarilan kautta tekisi piston Korvenkadun päässä mennen tullen.

----------


## Metsätähti

Mitä on edeleen aika huono asia:
Linea 10 Kaukajärvi - Tahmela. Tahmelan päätypysäkiltä ei ole mitään jatko-yhteistä, se linea loppu keskeen. Jos halutaan matkusta sieltä esim. Nokialle on vain kaksi vaihtoehtoa: Kävelä tästä pyysäkkiltä noin 10 minuttia Pispalantorille tai matkusta linea 10 Aleksanterin kirkon pysäkkin asti, sitten kadun yli Metson pysäkkille ja sieltä jatkaa linealla 70 Nokialle. Se on aika pitkä kiertotie. 
Parempi: Linea 10 jatkaa Pispalantorin asti. Tällä hetkellä bussi ei voi käntää siellä. Mutta siellä on tarpeksi tilaa rakentaa liikenneympäri ja bussi voi käntää siellä. Pisplantorin pysäkkiltä on sitten hyvä jatkoyhteis etenpäin.

Miksi tämä ei parenetaan? Pari kertaa oon mä jo kirjoittanut Nysselle tästä asiasta ei tullut mitään sellytyksiä miksi tämä ei olisi mahdolista.

----------


## kuukanko

Pääseekö Tahmelan suunnasta bussilla Pispalan valtatielle? Kadut on kapeita ja jyrkkiä. Talviliukkailla henkilöautotkin on ongelmissa niissä mäissä.

----------


## killerpop

> Pääseekö Tahmelan suunnasta bussilla Pispalan valtatielle? Kadut on kapeita ja jyrkkiä. Talviliukkailla henkilöautotkin on ongelmissa niissä mäissä.


Kuluneen syksyn aikana ainakin kerran olen todistanut tilannetta, jossa linjan 25 arki-illan Tahmelaan päättynyt vuoro on jatkanut Raholan varikolle Tahmelan viertotieltä suoraan Pispalan valtatielle. Saattaa olla hyvinkin houkutteleva reitti, jos aikasäästö siirtoajossa on yli 10 minuuttia.
Harvemmin tulee vaan Pispalantorin tienoilla oltua tuohon aikaan, niin en tiedä onko kyse vain yksittäistapauksesta vai käytännöstä.

Vaan mitä itse suunnitelmaan tulee, niin onko noita pysäkkiketjuja käyty ollenkaan läpi? Esim linjan 11 tapauksessa https://platform.remix.com/map/9d1f5...3.76242,16.038 näyttäisi olevan sekä Hatanpään vt 42 ja Hatanpään puistokuja.

----------


## Metsätähti

Kyllä tyhjennä se bussi aika usein ajaa päätepysäkiltä juuri tämä reitti Pispalan valtatielle. Asun Ala-Pispalassa on nähnyt sitä usein.

Jos lunta tulee niin paljon että se ei onnistuu, tuskin tämä tapahtuu nykypäivänä enää usein, voi poikkeuksellisesti bussi kääntä jo Tahmelassa.

Esim. Italiassa bussi menee ihan hyvin jyrkillä ja kapealla tiella: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29TG87G5828

----------


## Eppu

> Pääseekö Tahmelan suunnasta bussilla Pispalan valtatielle? Kadut on kapeita ja jyrkkiä. Talviliukkailla henkilöautotkin on ongelmissa niissä mäissä.


Kun matkaa päätteeltä Piapalantorille on noin 400 metriä ja kadut kapeita ja mäkisiä, ei ole mikään ideaalitilanne säännölliselle liikennöinnille. Voihan sitä kävellä ja Pispalantorilta on yhteyksiä vaikka mihin, jopa pikavankkureihin.

Toinen asia mikä tuli tässä taannoin mieleen, on tämä Vieritien vaihtopysäkki. Käväisin sitä tutkailemassa muutama viikko sitten, ja tiukkaa tekee saada siihen tarvittaessa kolme bussia mahtumaan samalla kertaa. Sen se kuitenkin saattaa vaatia kun ottaa huomioon siinä kääntävät linjat, mikäli halutaan toteuttaa nämä paljon puhutut toimivat vaihtoyhteydet.

----------


## Razer

Täytyy sanoa että kun vertaa kymmenen vuoden tai jopa kahdenkymmenen vuoden takaiseen tilanteeseen, niin moniin sellaisiin paikkoihin ja yhteyksiin ollaan valmiita laittamaan nykyään aivan eri tavalla rahaa kuin silloin. Käyttäjänäkökulmasta se on tietysti pelkästään hyvä asia, mutta taloudellisesta näkökulmasta sopii aina olla huolissaan. Toivottavasti käyttäjämäärät lopulta ratkaisevat, mitkä yhteydet pysyvät ja mitkä saavat väistyä uusien kokeilujen tieltä.

Kieltämättä Raholan kaduille on tulossa nyt jopa omituisen paljon bussirallia, kerrostalot kun sijaitsevat kuitenkin pitkälti Nokiantien varressa

Sammon valtatien ja Koilliskeskuksen välistä bussiyhteyttä taidettiin takavuosina jossain kohtaa ajaa ehkä kerran tunnissa, joten runkolinjatason yhteyden järjestäminen tuohon kohtaan tuntuu perin isolta satsaukselta. Vehmaisten ja Koilliskeskuksen välillä kun aiemmin kokeiltiin bussiyhteyttä järjestää, niin autot liikkuivat jopa tyhjempänä kuin palvelubussit. Kun samaan aikaan ratikalta puuttuu pysäkki Vuohenojalta, niin Messukylästä ja Kaukajärveltä ei muodostu lainkaan yhteyttä Hakametsään. 

Linja 38 kulkee pitkän pätkän päällekkäin runkolinjan kanssa Lentävänniemen päässä, mutta Hervannan ja Hakametsän väliltä on lähes päähänpinttymän omaisesti tarvinnut kaikenlainen päällekkäisyys purkaa. Linjan 38 kierrättäminen koilliskeskuksen ja Kaukajärven kautta näyttää omiin silmiin teennäiseltä ja epäoptimaaliselta. Matka Vuoreksesta Taysille ja Tamkille on ollut sujuva ja paljon kysytty linjalla 5, mutta nyt matkaan tulee joko kaksi vaihtoa Hervannan kautta tai yksi vaihto keskustan kautta.

Puhumattakaan sitten mahdollisista matka-aikatappioista asiakkaille, mitä hankalien vaihtojen järjestäminen voi aiheuttaa esim. Hakametsässä ja Taysilla, kenties ihan Hervannassakin. Hermiankadulle olisin suonut suoran bussiyhteyden keskustaan säilyvän vielä ratikankin myötä ja linja 20 olisi ajanut sitä asiaa erinomaisesti.

Hakametsän ja Taysin välillä esitetyn linjan 16 reittivalinta myöskin huolettaa, koska valtaväylän ylittäminen Kissanmaan kohdalla voi olla hyvinkin aikaavievää ilmankin ruuhkaa, ruuhka-ajasta puhumattakaan. Jonkinlainen joukkoliikenne-etuus tai -väylä tuohon tarvittaisiin, että matkanteko saataisiin sujuvaksi tuota kautta.

Lempäälässä huomasin, että tiheimmin kulkeva linja ollaan vaihtamassa liikennöimään Ideaparkin kautta. Luulisi että puolen tunnin välein kulkeva toinen linja olisi soveltunut tuohon tehtävään paremmin kokonaisuus huomioiden, varsinkin kun kysyntää Ideaparkille ei ole kellon ympäri eikä kaikkina päivinä tasaisesti. Kymmenen vuotta sitten tätäkään ei olisi osannut arvata käyvän.

Kaikkea ei pysty kerralla ruotimaan, mutta vihdoin sain itsekin tutustuttua huolellisesti näihin suunnitelmaan, ja kiinnitän varmasti jatkossa enemmänkin huomiota taas, mitä korjauksia yksityiskohtiin on mahdollisesti vielä luvassa ja mitä linjaston käyttöönoton myötä alkaa tapahtumaan.

Jos jotain positiivista, niin ainakin linjastossa on nyt sen verran paljon pelimerkkejä eri niin sanotusti rahaa pankissa, että parannusten tekeminen jälkikäteenkin uskoisi olevan mahdollista. Jos ei muuten, niin ehkä taas sellaisella kymmenen vuoden syklillä  :Smile:

----------


## Jufo

^ Hyvää ja asiantuntevaa analyysia yllä muutoksista. Hervannan ja TAYSin välisen nopean yhteyden poistuminen ihmetyttää myös, tämän osalta palataan n. puolen tunnin pituiseen työmatkaan, jota linjalla 6 (32) tarjottiin aikanaan.

Tarjonnan kasvaneesta määrästä tuli mieleen, että ilmeisesti nykyään suunnitteluohjeessa ei ole mitään sellaista periaatetta, että tarjonta mitoitetaan esim. niin että keskimäärin 80% istumapaikoista on käytössä maksimikuormituskohdassa, mikä tarkoittaisi enimmillään noin 40 yhtäaikaista matkustajaa teliautossa? Joskus aikoinaan muistan tällaisia vuorovälin mitoutusohjeita nähneeni mutta tässä suunnitellussa linjastossa nuo alittunevat selvästi. Toki nyt korona-aikana pyritäänkin väljempiin kuormituksiin mutta oletuksena lienee, että elokuussa 2021 korona on selätetty ja matkustajamäärät ovat palanneet koronaa edeltävälle tasolle.

----------


## Eppu

Tulin pohtineeksi uudestaan tätä linjojen tuotantoa eri liikennöitsijöiden kesken uudessa linjastossa. Pieni katsaus lienee paikallaan kun asiaa tarkastellaan sopimus kerrallaan.

TKL:n tuotantomäärä tulee uuden linjaston aloittaessa vähenemään varsin merkittävästi. Suurella todennäköisyydellä varmat kokonaan sen tuottamat linjat ovat ainoastaan 2, 5, 16, 26, 28, 33, 34, 35, 37 ja 38. Nämä sitoo karkeasti laskien noin 40 bussin liikenteen. Lisäksi on joitakin linjoja mitä se ajaa varmuudella osittain tai jopa kokonaan. Vielä ei ole tiedossa mitkä linjat ovat kyseessä, mutta ainakin linjat 6, 7 ja 8 ovat todennäköisiä vaihtoehtoja.

Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne ajaa nykyään linjoja 9, 17, 20, 21 ja 25. Näiden voimassaolevien sopimusten pohjalta voi ainakin todeta että uusi linja 13 tulee sen hoidettavaksi, mutta liikenne vaatisi mitä ilmeisimmin ainakin yhden lisäauton. Linjojen 9, 17 ja 20 sopimus voisi kattaa esimerkiksi uudet linjat 9, 14 ja 19. Automäärä näillä uusilla linjoilla osuu aika tarkalleen samoihin kuin nykyisessä sopimuksessa. Linja 25 puolestaan on täysi mysteeri sen suhteen mihin sen sopimuksen autot sijoitetaan.

Paunu ajaa nykyisin osittain linjoja 1, 42 ja 45, sekä kokonaan linjoja 6, 10, 31, 33, 70 ja 90. (Päättyviä sopimuksia ei tässä ole mainittu.) Linjaa 10 ajetaan samalla sopimuksella kuin linjaa 1, ja tähän sopimukseen kuulunee myös linjojen 31 ja 33 liikennöinti. Paunun osalta kysymysmerkkinä on jatkuuko uudessa linjastossa sama järjestely kuin ykkösen sopimuksessa nyt. Siinä tapauksessa liikennöinti (todennäköisesti) linjoilla 8 ja 10 jatkuisi yhteistuotantona TKL:n kanssa. Mikäli liikenne uudella linjalla 6 jatkuisi myös, senkin liikenne jaettaisiin niinikään TKL:n kanssa.

Länsilinjojen osalta sen ajama liikenne on ehkä selkeimmin hahmotettavissa. Uudessa linjastossa se ajaisi linjoja 11, 12, 15, 29, 30, 31 sekä varmuudella tiedossa olevia seutulinjoja Ylöjärven suuntaan. Kangasala ja Lempäälähän siirtyvät kesän kuluessa Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteelle, jolloin autoja vapautuu runsaasti.

Uutena toimijana voi varmuudella mainita Pohjolan liikenteen, jolle tulee hoidettavaksi linja 18.

Tällä tarkastelulla jää vielä liikennettä TKL:llekin. Riippuen miten liikenne jaetaan eri sopimusten kesken, saattaa TKL hoitaa kokonaan tai osittain seuraavia linjoja: 6, 7, 8, 10,  17. Tai sitten näemme jotain muuta yllättävää. Näyttää kuitenkin siltä, että TKL:n tuotantomäärä jäänee alle sadan auton kokonaismäärään uuden linjaston aloittaessa.

----------


## JT

Aika heikolta näyttää Takahuhdintien palvelutaso. Vielä nykyisellään linjat 29 ja 80, mutta elokuussa enää linja 29 puolen tunnin välein lukuunottamatta lyhyitä aamu- ja iltaruuhkapätkiä (15 min välein).

----------


## Eppu

> Aika heikolta näyttää Takahuhdintien palvelutaso. Vielä nykyisellään linjat 29 ja 80, mutta elokuussa enää linja 29 puolen tunnin välein lukuunottamatta lyhyitä aamu- ja iltaruuhkapätkiä (15 min välein).


Totta, mutta tarvitaanko sinne sen enempää tarjontaa muutenkaan? Pientalovaltainen asuinalue kuitenkin kyseessä ja lähellä Sammon valtatiellä kulkee tiheästi liikennöity runkolinja 7. Lisäksi linja 16 liikennöi vartin välein sekin samoilla alueilla. Vuoden päästä sen sitten näkee onko tarvetta pienelle korjausliikkeelle tarjonnan määrässä. Sekin olisi voinut olla fiksu idea, että tuo 16 jatkuisi, tai ainakin osa sen vuoroista, jonnekin Hatanpään sairaalan/Vihilahden tienoolle tai Härmälään. Sen myötä tulisi uusia poikittaisyhteyksiä.

Suurempi aukko reittien suhteen jää Hervannan ja Taysin välille, mikä toki aiemmin tässä ketjussa mainittiin. Olisin siksikin suonut linjalle 20 vielä tulevaisuutta sen verran että se olisi voinut jäädä palvelemaan reitillä Etelä-Hervanta (nykyinen 3 pääte) - Tays. Tai jopa Vuores - Tays. Kun nopea yhteys on Taysin ja Lentävänniemen välillä, ei ole kovin loogista että sellainen jää nyt puuttumaan Taysin ja Hervannan/Vuoreksen väliltä. 
Myös Takahuhdin/Jankan seudulta kulku Hervantaan hidastuu ja muuttuu vaihdolliseksi, kun nykyinen linja 32 jää pois valikoimasta.

----------


## JT

> Totta, mutta tarvitaanko sinne sen enempää tarjontaa muutenkaan?


En ole oikea henkilö vastaamaan tähän, kun säännöllisistä käynneistä tuolla suunnalla on kulunut jo kymmenisen vuotta. Jos peilataan nykyisyyttä/tulevaisuutta vuosikymmenien takaiseen tilanteeseen, niin aikoinaan Kissanmaan kääntöpaikalle kulki linja 16 Kissanmaa-Lentävänniemi melko tiheästi. Takahuhdintiellä kulkivat linjat 18 Atalaan ja 19 Leinolaan ja lisäksi sitten Ali-Huikkaantiellä linja 27 Irjala-Tahmela Kalevankadun kautta. Niistä ajoista vuoromääräpudotusta on tullut valtavasti.

Onko nykyään tosiaan sitten niin, että ihmiset suuntaavat enempi kävellen runkoyhteyksien varsille Teiskontielle ja Sammon valtatielle?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:56 ----------




> Jos peilataan nykyisyyttä/tulevaisuutta vuosikymmenien takaiseen tilanteeseen, niin aikoinaan Kissanmaan kääntöpaikalle kulki linja 16 Kissanmaa-Lentävänniemi melko tiheästi. Takahuhdintiellä kulkivat linjat 18 Atalaan ja 19 Leinolaan ja lisäksi sitten Ali-Huikkaantiellä linja 27 Irjala-Tahmela Kalevankadun kautta.


Sittemmin Kissanmaa-Takahuhti-Linnainmaa suunnan linjastoa on useaan otteeseen hinkattu suuntaan jos toiseenkin etten edes muista kaikkia käänteitä. Ensimmäisessä remontissa taisi olla, että Leinolan päätyä nopeutettiin ohjaamalla 16 Kissanmaan sijasta Leinolaan, jolloin Sudenkadun kääntöpaikalle perustettiin uusi tynkä-29, josta luovuttiin myöhemmin ja 7:lle lisättiin lenkki Kissanmaan kautta. Jossain vaiheessa rengaslinja 8 teki lenkin Kissanmaan kautta.

Myöhemmin myös 18 suoristettiin Atalaan ja tällöin linjanumero 29 palautettiin Keskustori-Takahuhti-Linnainmaa välille (länsipään reittiä en muista jos sellainen oli). 19 ja 29 kulkivat jonkin aikaa rinnakkain kuitenkin siten, että 29 taisi aina kulkea Pappilan kautta ja 19 Aitolahdentietä. Myöhemmin 19 lopetettiin ja edelleen Takahuhdintien palvelutasoa on ylläpidetty linjaamalla 80(/27) Kalevankadun sijasta Kissanmaankadun kautta.

----------


## tkp

> Paunu ajaa nykyisin osittain linjoja 1, 42 ja 45, sekä kokonaan linjoja 6, 10, 31, 33, 70 ja 90. (Päättyviä sopimuksia ei tässä ole mainittu.) Linjaa 10 ajetaan samalla sopimuksella kuin linjaa 1, ja tähän sopimukseen kuulunee myös linjojen 31 ja 33 liikennöinti. Paunun osalta kysymysmerkkinä on jatkuuko uudessa linjastossa sama järjestely kuin ykkösen sopimuksessa nyt. Siinä tapauksessa liikennöinti (todennäköisesti) linjoilla 8 ja 10 jatkuisi yhteistuotantona TKL:n kanssa. Mikäli liikenne uudella linjalla 6 jatkuisi myös, senkin liikenne jaettaisiin niinikään TKL:n kanssa..


Paunu ei aja 33:sta. 33 ja 35 olivat samassa sopimuksessa joka oli vuoden mittainen. Ilmeisesti paunu ajaa Teiskoa vielä 21-22 talven ykkösen sopimuksella, nykyinen sopimushan loppuu 6.6.2021. Nyssellä ilmeisesti ajateltu että saavat miettimisaikaa Teiskon liikenteen uudelleenjärjestämiseen.

----------


## Bussimies

> TKL:n tuotantomäärä tulee uuden linjaston aloittaessa vähenemään varsin merkittävästi. Suurella todennäköisyydellä varmat kokonaan sen tuottamat linjat ovat ainoastaan 2, 5, 16, 26, 28, 33, 34, 35, 37 ja 38. Nämä sitoo karkeasti laskien noin 40 bussin liikenteen. Lisäksi on joitakin linjoja mitä se ajaa varmuudella osittain tai jopa kokonaan. -- Riippuen miten liikenne jaetaan eri sopimusten kesken, saattaa TKL hoitaa kokonaan tai osittain seuraavia linjoja: 6, 7, 8, 10,  17. Tai sitten näemme jotain muuta yllättävää. Näyttää kuitenkin siltä, että TKL:n tuotantomäärä jäänee alle sadan auton kokonaismäärään uuden linjaston aloittaessa.


Linjasto 2021:n mukaiset tuottajat on nyt listattu Nyssen sivuille: https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-r...jasto2021.html

Sen mukaan kokonaan TKL:n liikennöimiä linjoja ovat elokuusta alkaen seuraavat: 
2, 5, 7, 8, 9, 17, 18, 28, 33, 34, 35, 37, 38, 58, 82, 86

Yhteistuotantona TKL ajaa linjoja 12, 41 ja 45 (12 PirTil+TKL, 41 Paunu+PirTil+TKL, 45 Paunu+TKL) 




> Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne ajaa nykyään linjoja 9, 17, 20, 21 ja 25. Näiden voimassaolevien sopimusten pohjalta voi ainakin todeta että uusi linja 13 tulee sen hoidettavaksi, mutta liikenne vaatisi mitä ilmeisimmin ainakin yhden lisäauton. Linjojen 9, 17 ja 20 sopimus voisi kattaa esimerkiksi uudet linjat 9, 14 ja 19. Automäärä näillä uusilla linjoilla osuu aika tarkalleen samoihin kuin nykyisessä sopimuksessa. Linja 25 puolestaan on täysi mysteeri sen suhteen mihin sen sopimuksen autot sijoitetaan.


Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen kokonaan ajamat linjat elokuusta alkaen:
13, 14, 19, 26, 39, 40, 44, 46, 47, 49, 50, 52, 55, 84, 85

Lisäksi yhteistuotantona ajeltaan aiemmin TKL-kohdassa mainitut linjat (12 ja 41) sekä linja 79 (PirTil+Paunu)




> Paunu ajaa nykyisin osittain linjoja 1, 42 ja 45, sekä kokonaan linjoja 6, 10, 31, 33, 70 ja 90. (Päättyviä sopimuksia ei tässä ole mainittu.) Linjaa 10 ajetaan samalla sopimuksella kuin linjaa 1, ja tähän sopimukseen kuulunee myös linjojen 31 ja 33 liikennöinti. Paunun osalta kysymysmerkkinä on jatkuuko uudessa linjastossa sama järjestely kuin ykkösen sopimuksessa nyt. Siinä tapauksessa liikennöinti (todennäköisesti) linjoilla 8 ja 10 jatkuisi yhteistuotantona TKL:n kanssa. Mikäli liikenne uudella linjalla 6 jatkuisi myös, senkin liikenne jaettaisiin niinikään TKL:n kanssa.


Paunun kokonaan ajamat linjat elokuusta alkaen:
6, 10, 27, 42, 70, 90, 91, 92

Yhteistuotantona ajetaan aiemmissa kohdissa mainitut linjat (41, 45 ja 79) 




> Länsilinjojen osalta sen ajama liikenne on ehkä selkeimmin hahmotettavissa. Uudessa linjastossa se ajaisi linjoja 11, 12, 15, 29, 30, 31 sekä varmuudella tiedossa olevia seutulinjoja Ylöjärven suuntaan. Kangasala ja Lempäälähän siirtyvät kesän kuluessa Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteelle, jolloin autoja vapautuu runsaasti.


Länsilinjojen kokonaan ajamat linjat elokuusta alkaen:
11, 15, 16, 29, 30, 31, 36, 71, 72, 77, 78, 80

Yhteistuotantolinjoja ei Länsilinjoille ole.




> Uutena toimijana voi varmuudella mainita Pohjolan liikenteen, jolle tulee hoidettavaksi linja 18.


Pohjolan liikenne/VR-Yhtymä tulee mukaan kuvioihin vasta vuonna 2022. Siihen saakka linjaa ajaa TKL.

VR-Yhtymä ajaa ratikkalinjoja 1 ja 3.

Vekka Group ajaa linjoja 60 ja 63.

Yhteistuotantona ajeltaan linjaa 95 (Valkeakosken liikenne+Tilausliikenne Lampinen+Tokeen liikenne)

----------


## Eppu

> Linjasto 2021:n mukaiset tuottajat on nyt listattu Nyssen sivuille: https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-r...jasto2021.html


No niin. Näyttäisikin siltä, että ainakin linjojen 9,17 ja 20 sopimus siirretään linjoille 12,14,19 ja 26. Länsilinjojen elokuussa alkanut sopimus puolestaan koskee uudessa linjastossa linjoja 11,15,16,30 ja 31. Hieman mystinen on kuitenkin Paunun ykkösen sopimus. Siitä ilmeisesti vähenee suoritetta jonkin verran (?) ja jäljelle jäänyt osuus jaetaan linjojen 6 ja 10 kesken. Kutoslinjaa ajetaan sitten saman liikennöitsijän toimesta kahdella eri sopimuksella. TKL näyttäis tuottavan liikennettä hieman alle sadalla bussilla, noin karkeasti arvioiden. Yli sadan ei taida kuitenkaan mennä noilla linjoilla.

----------


## killerpop

> Linjasto 2021:n mukaiset tuottajat on nyt listattu Nyssen sivuille: https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-r...jasto2021.html





> 14
> *Tesoma - Lielahti - Ratina - Lintuhytti*
> Liikennöintialueet ja vyöhykkeet
> Lamminpää B - Tohloppi B - Tesoma B - Ylä-Rahola B - Kaarila B - Epilä B - Haapalinna B - Hyhky A - Pispala A - Amuri A - Finlayson A - Juhannuskylä A - Rautatieasema A - Ratina A - Viinikka A - Nekala A - Vihioja A - Koivistonkylä A - Nirva A - Veisu A - Muotiala A - Turtola A
> 
> Reitti
> Rauhantie - Kivilevontie - Kortesuontie - Pänninsaarenkatu - Myllypuronkatu - Tohlopinkatu - Tesoman valtatie - Nokiantie - Pispalan valtatie - Pirkankatu - Satakunnankatu - Satakunnankatu/Rongankatu - Rautatienkatu - Vuolteenkatu - Tampereen valtatie - Lempääläntie - Kaartotie/Viinikankatu - Ahlmanintie - Kuokkamaantie - Viinikankatu - Koivistontie - Nirvankatu - Veisunkatu - Hallilantie - Nekalantie - Sotilaankatu - Säälänkatu


Reitin nimi ei kyllä vastaa lainkaan reittikuvausta, vaikka Tesoma ja Ratina matkalle osuvatkin. Oikeampi saattaisi ollakin Lamminpää  Tesoma  Ratina  Turtola ?

----------


## nickr

> Reitin nimi ei kyllä vastaa lainkaan reittikuvausta, vaikka Tesoma ja Ratina matkalle osuvatkin. Oikeampi saattaisi ollakin Lamminpää  Tesoma  Ratina  Turtola ?


Sivulta löytyy vaikka kuinka paljon muitakin virheitä. Linjan 26 reitiksi on laitettu linjan 19 reitti, eli Hervanta-Keskustori-Lentävänniemi, vaikka oikea 26:n reitti on Tesoma-Finlayson-Petsamo. Sen lisäksi linjojen 77 ja 78 reitiksi on laitettu molemmille Tottijärvi-Nokia, vaikka 78 menee Sarkolaan. 

Outoa on myös, että 58:n viimeiseksi "liikennöintialueeksi" on laitettu Hepolammi, vaikka sellaista paikkaa ei ole lähelläkään. Lähellä toki menee Hepolamminkatu, mutta samalla logiikalla Hämeenkadunkin liikennöintialueeksi saataisiin Häme. 

Ja linjalle 90 oli saatu suunnitelmaan niin monta reittivariaatiota, ettei niitä ole edes jaksettu tähän eritellä. Ties vaikka liikennöitsijätiedoissakin olisi virheitä. No, Nysseltä osasinkin vähän odottaa tällaista.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

> Reitin nimi ei kyllä vastaa lainkaan reittikuvausta, vaikka Tesoma ja Ratina matkalle osuvatkin. Oikeampi saattaisi ollakin Lamminpää  Tesoma  Ratina  Turtola ?


Näinhän sitä sattuu virheitä kun käyttää copy-pastea eikä viitsi oikolukea. Tyypillistä nysselän touhua tätä nykyä😄

----------


## Bussimies

> Sivulta löytyy vaikka kuinka paljon muitakin virheitä. Linjan 26 reitiksi on laitettu linjan 19 reitti, eli Hervanta-Keskustori-Lentävänniemi, vaikka oikea 26:n reitti on Tesoma-Finlayson-Petsamo. Sen lisäksi linjojen 77 ja 78 reitiksi on laitettu molemmille Tottijärvi-Nokia, vaikka 78 menee Sarkolaan. 
> 
> Outoa on myös, että 58:n viimeiseksi "liikennöintialueeksi" on laitettu Hepolammi, vaikka sellaista paikkaa ei ole lähelläkään. Lähellä toki menee Hepolamminkatu, mutta samalla logiikalla Hämeenkadunkin liikennöintialueeksi saataisiin Häme. 
> 
> Ja linjalle 90 oli saatu suunnitelmaan niin monta reittivariaatiota, ettei niitä ole edes jaksettu tähän eritellä. Ties vaikka liikennöitsijätiedoissakin olisi virheitä. No, Nysseltä osasinkin vähän odottaa tällaista.


Virheet näytetään korjatun:

https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-r...jasto2021.html

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Virheet näytetään korjatun:
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-r...jasto2021.html


Olisikohan yksinkertaisesti päässyt lipsahtamaan keskeneräinen versio jakoon?

----------


## nickr

> Olisikohan yksinkertaisesti päässyt lipsahtamaan keskeneräinen versio jakoon?


En usko, Nyssellä vaan on yleensä tapana olla tarkistamatta kirjoituksiaan. Esim. kun sivut uudistuivat tässä syksyllä, niin aikataulut-sivulla oli niin paljon virheitä, ettei laskemiseen riittänyt enää yhden käden sormet. Kun sitten lähetin heillä kohteliaan kehotuksen, että kannattaisiko vielä tarkistaa sivu kertaalleen, niin virheet korjattiin. Varmaan tässäkin joku on lähettänyt palautetta, koska en usko, että he itse tarkastavat sivujaan ollenkaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

Mikähän nyt on linjan 80 tilanne? reittikuvauksessa lukee




> - Matkatie - Mikkolantie - Ylöjärventie - Myllypuronkatu - Turvesuonkatu - Enqvistinkatu - Paasikiventie - Paasikivenkatu - Näsijärvenkatu - Hämeenpuisto - Hämeenkatu


mutta tuolla Remixin kartassa linja kulkee edelleen suoraan Paasikiventietä Teivoon asti. 

Linjalla 80 on sekä Lamminpäästä Lielahteen että Ylöjärveltä Lielahteen suuntautuvaa asiointia. Toiviottavasti reittikuvaus on nyt oikea, eikä vuoroja ohjata suoraan kantatietä 65.

----------


## nickr

> Mikähän nyt on linjan 80 tilanne? reittikuvauksessa lukee
> 
> 
> mutta tuolla Remixin kartassa linja kulkee edelleen suoraan Paasikiventietä Teivoon asti. 
> 
> Linjalla 80 on sekä Lamminpäästä Lielahteen että Ylöjärveltä Lielahteen suuntautuvaa asiointia. Toiviottavasti reittikuvaus on nyt oikea, eikä vuoroja ohjata suoraan kantatietä 65.


Jahas, vieläkin sieltä löytyi virhe. Ainakin luulisin/toivoisin, että tuo on virhe, koska ei ole kyllä missään tiedotettu että 80:n suunnitelma olisi muuttunut.

Linjastosuunnitelmassa Soppeenmäestä ja Lamminpäästä kuitenkin pääsisi Lielahteen linjalla 28. Itse Ylöjärvellä asuneena voin sanoa, että etenkin ruuhka-aikaan tuo Lielahden kiertäminen 80:llä kestää aivan tuhottoman kauan, eikä sieltä yleensä tule kuin muutamia matkustajia. Ja kun suunnitelmassa linja 85 ei enää jatka moottoritietä Tampereelle, niin 80:n muuttuminen nopeaksi yhteydeksi on mielestäni hyvin tarpeellinen.

----------


## killerpop

> Itse Ylöjärvellä asuneena voin sanoa, että etenkin ruuhka-aikaan tuo Lielahden kiertäminen 80:llä kestää aivan tuhottoman kauan


No arki-iltapäivänä tosiaan yks sumppu on tunnistettavissa. Enqvistinkadulta Paasikiventielle itään on aivan mahdoton risteys. Voi mennä jopa 5-6 valokiertoa, että pääsee yli. Tästä kärsii toki myös muut nykyiset linjat, esim 14, 21, 28 ja 36.

----------


## Eppu

> Mikähän nyt on linjan 80 tilanne? reittikuvauksessa lukee
> 
> 
> mutta tuolla Remixin kartassa linja kulkee edelleen suoraan Paasikiventietä Teivoon asti. 
> 
> Linjalla 80 on sekä Lamminpäästä Lielahteen että Ylöjärveltä Lielahteen suuntautuvaa asiointia. Toiviottavasti reittikuvaus on nyt oikea, eikä vuoroja ohjata suoraan kantatietä 65.


Eiköhän tuokin ole vain copy-paste -virhe. Kun ei sitä viitseliäisyyttä oiken nysselässä ole riittävästi tietojen oikeellisuuden huolehtimiseksi niin tällaista sitten pääsee sattumaan valitettavan usein. 

Puheenollen ensi kesästä, on kuullemma Simolankadulla luvassa usean viikon kestävä putkien uusimistyö jossa katua uudistetaan samalla. Näin ollen linja 26 (jonka reitti muilta osin muuttuu Linjasto21 mukaiseksi, ei aja lainkaan Ranta-Kaarilan kautta. Mitään ei voi tuoda tilalle ja tästä kärsii eritoten pispanlinnan palvelukeskuksessa työskentelevät ja asioivat. Tämä koskee minuakin kun koti löytyy siltä suunnalta, mutta onneksi pääsee pyörälläkin. Kuitenkin sikäli tulin pohtineeksi asiaa, että alueella asuvia helpottaisi esim. se, että pystytettäisiin väliaikainen kävelysilta Lehtisaarenkadun ja Vaakonkadun välille, moottoritien yli. Tämä lyhentäisi kävelymatkaa Epilän pysäkille parhaimmassa tapauksessa jopa puolisen kilometriä ja helpottaisi linjan 26 tilapäistä puuttumista. Toisaalta, olisi erittäin fiksua jos moottoritiellä olisi 1-2 pysäkkiparia, jolloin hiljaiseen aikaan ne voisivat palvella myös Ranta-Kaarilaa. Silloin voisi karsia osittain linjan 26 vuoroja kun muutakin tarjontaa olisi lähellä. Povaisin myös mahdollista linjan 26 jatkoa länteen ja Ylöjärvelle sikäli, että lähivuosina rakentuu uusi Hatolan asuinalue. Uusi katuyhteys rakentunee ehkäpä jo ensi vuonna Mastontien ja Ikurintien välille. Siinä tapauksessa että 26 jatkuisi sitä kautta Soppeenmäkeen, tulisi siitä 120 min kierrosajalla pyörivä linja ja tunnin vuorovälit ainakin sunnuntaisin olisivat todennäköisiä. Siinä tilanteessa nuo nokian bussien mahdolliset uudet pysäkkiparit motarilla olisivat hyvä lisäys.

----------


## Metsätähti

> No arki-iltapäivänä tosiaan yks sumppu on tunnistettavissa. Enqvistinkadulta Paasikiventielle itään on aivan mahdoton risteys. Voi mennä jopa 5-6 valokiertoa, että pääsee yli. Tästä kärsii toki myös muut nykyiset linjat, esim 14, 21, 28 ja 36.


Kyllä, miksi siellä ei oo bussille etuajo-oikeus liikkennevalon elektroniikkassa (se pieni valkoinen LED mitä vilkkuu kuin bussi on lähellä)? Tai jos on, se toimi juuri siellä tosi huonosti.

----------


## Jufo

Koko linjan 26 ajaminen Raholaan ensi kesänä on turhaa kun ainoa ero linjan 29 reittiin on käynti Tesomalla ja tuskinpa yhteys Tesoma-Ala-Rahola on kovin kysytty ja on kävelymatkan päässä. Linjan voisi ohjata kesän ajaksi väliaikaisesti muualle, miksei vaikka korvaten tynkä-20:n.

----------


## Precise

> Kyllä, miksi siellä ei oo bussille etuajo-oikeus liikkennevalon elektroniikkassa (se pieni valkoinen LED mitä vilkkuu kuin bussi on lähellä)? Tai jos on, se toimi juuri siellä tosi huonosti.


Näitä taitaa olla vain kaupungin katuverkolla. Oletan, että samasta syystä etuudet puuttuvat myös esim. Tampereen ja Hatanpään vt:n risteyksestä.

----------


## Eppu

Joitakin (mielestäni) parannuksia tulossa reitteihin:
https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...Kokous_2712021

Linjojen 15 ja 26 kiertoreitit keskustassa vaihdettu jokseenkin päikseen, eli 15 Satakunnankatua ja 26 ratinan kautta. Näin ollen ainoa etelästä Ratinan ja Hämeenpuiston kautta "oikaiseva" linja on linjastossa linja 13. Itse asiassa tämä kyseinen reitti palveleekin keskustaa huonoiten, koska pysäkit jäävät kauaksi mistään järkevästä. Odotettavissa on sillä linjalla puolityhjää ajoa Tampereen valtatien ja Hämeenpuiston kohdalla, kun asiakkaat vaihtanevat muihin mielekkäämpiin vaihtoehtoihin jo matkan varrella. Mielestäni tuolla jo kesäliikennettä koskevassa tekstissä ollut maininta Koivistonkylän ja Keskustorin välisestä yhteydestä olisi relevantti linjan 13 kohdalla, eikä pelkästään siksi vaan myös sen seikan takia, että linja palvelee Hatanpään sairaalaa josta olisi erittäin tervetullut ajatus säilyttää suora yhteys Keskustorille. Kolme kertaa tunnissa ajava, lyhyillä busseilla ajettava linja ei toisi kovin paljoa kuormitusta lisää Hämeenkadulle.

Sama homma olisi linjan 27 kanssa, josta on tulossa varsin kummallinen. Silläkin käsittääkseni kulkee myös asiakkaita jotka haluaisivat Sokokselle ym. Keskustorin tuntumaan, mutta jatkossa se ei onnistu. Tämä kerran tunnissa ajettava pakulinja ei myöskään toisi mitään tukkeumaa ydinkeskustaan, mikäli se sen kautta ajaisi. Itse säilyttäisin linjan reitin kuten se ennen oli Laukontorin kautta, siitä vaikka jopa rautatieaseman kautta Ratinaan, josta liikennesekoittajan kautta Järvensivuun. Varmasti toimisi niinkin.

Muutenkin hieman ontuu nämä Nysselän periaatteet. Hämeenkadun itäpää on jäämässä lähes yksinomaan ratikoille, koska sitä kautta ajaa vain bussilinjat 6 ja 90. Sen sijaan Hatanpään valtatien alkupäähän on tulossa melkoinen bussiralli, kun sitä kautta ajavat bussit 2,5,6,7,8,9,10,19,33,35,40,50,52. Tasoittaisi hieman, mikäli tuo 40 olisi esimerkiksi jätetty Yliopistonkadun kautta ajettavaksi.

----------


## nickr

Itse ihmettelen sitä, että vähin äänin on siirretty 80:n päättäri Keskustorilta Sorinaukiolle. Vielä pari viikkoa sitten se oli kartassakin Keskustori, nyt kartta on muutettu, mutta tällä https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-r...to2021.html#80 sivulla näkyy edelleen Keskustori. Eihän tuossa muutoksessa mitään huonoa ole, mutta siitä saadaan jälleen yksi linja Hatanpään valtatielle. 

Pahaa pelkään linjan 27 puolesta. En usko, että tuolla reitillä saadaan kovin paljoa matkustajia, ja sittenhän on Nyssellä taas hyvä syy lakkauttaa Pispalanharjun bussiyhteys. Ja vaikka Järvensivukin siinä samalla!

Pidän myös varsin outona sitä, että linjan 5X tunnus muutetaan 35:ksi perusteluna linjanumeroinnin selkeyttäminen. Samaan aikaan kuitenkin pääasiassa ympäryskunnissa kulkeville linjoille on saatu kaivettua kirjainlisiä vaikka mistä. Esim. linja 84 ja 85 Ylöjärvellä ajetaan tällä hetkellä yhdellä numerolla kaikki reittivariaatiot, suunnitelmassa kuitenkin 84:n reiteille on tulossa kirjaimet ABC ja 85:lle ABCD. Ennätyksen vie kuitenkin 90, jolla on E:hen asti reittivariaatioita. Ihan kuin pitäisi pelkästään linjanumeron perusteella saada selville koko reitti. Esim. 84:lla saa kyllä tällä hetkellä ihan hyvin selvää, lukeeko autossa Takamaa, Lakiala vai Viljakkala. Mitä virkaa tekstillä on, jos päättärin/reitin saa selville linjanumeron kirjaintunnuksesta? Tällainen ei mielestäni ole todellakaan mitään linjanumeroiden "selkeyttämistä".

----------


## Razer

> Joitakin parannuksia tulossa reitteihin:
> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...Kokous_2712021


Palvelutasoluokkia lienee copy-pastettu ajattelemattomasti. Siellä on lukuisia esimerkkejä ainakin palvelutasoluokasta 4, jossa joillain linjoilla kulkee keskipäivällä bussit 15 minuutin välein, mutta toisilla vain 30 tai jopa 60 minuutin välein.

Sunnuntaisin oudoksun ratkaisua liikennöidä useissa kohteissa vain puolella siitä vuorotarjonnasta mitä lauantaisin. Hervannan ratikka saattaa jopa ylikuormittua säännöllisesti pyhäpäivinä (toki sitä todennäköisesti tulee tapahtumaan arkisin ruuhka-aikaankin).

Höytämö on muuten hauskana yksityiskohtana kirjoitettu johdonmukaisesti yhdeksään eri kertaan "Hyötämö"  :Very Happy: 

Muuten täytyy antaa kyllä pisteet valmisteleville viranomaisille. Ensimmäistä kertaa esityslistalle on saatu tuotua näin yksityiskohtainen ja kattava tietopaketti liikennöitävistä kokonaisuuksista. Toivottavasti tästä tulisi jatkossa uusi vähimmäisstandardi.

----------


## Razer

Koin tarvetta laskea tulevan linjaston vuoromäärät keskustan eri kaduilla ruuhka-aikaan.

Odotettavissa olikin Pirkankadun ja Itsenäisyydenkadun tapaisten valtasuonten autioitumista, mutta Hämeenkadun itäpäässä muutos on vielä paljon niitäkin dramaattisempi!

Keskustan kehällä kulkee vielä muutoksistakin huolimatta vähemmän liikennettä kuin Hämeenkadun itäpäässä, mutta enemmän Rautatienkadulla ja Hämeenpuistossa kuin Satakunnankadulla tai Tampereen valtatiellä.

Kaikista eniten liikennettä tulee kulkemaan Hatanpään valtatiellä Koskikeskuksen kohdalla.

Hämeenkatu, itäpuoli
Yhteensä: 24 krt/tunti/suunta
Linjat 1, 3, 6, 90

Hämeenkatu, länsipuoli
Yhteensä: 54 krt/tunti/suunta
Linjat 2, 3, 7, 8, 9, 10, 19, 52, 70, 80, 90

Hämeensilta
Yhteensä: 64 krt/tunti/suunta
Linjat 2, 3, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10, 19, 33, 35, 40, 50, 52, 80, 90

Hatanpään valtatie, Koskikeskuksen kohdalla
Yhteensä: 68 krt/tunti/suunta
Linjat 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 19, 33, 35, 40, 50, 52, 80

Pirkankatu, pääkirjaston kohdalla
Yhteensä: 38 krt/tunti/suunta
Linjat 2, 3, 7, 8, 10, 52, 70

Itsenäisyydenkatu
Yhteensä: 30 krt/tunti/suunta
Linja 1, 3, 6, 28, 29, 90 

Kalevantie, yliopiston suuntaan
Yhteensä: 21 krt/tunti/suunta
Linjat 2, 7, 9, 19, 27

Rautatienkatu, eteläpääty
Yhteensä: 20 krt/tunti/suunta
Linjat 11, 12, 14, 15, 26, 28, 30, 31

Tampereen valtatie, Hämeenpuiston pääty
Yhteensä: 8 krt/tunti/suunta
Linjat 13, 26, 27, 28

Hämeenpuisto, Särkänniemen suuntaan
Yhteensä: 17 krt/tunti/suunta
Linjat 9, 13, 19, 80

Satakunnankatu, Finlaysonin kohdalla
Yhteensä: 12 krt/tunti/suunta
Linjat 12, 14, 15, 29

----------


## laurira

> Koin tarvetta laskea tulevan linjaston vuoromäärät keskustan eri kaduilla ruuhka-aikaan.
> 
> Odotettavissa olikin Pirkankadun ja Itsenäisyydenkadun tapaisten valtasuonten autioitumista, mutta Hämeenkadun itäpäässä muutos on vielä paljon niitäkin dramaattisempi!
> 
> Keskustan kehällä kulkee vielä muutoksistakin huolimatta vähemmän liikennettä kuin Hämeenkadun itäpäässä, mutta enemmän Rautatienkadulla ja Hämeenpuistossa kuin Satakunnankadulla tai Tampereen valtatiellä.
> 
> Kaikista eniten liikennettä tulee kulkemaan Hatanpään valtatiellä Koskikeskuksen kohdalla.
> 
> Hämeenkatu, itäpuoli
> ...


TAKLI suunnitelma on siis toiminut hyvin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Razerin esittämä tilasto on mielenkiintoinen. Se on historiallinen  etenkin siksi, että osa (joukko)liikennevälineistä on nyt raitiovaunuja.  Raitiovaunujen osuus on hallitseva varsinkin Hämeenkadun itäosassa.  Itsenäisyydenkadulla raitiovaunujen prosentuaalinen osuus on vähän  edellistä alempi, kun siellä on mukana myös bussit 28 ja 29.

Yksi asia, joka sai minulta huomiota, oli se, että Pirkankadun  joukkoliikenne on niinkin paljon Hämeenkadun länsiosaa vähäisempää, kuin  tilasto näyttää. Osa Hämeenkadun länsiosan busseista (9, 19 ja 80 versioineen) meneekin  Hämeenpuistoa pohjoiseen. Mutta oliko Razerin listasta jäänyt  Pirkankadun tietojen osalta bussi 90 pois? Se tosin on hyvin harvaan  kulkeva linja, mutta periaatteessa senkin tulisi näkyä, kun kerran se  menee tuossa tilanteessa Pirkankadun kautta Pyynikintorille.

----------


## Razer

> Yksi asia, joka sai minulta huomiota, oli se, että Pirkankadun  joukkoliikenne on niinkin paljon Hämeenkadun länsiosaa vähäisempää. Osa Hämeenkadun länsiosan busseista meneekin Hämeenpuistoa pohjoiseen. Mutta oliko listasta jäänyt Pirkankadun osalta bussi 90 pois?


Pieniä virheitä voi olla. Tuota en sitten vain huomannut. Vuoromääriä jouduin jonkin verran arvioimaan, koska kaikilta osin lähdemateriaali ei ollut mielestäni aivan yksiselitteinen esim. vuorovälit muodossa "10-30" tai "30-60" minuuttia tms. Linjalle 90 muistaakseni oletin 2 krt/tunti/suunta, vaikka variantteja oli lukuisia ja kaikissa niissä luki reitti keskustaan asti.




> TAKLI suunnitelma on siis toiminut hyvin.


Tätä kommenttia ymmärrän huonosti? TAKLI-suunnitelma on keväältä 2013 ja sisältää tässä vaiheessa jo suurilta osin vanhentunutta tietoa. Joukkoliikennereitteihin esitettiin nähdäkseni vain yhtä muutosta ja sekin toteutettiin jo 2014, kun bussilinja 1 reititettiin kulkemaan Suomen pankin aukion kautta idän ja etelän välillä. Suunnitelmassa on esitetty busseille etuuksia mm. Hämeenkadun itäpäähän, ja keskustan kehän bussireiteille puolestaan etuudet on todettu tarpeettomiksi - oletettavasti koska niitä on niin vähän. Rautatienkadun eteläpäätyyn ei nähty edes tarpeelliseksi esittää bussiliikennettä. Ratikan piti kulkea Sepänkadun sijasta Hämeenpuiston kautta ja ratikan ensimmäisen vaiheen piti aloittaa liikennöinti jo 2019. Paljon on siis muuttunut tuon jälkeen, ja jos jotakin, niin näkisin näiden bussiliikenteen muutosten vain vaikeuttavan keskustan kehän sujuvaksi saamista, koska kasvava bussiliikenne lisää liikennemääriä entisestään sen oman osuutensa.

----------


## laurira

> Tätä kommenttia ymmärrän huonosti? TAKLI-suunnitelma on keväältä 2013 ja sisältää tässä vaiheessa jo suurilta osin vanhentunutta tietoa. Joukkoliikennereitteihin esitettiin nähdäkseni vain yhtä muutosta ja sekin toteutettiin jo 2014, kun bussilinja 1 reititettiin kulkemaan Suomen pankin aukion kautta idän ja etelän välillä. Suunnitelmassa on esitetty busseille etuuksia mm. Hämeenkadun itäpäähän, ja keskustan kehän bussireiteille puolestaan etuudet on todettu tarpeettomiksi - oletettavasti koska niitä on niin vähän. Rautatienkadun eteläpäätyyn ei nähty edes tarpeelliseksi esittää bussiliikennettä. Ratikan piti kulkea Sepänkadun sijasta Hämeenpuiston kautta ja ratikan ensimmäisen vaiheen piti aloittaa liikennöinti jo 2019. Paljon on siis muuttunut tuon jälkeen, ja jos jotakin, niin näkisin näiden bussiliikenteen muutosten vain vaikeuttavan keskustan kehän sujuvaksi saamista, koska kasvava bussiliikenne lisää liikennemääriä entisestään sen oman osuutensa.


Takli raportti vuodelta 2013 https://www.tampere.fi/liitteet/t/6G...rtti290413.pdf  kertoi aika hyvin tulevaisuuden, ratikkalinjat sekä ratikan laajentumisen seutukuntiin. 

Lisäksi koko pysäköintiparkiston, jonka eka osa Hämppi on käytössä ja Kunkunparkki suunnittelussa

"Toteutuksen 3. vaihe 2030 
Tampereella toteutettu laaja kaupunkiraitiotieverkko
Suunnitelmassa raitiotieverkko on laajentunut ja se on
esitetty myös Hatanpään valtatielle. Tässä toteutusvaiheessa bussiliikenteen määrä keskustassa on vähäinen
nykyiseen verrattuna.".

----------


## nickr

Linjastosuunnitelmaan esitetään vielä muutosta Siivikkalan liikennöinnin osalta. Kaikkia linjan 82 vuoroja esitetään jatkettavaksi Tuulensuuhun Lielahden päätepysäkin sijaan. Perusteluna sanotaan, että Lielahden pysäkkien rakenne ei ole sopiva vaihtoyhteyksien järjestämiseen, ja Lielahti-Siivikkala -välin aikatauluja ei ole budjetoidulla kalustomäärällä mahdollista muodostaa niin, että vaihtoyhteydet Lielahdessa olisivat asiakkaille riittävän selkeät ja luotettavat.

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...kaudel(184817)

----------


## Eppu

> Linjastosuunnitelmaan esitetään vielä muutosta Siivikkalan liikennöinnin osalta. Kaikkia linjan 82 vuoroja esitetään jatkettavaksi Tuulensuuhun Lielahden päätepysäkin sijaan. Perusteluna sanotaan, että Lielahden pysäkkien rakenne ei ole sopiva vaihtoyhteyksien järjestämiseen, ja Lielahti-Siivikkala -välin aikatauluja ei ole budjetoidulla kalustomäärällä mahdollista muodostaa niin, että vaihtoyhteydet Lielahdessa olisivat asiakkaille riittävän selkeät ja luotettavat.
> 
> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...kaudel(184817)


Tämäpä on kerrassaan positiivinen yllätys! Sinänsä Tuulensuu on ihan hyvä päätepysäkki, mutta en ymmärrä miksi Pyynikintoria pidetään yhä samanlaisena perunapeltona mitä se on ollut jo vuosikausia. Olisi jo aika tehdä sille kunnollinen suunnitelma ja muuttaa se ajanmukaiseksi bussiliikenteen terminaaliksi, jossa voisi olla useamman linjan päätepysäkki. Kuljettajillekin kyseinen terminaali on hyvä, koska palveluja on ihan vieressä.

Ja nämä keskustan katujärjestelyt ovat aika nolo suoritus kyllä suunnittelijoilta, etenkin tuon Tuulensuun osalta. Kun Hämeenpuistosta ei pääse lainkaan kääntymään vasemmalle Pirkankadulle, aiheuttaa tätä monen linjan pakollisen reitittämisen Satakunnankadun kautta. Jos olisi oltu oikein radikaaleja, olisi voitu rakentaa Rillingin kohdalle kunnollinen bussipysäkki, jossa olisi muutaman linjan päätepysäkki sekä myös ajantasauspysäkki Hämeenpuistoa kulkeville linjoille, ja josta toki oltaisiin voitu mahdollistaa kääntyminen vasemmalle Pirkankadulle. Harmittaa tämä vallalla olevan viherkommunismin viha kaikkea kumipyöräliikennettä kohtaan, paitsi pyöräilyä tietysti...

----------


## killerpop

> Kaikkia linjan 82 vuoroja esitetään jatkettavaksi Tuulensuuhun Lielahden päätepysäkin sijaan. Perusteluna sanotaan, että Lielahden pysäkkien rakenne ei ole sopiva vaihtoyhteyksien järjestämiseen, ja Lielahti-Siivikkala -välin aikatauluja ei ole budjetoidulla kalustomäärällä mahdollista muodostaa niin, että vaihtoyhteydet Lielahdessa olisivat asiakkaille riittävän selkeät ja luotettavat.


No kas, että se vasta nyt huomattiin. Käytännössä vaihdot olisivat onnistuneet sujuvasti oikeastaan vain linjasta 9 niiden yhteisillä pysäkeillä ja todennäköisesti vaihtoajat olisivat olleet sitten 1429 min suunnassa Siivikkalaan, sen verran on nähty tuota linjan 3 ketjuuntumistakin, etenkin viikonloppuisin. No parempi nyt tuo esitys, kuin aiempi.

----------


## laurira

> Linjastosuunnitelmaan esitetään vielä muutosta Siivikkalan liikennöinnin osalta. Kaikkia linjan 82 vuoroja esitetään jatkettavaksi Tuulensuuhun Lielahden päätepysäkin sijaan. Perusteluna sanotaan, että Lielahden pysäkkien rakenne ei ole sopiva vaihtoyhteyksien järjestämiseen, ja Lielahti-Siivikkala -välin aikatauluja ei ole budjetoidulla kalustomäärällä mahdollista muodostaa niin, että vaihtoyhteydet Lielahdessa olisivat asiakkaille riittävän selkeät ja luotettavat.
> 
> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...kaudel(184817)


Oikeampi nimi päätepysäkille on Hämeenpuisto

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Oikeampi nimi päätepysäkille on Hämeenpuisto


Ulkopaikkakuntalaisena en lähde sanelemaan, mikä on oikeampi pysäkin nimi, mutta otan esille pari näkökohtaa. Ainakin remixin palvelussa mainittuun kohtaan päättyvien linjojen (esim. 72 ja 82X) linjannimissä näkyvä paikannimi on tosiaankin tuo Hämeenpuisto. Linjannimissä näkyvä paikannimi ei ole aina sama kuin pysäkkikilvessä ja tietyissä muissa palveluissa näkyvä itse pysäkin nimi. Remixin kartalla linjan 82X Tampereen pään tulopysäkin nimi näkyy muodossa Aleksanterin koulu. Lähtöpysäkki Ylöjärven suuntaan kadun toisella puolella on saman palvelun mukaan Hämeenpuisto 31. Niitä lähin ratikkapysäkki on nimeltään Tuulensuu. Ratikka on varmasti monelle tärkeä linkki yhteyksille, joilla on päättäri noilla kulmilla. Tuulensuun nimi on siinä mielessä luonteva valinta joihinkin tiedotteisiin, joilla halutaan tarkentaa, mihin kohtaa Hämeenpuistoa tarkisteltava linja ulottuu. Tuulensuu on tietenkin todella tuttu pysäkki (ja maantieteellinen piste) paikkakunnan bussiliikennettä pitkään käyttäneille. Lopullinen linjannimi tarkentunee vielä joskus. Remixin juttuihin en katso aiheelliseksi suhtautua tarpeettoman suurella vakavuudella, sehän on vain "työkalu"...

----------


## laurira

> Ulkopaikkakuntalaisena en lähde sanelemaan, mikä on oikeampi pysäkin nimi, mutta otan esille pari näkökohtaa. Ainakin remixin palvelussa mainittuun kohtaan päättyvien linjojen (esim. 72 ja 82X) linjannimissä näkyvä paikannimi on tosiaankin tuo Hämeenpuisto. Linjannimissä näkyvä paikannimi ei ole aina sama kuin pysäkkikilvessä ja tietyissä muissa palveluissa näkyvä itse pysäkin nimi. Remixin kartalla linjan 82X Tampereen pään tulopysäkin nimi näkyy muodossa Aleksanterin koulu. Lähtöpysäkki Ylöjärven suuntaan kadun toisella puolella on saman palvelun mukaan Hämeenpuisto 31. Niitä lähin ratikkapysäkki on nimeltään Tuulensuu. Ratikka on varmasti monelle tärkeä linkki yhteyksille, joilla on päättäri noilla kulmilla. Tuulensuun nimi on siinä mielessä luonteva valinta joihinkin tiedotteisiin, joilla halutaan tarkentaa, mihin kohtaa Hämeenpuistoa tarkisteltava linja ulottuu. Tuulensuu on tietenkin todella tuttu pysäkki (ja maantieteellinen piste) paikkakunnan bussiliikennettä pitkään käyttäneille. Lopullinen linjannimi tarkentunee vielä joskus. Remixin juttuihin en katso aiheelliseksi suhtautua tarpeettoman suurella vakavuudella, sehän on vain "työkalu"...


Tuulensuun talo on tietysti nimenpohjana, mutta Tuulensuusta on tulossa samanlainen vaihtopiste kuin Sorin Aukiosta.

----------


## killerpop

> Oikeampi nimi päätepysäkille on Hämeenpuisto


No ei todellakaan olisi. Tuulensuu on kuitenkin rajattavissa kahden korttelin alueelle, toisin kuin Hämeenpuisto, joka on noin 1,28km pitkä alue. Yhtä informatiivinen, kuin Nyssen edeltäjän linjakilvitys seutulinjoilla Tampere, joka tarkoitti Keskustoria, Koskipuistoa tai vaikka linja-autoasemaa.

----------


## laurira

bussit palaavat hatanpään valtatielle 

https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...9032021_5.html

----------


## laurira

Kesän 2021 muutokset, 30 bussia poistuu Tampereella ratikan tulon myötä.

----------


## Razer

> Kesän 2021 muutokset, 30 bussia poistuu Tampereella ratikan tulon myötä.


Onpahan ainakin reserviä, mistä ottaa sitten, jos ratikan kapasiteetti ei riitäkään.

----------


## Eppu

> Onpahan ainakin reserviä, mistä ottaa sitten, jos ratikan kapasiteetti ei riitäkään.


Vaan mahtaakohan ollakaan? Tänä kesänä autoja poistuu varmastikin ennätysmäärä. Kaikki 2006 käyttöönotetut ja sitä vanhemmat autot poistuvat kokonaan ja niitä on aika paljon. Myös hieman uudempiakin varmuudella poistuu ainakin Länsilinjoilta. TKL:ltä poistuu melkein kaikki 8500-Volvot (51,52 ja 70 vois veikata että jäävät kun niihin on tehty myös remppaa). Lopputulos on joka tapauksessa se että busseja on vähemmän reservissä kuin nyt silloin kun syysliikenne alkaa. Tämä on sikälikin huolestuttavaa, että jos ja kun ratikkalinjalla sattuu häiriöitä, on luvassa kaaosta kun korvaavaa liikennettä ei pahemmin saada aikaiseksi.

----------


## killerpop

> Kesän 2021 muutokset, 30 bussia poistuu Tampereella ratikan tulon myötä.


Kerro toki, mitkä kaikki yksilöt

----------


## pehkonen

> Vaan mahtaakohan ollakaan? Tänä kesänä autoja poistuu varmastikin ennätysmäärä. Kaikki 2006 käyttöönotetut ja sitä vanhemmat autot poistuvat kokonaan ja niitä on aika paljon. Myös hieman uudempiakin varmuudella poistuu ainakin Länsilinjoilta. TKL:ltä poistuu melkein kaikki 8500-Volvot (51,52 ja 70 vois veikata että jäävät kun niihin on tehty myös remppaa). Lopputulos on joka tapauksessa se että busseja on vähemmän reservissä kuin nyt silloin kun syysliikenne alkaa. Tämä on sikälikin huolestuttavaa, että jos ja kun ratikkalinjalla sattuu häiriöitä, on luvassa kaaosta kun korvaavaa liikennettä ei pahemmin saada aikaiseksi.


Miten onko tuota ratikkaa korvaavaa liikennettä edes kilpailutettu?  Onko perusliikennöintisopimuksessa voi jotenkin jo olla valmiiksi määriteltynä häiriötilanteissa tarvittavan korvaavan liikenteen järjestely (liikennöivä yhtiö, korvaus, yms.). Tietysti kaksisuuntaisilla vaunuilla pystytään operoimaan häiriökohdan molemmilla puolilla, jos vain kaikki vaunut eivät ole samalla puolella motissa.

----------


## laurira

> Kerro toki, mitkä kaikki yksilöt



Muistaakseni kaikki ovat TKL:n busseja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:34 ----------




> Miten onko tuota ratikkaa korvaavaa liikennettä edes kilpailutettu?  Onko perusliikennöintisopimuksessa voi jotenkin jo olla valmiiksi määriteltynä häiriötilanteissa tarvittavan korvaavan liikenteen järjestely (liikennöivä yhtiö, korvaus, yms.). Tietysti kaksisuuntaisilla vaunuilla pystytään operoimaan häiriökohdan molemmilla puolilla, jos vain kaikki vaunut eivät ole samalla puolella motissa.


Mitään ratikkaa korvaavaa liikennettä ei ole olemassa eikä siis ole kilpailtettu. 

Raitiotie pystyy liikennöimään yksittäisen häiriökohdan kummallakin puolella normaalisti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:35 ----------



Muutokset jatkuvat

----------


## Ivecomies

> Muistaakseni kaikki ovat TKL:n busseja.


Entäs Paunu joka menettää liikennettä muutenkin? meneeköhän heiltä kaikki Scalat jne.?

----------


## Eppu

> Entäs Paunu joka menettää liikennettä muutenkin? meneeköhän heiltä kaikki Scalat jne.?


Paunulta taitaa lähteä ainakin yli-ikäiseksi menevät #160, 169,94-96. #171, 172 ovat kysymysmerkillä kaiketi että jäävätkö vielä. Niilläkin toisaalta tulee ikäraja vastaan ens vuonna. Nuo 94-96 ovat viimeiset Scania L94UB:t, joten sen mallin bussit poistuvat nysse-liikenteestä, kun varmasti ainoa ikaruskin on vain tilapäinen juttu länskällä.

----------


## Makke93

Kuinka monella bussilla Valkeakosken liikennettä ajetaan? Nimittäin jos bussitarve laskee 30:llä vaikka Valkeakoski tulee mukaan, niin eikö todellinen väheneminen ratikan vaikutuksesta ole sitten suurempi.

Karkeasti suoraan pinta-alasta laskien 15 Tampereen vaunua vastaa 39:ää telibussia, mihin verrattuna 30:n väheneminen on kuitenkin aika paljon pienempi.

----------


## Melamies

> Mitään ratikkaa korvaavaa liikennettä ei ole olemassa eikä siis ole kilpailtettu. 
> 
> Raitiotie pystyy liikennöimään yksittäisen häiriökohdan kummallakin puolella normaalisti.


No ei tällaista odottamattomiin häiriöihin varautumista ole Helsingissäkään.

----------


## Multsun poika

Ei ratikoille olekaan, eikä sitä tarvita. Helsingissä ei juuri ole ratikan varressa paikkoja, johon ei olisi laaja  ja tiheä bussiliikenne. Esimerkiksi nelosen reitillä Paciuksenkadulla kulkee yli 60 bussivuoroa tunnissa, kaikki ratikkamatkustajat mahtuvat näihin häiriön sattuessa vaivatta.
Mielestäni Tampereen ratikka vertautuu enemmän Helsingin metroon, esimerkiksi Itä-Helsingistä ei ole metron kanssa rinnakkaisia bussilinjoja keskustaan. Muistelen, että häiriön sattuessa oli toimintamalli niin, että otetaan idän liityntälinjoilta joka toinen auto ja laitetaan nämä ajamaan linjaa Hakaniemi-Herttoniemi-Itäkeskus.

----------


## Razer

> Karkeasti suoraan pinta-alasta laskien 15 Tampereen vaunua vastaa 39:ää telibussia, mihin verrattuna 30:n väheneminen on kuitenkin aika paljon pienempi.


Kiitos tästä tiedosta. Tuosta nimittäin tulee suhdeluvuksi 38%, mikä on täsmälleen sama kuin Hervannan valtaväylällä, josta nykyiset 21 bussivuoroa tunnissa (linjat 3, 4, 5, 20) korvataan kokonaan ratikkavuoroilla, joita jää se 8 tunnissa. Jos myös linja 24 laskettaisiin mukaan, niin ratikkavuoroja jäisi tarkalleen 33% siitä, mitä nykyisin busseja kulkee.

Olin silti ehkä enemmänkin huolissani Sammonkadusta, jonne ei jää yhtäkään bussilinjaa. Mutta kieltämättä Tamkille ja Taysille nykyisillä bussireiteillä 5 ja 20 kulkevat matkustajat voivat jatkossa vaihtaa Hakametsässä liityntäbussireittiin 16. Jos vaihtavia matkustajia olisi suunnilleen yhtä paljon kuin uusia nousevia matkustajia Kalevasta keskustaa kohti, niin ratikkahan voisi kulkea parhaimmillaan likimain yhtä täynnä sekä Turtolasta Hakametsään että Hakametsästä keskustaan.

Mutta jos käykin niin, että ratikka vain yksinkertaisesti on niin paljon suositumpi kulkuväline kuin dösä, ja matkustajien enemmistö yhä haluaa kulkea Hämeenkadun itäpäähän, rautatieasemalle ja Itsenäisyydenkadulle ennemmin kuin bussireiteillä Sorin aukiolle ja yliopistolle, niin ratikan kapasiteetti voi oikeasti tulla nopeasti vastaan suunnitellulla 7,5 minuutin vuorovälillä. 

Se, että kokonaisuus vähenee "vain" 30 bussilla, johtunee yksinkertaisesti siitä, että muutosten yhteydessä uutta liikennöintisuoritetta on sijoitettu paljon myös ratikan suoran vaikutusalueen ulkopuolelle. Kasvavien uusien kerrostaloalueiden reiteille tulee lisää vuorotarjontaa mm. Pyynikin trikoolla, Ranta-Tampellassa ja Vuoreksessa.




> Mielestäni Tampereen ratikka vertautuu enemmän Helsingin metroon, esimerkiksi Itä-Helsingistä ei ole metron kanssa rinnakkaisia bussilinjoja keskustaan. Muistelen, että häiriön sattuessa oli toimintamalli niin, että otetaan idän liityntälinjoilta joka toinen auto ja laitetaan nämä ajamaan linjaa Hakaniemi-Herttoniemi-Itäkeskus.


Asia on kieltämättä juuri näin. Riippuu tietysti mahdollisen häiriökohdan sijainnista, että mitä kaikkia vaikutuksia voi aiheutua, mutta hyvin nopeasti ainakin bussireitti 6 olisi koetuksella Taysin ja keskustan välillä, jos ratikkalinjan 1 liikennöinti keskeytyisi oikeastaan miltään osalta reittiä. Sekin olisi jännittävää, jos ratikka ei pääsisikään liikennöimään vaikkapa Sammonkadulla jonkin liittymän yli tai esimerkiksi Turtolan ja Hakametsän väliä (mikä lienee itse asiassa yksi todennäköisimmistä skenaarioista!). Onneksi ratikan reitille on infran puolesta Tampereella paljon helpompaa ja sujuvampaa järjestää korvaavaa bussiliikennettä kuin vastaavasti Helsingin metrolle.

Sekin pitää huomioida, että ratikan varikko on Hervannassa. Eli jos häiriötilanne osuu varsinkin Kalevan ja Hervannan väliin ennen kuin aamuliikenne on ehtinyt kunnolla alkaa, niin välttämättä riittävää määrää vaunuja ei saada ajoon keskustan ja Taysin haaran vaatimille osuuksille.

Liityntälinja 18 tarjottiin ratikan operaattorin liikennöitäväksi varmaankin juuri tästä syystä, että tarvittaessa ainakin sen vuoroja voidaan ohjata liikennöimään Taysin vaihtoterminaalista eteenpäin keskustan suuntaan. Reitin kierrosaika lienee nyt 45 minuuttia, jolloin liikenteessä tarvitaan 6 kalustoyksikköä. Keskustaan asti venytettyä bussireittiä pystyy ilman pitkiä kääntöaikoja liikennöimään noin 60 minuutin kierrosajalla, jolloin vuoroväli olisi 10 minuuttia ja silloin yhdessä runkolinjan 6 kanssa busseja kulkisi Taysin ja keskustan välillä 5 minuutin välein (ja tiheämminkin kun huomioidaan vielä linjat 28, 29 ja 90).

Jännittävä loppuvuosi tulossa, kun näissä riittää seurattavaa.

----------


## Bussimies

Alustava versio syksyn aikatauluista on julkistettu reittioppaassa: https://linjasto2021.digitransit.fi/?time=1628499600

Sinne voi syöttää haluamansa linjan ja tarkastella aikatauluja. En ehtinyt tarkastella tarkemmin, mutta uteliaisuuttani katsoin ratikkalinjojen aikataulut. Niistä mielenkiintoisena huomiona mainittakoon, että vaunukiertosyistä iltaisin osa linjan 1 lopettavista vuoroista Kaupin kampukselta ajetaan Pyynikintorille, josta vaunut jatkavat linjalle 3 Hervantaan. Varhaisaamuisin puolestaan osa linjan 3 Hervantajärveltä lähtevistä vuoroista ajetaan linjatunnuksella 3S Sorin aukiolle, josta ne siirtyvät linjalle 1.

Muutoksia on vielä luvassa kevään ja kesän aikana palautekierroksen perusteella.

----------


## Eppu

> Alustava versio syksyn aikatauluista on julkistettu reittioppaassa: https://linjasto2021.digitransit.fi/?time=1628499600
> 
> Muutoksia on vielä luvassa kevään ja kesän aikana palautekierroksen perusteella.


Palautetta lienee syytäkin antaa. Muutamia asioita tuli tuolta pikaisesti tutkittua, ja ainakin Lamminpää ja Vuorentausta on aikataulullisesti jätetty varsin pitkälti heitteille. Arkisin vuoroväli on 30 min vain ruuhka-aikaan. Päivällä ja illalla se on 60 min. Ihanko tosissaan meinaavat että moinen onnistuu? Tokihan sillä suunnalla on huomattava määrä henkilöauton käyttäjiä, mutta syksystä eteenpäin sitten varmaan sitäkin enemmän. 

Myös linja 26 lopettaa varsin aikaisin. Viimeinen vuoro petsamosta klo 21.10, mihin en monesti töiden loppumisen jälkeen ehdi oikein mitenkään. Jos tuo toteutuu niin ei ehkä minua haittaa kuitenkaan koska olen itsekin autoa hankkimassa lähiviikkoina. Tästä syystä en taida nyssen palveluja enää kesällä ja syksyllä käyttää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lamminpään länsiosaa näyttäisi palvelevan kuitenkin linja 14 puolen tunnin vuorovälein, ruuhkissa 20 min tiheydellä. Lamminpään eteläisiä kohtia palvellaan elokuusta alkaen uudella linjalla 13 (korvaten nykyistä 21:tä). Vuorentaustantie Lamminpäässä ja itse Vuorentausta näyttävät tosiaan melko hiljaisilta. Nykyinen 81 menee tiheämmin kuin tuleva 28.

----------


## Jufo

Lamminpään itäosassa Ylöjärventien molemmin puolin on kait enemmänkin asutusta (mm. kerrostaloja) kuin länsipuolella, jota 14 palvelee. Tunnin vuoroväli keskipäivällä, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin kuulostaa aika vähältä kun tällä hetkellä vuoroväli on 15 min arkisin koko päivän ja 30 min viikonloppuisin (80+81). Asiaa auttaisi, jos 14:aa voitaisiin jatkaa ylä-grillin tienoille Ylöjärventien ja Vuorentaustantien risteykseen, jos sinne saisi jonkinlaisen kääntöpaikan. Myös 1,8 km pituinen pätkä asuttua Epilänkatua jää kokonaan ilman palvelua.

Tuosta reittioppaasta puuttuu vielä Valkeakosken linjat 60,63 ja lähijunatkin erityisesti Tesoman seisakkeella olisi hyvä saada siihen. Ainakin linjat 7, 8, 14 ja 26 tulisi sovittaa lähijunan Tesoman lähtöaikoihin hiljaisempina aikoina (vuoroväli 20+ min), jotta mahdollistetaan sujuva vaihto lähijuniin Tesomalla.

//Lisätty tekstiä

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuo on totta, että tarjonta vähenee muuallakin kuin vain Vuorentaustassa ja Vuorentaustantiellä. Lamminpäässä nykyisten linjojen 80 ja 81 yhdessä palvelemalla alueella tarjonta putoaa todella jyrkästi. Sillä suunnalla näyttäisi olevan aika laillakin asutusta, joten noin voimakas palvelun pudottaminen kyllä ihmetyttää.

----------


## Jufo

Yksi helppo korjaus olisi laittaa jokin linjan 80 kirjaimista A/B/C ajamaan Lamminpään kautta. Matka-aika Ylöjärvelle ei varmaan pitene paljoa verrattuna Teivon liittymään.

----------


## JT

> Yksi helppo korjaus olisi laittaa jokin linjan 80 kirjaimista A/B/C ajamaan Lamminpään kautta. Matka-aika Ylöjärvelle ei varmaan pitene paljoa verrattuna Teivon liittymään.


No näin varmasti tai vaikka koko A/B/C helahoito.

Mutta on tuo Ylöjärvikin uudelleenjärjestelty aika tavalla. Sunnuntaisin tarjotaan ihan kökköä 1,5 tunnin vuoroväliä Metsäkylä/Haavisto/Asuntila haaroille. Ilmeisesti sieltä on pudotettu yksi bussi pois, mutta kyllä tuon voisi mieluummin ajatella hoituvan vaikka niin, että Haavisto-Asuntila säilyttäisi 60min palvelun ja sitten neljäs bussi olisi vaikkapa yhteinen vuorotellen Metsäkylään ja 85 Mutala-Kuruun syöttönä Soppeenmäestä.

----------


## killerpop

> No näin varmasti tai vaikka koko A/B/C helahoito.


Ja nyt kun linjan 80 käyttäjät ovat oppineet kulkemaan Ylöjärveltä/Lamminpäästä Lielahteen Turvesuonkadun ja Enqvistinkadun varteen ja takaisin, niin voi olla paineita palauttaa linja ennalleen pidemmältäkin matkalta.

Jufo pohti tuossa aiemmin tuota  Lamminpään Ylä-Grillin tienoota. Onhan ennenkin ajettu Hätiläntien ja Lamminkankaantien kautta, joten periaatteessa kääntöpaikka voisi koostua korttelista. Tuskin kuitenkaan nostaa asumisviihtyvyyttä kummankaan tien varrella, ellei ole todellinen bussifani.

Lamminpään itäosasta ja niiltä muutamalta kerrostalolta voi olla jopa lyhyempi matka Paasikiventien varteen Vihattulan pysäkeille, jotka lie nimellä Ylöjärven raja. Aiemmin sinne vaan ei ole tarvinnut kulkea, kun sieltä juuri mitään ei ole kulkenutkaan.

----------


## Jufo

> Ja nyt kun linjan 80 käyttäjät ovat oppineet kulkemaan Ylöjärveltä/Lamminpäästä Lielahteen Turvesuonkadun ja Enqvistinkadun varteen ja takaisin, niin voi olla paineita palauttaa linja ennalleen pidemmältäkin matkalta.


Toisaalta 28 tarjoaa tuon saman yhteyden Lielahden ja Lamminpään & Ylöjärven keskuksen välillä niin ehkä se riittää? 80:aa ei kannata hidastaa liikaa, koska se myös paikkaa poistuvaa nopeinta yhteyttä 85:lla Ylöjärven ja Tampereen välillä.




> Lamminpään itäosasta ja niiltä muutamalta kerrostalolta voi olla jopa lyhyempi matka Paasikiventien varteen Vihattulan pysäkeille, jotka lie nimellä Ylöjärven raja. Aiemmin sinne vaan ei ole tarvinnut kulkea, kun sieltä juuri mitään ei ole kulkenutkaan.


Totta, tätäpä en tullut ajatelleeksikaan.

----------


## nickr

Siis eikö näistä Linjasto2021-aikatauluista olekaan mitään julkista kommenttikenttää, johon voi antaa palautetta? Ainut palautemahdollisuus minkä löydän, on Nyssen normaali palautesivu, jossa taas ei ole edes omaa kohtaa Linjasto2021-palautteelle. 
En ole myöskään nähnyt mitään tiedotetta/uutista näistä aikataululuonnoksien ilmestymisestä, itse en olisi niitä edes löytänyt ellei olisi tänne linkitetty. Jos ei hieman näitä mainosteta, niin ei kyllä varmaan hirveästi palautettakaan tule. Mahtaako se olla tarkoituskin? 🤔

----------


## laurira

> Siis eikö näistä Linjasto2021-aikatauluista olekaan mitään julkista kommenttikenttää, johon voi antaa palautetta? Ainut palautemahdollisuus minkä löydän, on Nyssen normaali palautesivu, jossa taas ei ole edes omaa kohtaa Linjasto2021-palautteelle. 
> En ole myöskään nähnyt mitään tiedotetta/uutista näistä aikataululuonnoksien ilmestymisestä, itse en olisi niitä edes löytänyt ellei olisi tänne linkitetty. Jos ei hieman näitä mainosteta, niin ei kyllä varmaan hirveästi palautettakaan tule. Mahtaako se olla tarkoituskin? 🤔


remixin sivujen kautta voi antaa linjastosta palautetta, muuten palautteiden antoaika on päättynyt 2019.

----------


## nickr

> remixin sivujen kautta voi antaa linjastosta palautetta, muuten palautteiden antoaika on päättynyt 2019.


Tarkoitin tässä näitä aikatauluja, kun niiden piti olla alustavia, ja "palautekierroksen" perusteella piti tulla vielä muutoksia.

----------


## Jufo

Olisiko nuo reittioppaan aikataulut vasta "beta-versio" ja siten niistä ei vielä pyydetä palautetta tässä vaiheessa. Kerro millaista palautetta antaisit?

----------


## nickr

Tällainen teksti löytyikin Nyssen sivuilta:

 "Alustavat aikataulut löytyvät Linjasto2021 -reittioppaasta ja niistä saatu palaute hyödynnetään palvelun viimeistelyssä."

Eli ilmeisesti palautetta kuitenkin jotakin kautta halutaan? Itselläni on vielä läpikäytävää noissa aikatauluissa, mutta ainakin antaisin palautetta jo aiemmin tässä ketjussa puhutusta 80ABC-linjan aikatauluista. Haaviston, Metsäkylän ja Asuntilan alueiden tunnin vuoroväli arkisin keskipäivällä ja 90 minuutin vuoroväli viikonloppuisin ovat varsin pitkiä. Lisäksi ihmettelen, että viimeinen 80A:n vuoro arkisin ajetaan jo 20:59, tämän jälkeen ajetaan vain Asuntilasta ja Metsäkylästä.

Huomasin myös, että linjalla 90 on yhteensä 10 eri reittivariaatiota, ja vaikka linjalla on jo ABCDE-tunnukset, niin silti esimerkiksi 90B:llä on joillain vuoroilla päätepysäkki Terälahdessa ja joillain Mäntylässä. Tämä alkaa mennä matkustajille jo aika vaikeaksi. Tällä hetkellä eri variaatioita on linjalla käsittääkseni "vain" viisi tai kuusi. Antaisin varmaan tästä palautetta, kymmenen eri reittivariaatiota tekee jo aikataulujenkin katsomisen vähän hankalaksi.

----------


## Jufo

Haavisto, Metsäkylä ja Asuntila ovat kaikki sellaisia autoistuneita pussinperiä, joihin varmaan hyvin harva autoton muuttaa. Kyseisiltä alueilta joukkoliikenteen käyttö rajoittunee "pakkokäyttäjiin" eli lähinnä koululaisiin ja niihin harvoihin perheisiin joissa ei ole jo kahta autoa. Tunnin vuoroväli arkisin keskipäivällä lienee aika lailla kysyntää vastaavaa palvelu - toki joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuutta on tällaisella palvelutasolla vaikea nostaakaan mutta en usko että tällaisissa vahvasti autoiluun nojautuvissa lähiöissä sitä on mahdollista kovin paljoa nostaa. Matkanopeus keskustaan on tärkein kilpailukykytekijä autoa vastaan ja siksi en hidastaisi 80:aa Lielahden kierrolla.

En harventaisi sunnuntain vuoroväliä tunnista ja joka tunti toistuvat samat lähtöminuutit on helpompi muistaa eli sunnuntaille kyllä jättäisin tunnin vuorovälin jokaiseen näistä lähiöistä.

Ihan totta 90:n kirjainvariaatioiden kanssa. Riittäisi varmaan, että Sorilaan päättyvällä olisi oma kirjain, toinen Kämmenniemeen päättyvällä ja kaikki Kämmenniemen pohjoispuolelle samalla kirjaimella.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Haavisto, Metsäkylä ja Asuntila ovat kaikki sellaisia autoistuneita pussinperiä, joihin varmaan hyvin harva autoton muuttaa. Kyseisiltä alueilta joukkoliikenteen käyttö rajoittunee "pakkokäyttäjiin" eli lähinnä koululaisiin ja niihin harvoihin perheisiin joissa ei ole jo kahta autoa.


Olen jonkin verran ajanut Metsäkylän ja Soppeenmäen välistä bussilinjaa. Nykyisellä puolen tunnin vuorovälillä ei tarvitse juuri koskaan tyhjänä ajaa. Yleensä on kulkijoita myös ruuhkahuippujen ulkopuolella. On väärin ajatella, että kyse olisi vain Metsäkylän autoistuneiden asukkaiden kuljettamisesta Tampereelle ja takaisin. Myös Ylöjärveläiset kulkee Elovainion alueelle kaupoille ja Tampereelta käydään töissä Julkujärvi / Elovainio alueella.

----------


## nickr

> Haavisto, Metsäkylä ja Asuntila ovat kaikki sellaisia autoistuneita pussinperiä, joihin varmaan hyvin harva autoton muuttaa.


Näistä ainakaan Haavistoa en sanoisi autoistuneeksi pussinperäksi. Itse siellä asuneena olen huomannut, että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä oli ihan kiitettävästi myös ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella. Omalla kadullani viidessä kuudesta taloudesta asui aktiivisia bussinkäyttäjiä. Myöskään koululaisille tuollainen tunnin vuoroväli on hankala, jos päivä Yhtenäiskoulussa päättyy yhdeltä tai kahdelta, on 80A:han 40 minuutin odotus. Jos tuota väliä ei pystytä tihentämään, niin todennäköisesti käyttäjämäärä laskee vielä nykyisestä. 

Pitää myös ottaa huomioon, että harva vuoroväli A:lla ja B:llä tarkoittaa myös harvaa väliä Kuruntien varrella, jolta on tullut paljon käyttäjiä (kunnes Asemantien kohdalla myös 80C tulee mukaan). Esim. arkisin keskipäivällä Moision kohdalta menee busseja suunnitelmassa minuutein xx.10 ja xx.58, jolloin jää ikävä 48 minuutin vuoroväli myös Moisioon ja muualle Kuruntien varrelle. Tällä hetkellä väli vaihtelee 10-15 minuutin välillä, joten palvelutason pudotus olisi hurja. 

Metsäkylässä ja Asuntilassa on varmasti enemmän autonkäyttäjiä kuin Haavistolla, Metsäkylässä tällä hetkellä vaihdollisen yhteyden takia ja siksi, että siellä valmistuu paljon uusia taloja melko kauas bussireitistä, Asuntilasta taas on tällä hetkellä hyvin hidas yhteys Tampereelle, joka ei ole autollisia varmaan houkutellut vaihtamaan. Siksi onkin mielestäni outoa, että etenkin ilta-aikaan vaikuttaa jopa, että B- ja C-linjoja olisi priorisoitu. Jos ei kaikkien linjojen vuoroväliä keskipäivisin ja sunnuntaisin pysty tihentämään (niin kuin ei varmaan voikaan), niin mielestäni ainakin Metsäkylään voisi jättää pidemmän vuorovälin, ja lisätä sitten jos siellä käyttäjämäärä vaihdottoman yhteyden myötä kasvaa.

----------


## Jufo

Joo ihan hyviä näkökulmia. Asuntila varmaan lienee eniten se pussinperä sitten.

Yksi kustannustehokas tapa nostaa vuoroväli osittain puoleen tuntiin olisi ajaa kustakin Asuntila, Haavisto, Metsäkylä yksi vuoro tunnissa Tampereelle ja toinen vuoro kerran tunnissa Matkatielle, jossa vaihtoyhteys esim. 28:aan, jolla pääsee myös Lielahteen asioimaan/töihin. Yhden tunnin aikana yksi auto ehtisi palvella kahta kohdetta eli vaikka Haavistoa ja Metsäkylää (Asuntilaan jäisi tunnin vuoroväli keskipäivällä). Tai sitten tämän voisi yhdistää 28:n autokiertoon siten, että 28:n auto vaihtaa numeroa Matkatiellä ja jatkaa joko Metsäkylään tai Haavistoon. Se tosin tarkoittaisi myös 28:n vuorovälin tihentämistä puoleen tuntiin keskipäivällä.

----------


## killerpop

Oikeastaan Ylöjärvellä pitäisi tehdä kunnianhimoisempi linjastoremontti. Toki on kaupungin sisäisiä liikkumistarpeita ja sitten näitä, joissa matkat alkavat/päättyvät Tampereen eri työpaikka- tai asiointikeskittymiin tai jopa vastavuoroisesti, että Tampereelta käydään töissä eri puolilla yritysmyönteisempää Ylöjärveä.

Moision kiertoliittymästä voisi päästä lopullisesti eroon linjan päätepisteenä. Etenkin kun matka katkeaa Kaurasmäkeen ja Veittijärvelle menevillä käytännössä pysäkkiä liian aikaisin. Kaurasmäen kiertoliittymä lienee näistä se tuoreempi, mutta linjastosuunnittelussa ei sitä olla huomioitu millään tapaa. Oikeastaan ainoat syyt jolla sitä voisi enää perustella ovat: oppilaat voivat tulla autoon jo ennen lähtöaikaa ja mahdollisissa häiriötilanteissa, olisi vähän enemmän pelivaraa.

Ylöjärvellä ei ole oikeastaan myöskään varsinaista keskustaa, joten linjojen jatkaminen jonnekin muualle kuin Matkatielle, voisi olla järkeenkäypää. Oman haasteensa tuo entisen valtatie 3:n ja Pohjanmaan radan sijoittuminen ytimeen jakaen sen pahasti kahtia.

Aiemmin on myös heitetty ehdotuksena, että tokihan 28:lla pääsee vaihdollisena Lielahteen, kuten nykyisin 80:lla suorana. Se ei taida lämmittää ketään Mikkolantien varressa asuvaa, eikä tuo alue ole ainakaan pienentynyt viimeisen vuosikymmenen aikana.

Asuntila onkin haastavampi pala rakennettavaksi. Myötäpäivään ajettava lenkki Asuntilantie-Idäntie-Suolaniityntie ei ole kyllä muuta kuin surkea kompromissi alueen laajentumisesta.

Eikä myöskään pidä unohtaa Ylöjärven lukion sijoittumista nykyistelle paikalleen.

----------


## Eppu

Näkisin myös ylöjörven osalta uudistustarpeita, joihin tämä uusi 80ABC vastaa jokseenkin keskinkertaisesti, joskin toki yhteys tampereelle onkin jatkossa nopea ja suora.

Uudet kaava-alueet Hätilässä ja Siltatien ympäristössä varmastikin vaativat lähivuosina uusia yhteyksiä. Hätilään povasin jo aiemmin linjan 26 jatkoa Tesomalta tuon uuden alueen läpi Soppeenmäkeen.

Vuorentausta ja Lamminpää jäävät kyllä syksyllä kovin vähäiselle palvelulle vaikka selvästi suunnittelijat ovat halunneet asiakkaiden menevän ison tien varteen. Ja jotenkin koen myös että Epilänkadun kautta kulkeva linja jää jotenkin uupumaan valikoimasta, etenkin kun sen kautta kulkeva reitti olisi myös suhteellisen nopea ja säilyttäisi paremmin yhteydet pispalasta ja epilästä ylöjärvelle.

----------


## Jufo

Ainakin hiljaisempina aikoina 80A ja 80B voisi yhdistää yhdeksi Haaviston kiertäväksi ja Asuntilaan päättyväksi linjaksi (esim. 80AB). Haaviston kierto näyttää kestävän tasan 5 min, mikä lienee vielä siedettävä matka-ajan lisäys Asuntilaisille ja yhteys Tampereelle on silti nopeampi kuin nykyinen 81. Ehkä riittäisi, että Asuntilasta suoraan Kuruntietä ajetaan vain muutama vuoro aamu- ja iltapäiväruuhkassa, tai sen mukaan mikä vuorojen täyttöaste on. Tällä ratkaistaisiin ainakin sunnuntain 90 min vuoroväli siten, että nyt ehdotetulla automäärällä saadaan tunnin vuoroväli sekä Metsäkylään että Haavisto/Asuntilaan.

----------


## Saippuakauppias

Jokohan pikkuhiljaa syksyn aikataulut julkaistaisiin virallisesti. Ymmärrän toki, että tulossa on kaikkien aikojen isoin mullistus Tampereen joukkoliikenteessä, kun kerralla varmaan 99 prosenttia reiteistä menee uusiksi, mutta reilu 30 päivää liikennöintikauden alkuun, joten voisihan sitä jo, etenkin kun muutoksia voi sitten tehdä nopeastikin suuntaan ja toiseen esim. Lopettaa linjoja yms.......  :Smile:

----------


## nickr

> Jokohan pikkuhiljaa syksyn aikataulut julkaistaisiin virallisesti. Ymmärrän toki, että tulossa on kaikkien aikojen isoin mullistus Tampereen joukkoliikenteessä, kun kerralla varmaan 99 prosenttia reiteistä menee uusiksi, mutta reilu 30 päivää liikennöintikauden alkuun, joten voisihan sitä jo, etenkin kun muutoksia voi sitten tehdä nopeastikin suuntaan ja toiseen esim. Lopettaa linjoja yms.......


Nyt on tulostettavat aikataulut talvikaudelle ilmestyneet: https://www.nysse.fi/aikataulut-ja-reitit/linjat.html

En ainakaan itse löydä juuri eroa noihin "luonnosaikatauluihin", jotka on nähtävillä, mutta en toki kaikkia aikatauluja katsonut.

----------


## Jufo

Tässä ketjussa mainituista puutteista linja 28 on saanut arkisin keskipäivään puolen tunnin vuorovälin, aiemmassa luonnoksessa oli vielä tunti. Linjalla 8 ei myöskään tainnut olla noin tuhtia yöliikennettä (viikonloppuisin puolen tunnin vuoroväli läpi yön) . Luonnoksen aikataulut (https://linjasto2021.digitransit.fi/) on päivitetty vastaamaan tulostettavia aikatauluja joten eroja tuskin löytyy.

----------


## Razer

Vuorojen porrastamisen kannalta silmiinpistävää on minusta linjojen 7 ja 8 vuorovälien tahdistumattomuus kaikkina viikonpäivinä ja liki kaikkina vuorokaudenaikoina. Linjalle 8 on vain päätetty antaa tiheämpi vuoroväli. Yhteinen osuus ulottuu Tesomalta Koskipuistoon asti. Arkisin ruuhka-aikaan tämän ehkä voisi ymmärtää, mutta lauantaisin ja pyhisin tuollainen on vain kiusantekoa.

Linjan 8 toisen pään apulinja 30/31 Härmälässä ja Hatanpäällä on sekin päätetty laittaa kulkemaan 10 minuutin välein runkolinjan kulkiessa 7,5 minuutin välein. Toki linjat menevät keskustan päässä täysin eri osoitteisiin, mutta oudomman ratkaisusta tekeekin ehkä se, että se on tehty linjan 11 kustannuksella. Olisin odottanut sen vuoroväliksi 15 minuuttia, mutta nyt se kulkeekin vain 30 minuutin välein. Ranta-Tampellaan muodostuu siis kuusi kahdeksasosaa bussirallia, joka vain käy kääntymässä siellä, kun kaksi kahdeksasosaa muodostaa yhteyden Kaupin kampukselle - ja nämäkin siis kykenemättä tahdistumaan keskenään. 

Linjasta 17 on todennäköisesti tulossa linjaston heikoin lenkki. Vehmaisten päästä asiakaskunta on tottunut kulkemaan Hakametsän suuntaan, ja aikaisemmin kun rengaslinjayhteyttä kokeiltiin Linnainmaan ja Vehmaisten välillä, niin se jäi todella onnettomaksi kokeiluksi. Nyt busseja on laitettu kulkemaan jopa 15 minuutin välein - eikä pelkästään arkisin vaan myös lauantaisin - tuonne samoille poluille, missä muitakin linjoja kulkee yllin kyllin (7, 18, 38). Kun samaan aikaan linja 28 kulkee ruuhka-aikaankin vain 30 minuutin välein, niin syksyllä saatetaan nähdä hämmentävää bussirallia Teiskontien varrella, kun harvemmin kulkevat linjat kulkevat seisomakuormissa ja tiheämmin kulkevat linjat huomattavasti tyhjempinä. Tästä olen aikaisemminkin kirjoittanut koskien linjoja 6 ja 18.

Hämmentävän lähellä on jo se H-hetki, kun muutos koittaa. Harrastelijaluonteeni jo hieman kuumottaa, että pääsee bongailemaan muutoksen tuulia kentälle.

----------


## Jufo

> Vuorojen porrastamisen kannalta silmiinpistävää on minusta linjojen 7 ja 8 vuorovälien tahdistumattomuus kaikkina viikonpäivinä ja liki kaikkina vuorokaudenaikoina. Linjalle 8 on vain päätetty antaa tiheämpi vuoroväli. Yhteinen osuus ulottuu Tesomalta Koskipuistoon asti. Arkisin ruuhka-aikaan tämän ehkä voisi ymmärtää, mutta lauantaisin ja pyhisin tuollainen on vain kiusantekoa.
> 
> Linjan 8 toisen pään apulinja 30/31 Härmälässä ja Hatanpäällä on sekin päätetty laittaa kulkemaan 10 minuutin välein runkolinjan kulkiessa 7,5 minuutin välein. Toki linjat menevät keskustan päässä täysin eri osoitteisiin, mutta oudomman ratkaisusta tekeekin ehkä se, että se on tehty linjan 11 kustannuksella. Olisin odottanut sen vuoroväliksi 15 minuuttia, mutta nyt se kulkeekin vain 30 minuutin välein. Ranta-Tampellaan muodostuu siis kuusi kahdeksasosaa bussirallia, joka vain käy kääntymässä siellä, kun kaksi kahdeksasosaa muodostaa yhteyden Kaupin kampukselle - ja nämäkin siis kykenemättä tahdistumaan keskenään.


Joo, linjat 7 ja 8 ainoina Länsi-Tampereelta Keskustorin kautta kulkevina linjoina olisivat kaivanneet tahdistusta. 10 min vuorovälillä kasin olisi saanut tahdistettua sekä seiskaan Tesomalla että kolmekymppiseen Härmälässä. Ilmeisesti matkustajamäärien mallinnus sitten on näyttänyt että 10 min vuoroväli ei tule kapasiteetin puolesta riittämään?

Seurailin kesäkuun alkupuolella ennen juhannusta matkustajien jakautumista kun osa linjoista (mm. 15 ja 29) ohjattiin Satakunnankadulle. Mutulla linjojen 8, 17 kuormitusaste kasvoi huomattavasti ja näin paljon seisomakuormia näillä linjoilla. Sen sijaan Satakunnankadulle siirretyt linjat ajoivat puoli- tai lähes tyhjinä. Ainakin entinen 29 ja nykyinen 15 näytti menettäneen paljon matkustajia. TAYS tosin jäi linjan reitiltä pois mutta Hatanpään sairaala tuli tilalle. Kiinnostava kysymys onkin, että ohjautuvatko matkustajat vähitellen yhä enenävässä määrin Satakunnankadun varteen vai onko linjat 7 ja 8 syyskaudellakin ne jotka keräävät suurimmat kuormat Länsi-Tampereelle.

----------


## laurira

Tamperelaisen näköislehden opaskartta joukkoliikenteeseen Tampereella. 

Hieno ?

https://nakoislehti.media.fi/tampere...e-mode=browser

----------


## killerpop

> Tamperelaisen näköislehden opaskartta joukkoliikenteeseen Tampereella. 
> 
> Hieno ?
> 
> https://nakoislehti.media.fi/tampere...e-mode=browser


Ainakin virheellinen. Tuosta näyttää puuttuvan linja 86x vallan

----------


## Bussimies

> Tamperelaisen näköislehden opaskartta joukkoliikenteeseen Tampereella. 
> 
> Hieno ?
> 
> https://nakoislehti.media.fi/tampere...e-mode=browser


Tässä pdf-versiona Nyssen sivuilla:

https://www.nysse.fi/media/pdf-liitt...rtta_syksy.pdf

----------


## laurira

> Ainakin virheellinen. Tuosta näyttää puuttuvan linja 86x vallan


9.8.21 lähtien ei linjaluettelossa ei ole 86x linjaa.

----------


## kalle.

> 9.8.21 lähtien ei linjaluettelossa ei ole 86x linjaa.


Selvä, silti kuitenkin tkl.n autot ajaa välillä Ylöjärvi-Vihattula-Siivikkala

----------


## nickr

> 9.8.21 lähtien ei linjaluettelossa ei ole 86x linjaa.


Kyllä on https://reittiopas.tampere.fi/linjat...mpere:86x:0:01

----------


## killerpop

Toinen, ihan oikea virhe eikä puute löytyy näemmä Teiskosta. Teisko kko kautta pitäisi mennä 90E eikä 90B, jonka pitäisi puolestaan kulkea suoraan 338-tietä.

Myöskään linjan 90A ei ymmärtääkseni pidä kulkea Kaanaaseen eikä sieltä, tai sitten se on kuvattu virheellisesti reittioppaassa ja aikataulujen pysäkkilistauksessa.

----------


## Eppu

Samoin linjan 36 kehätietä ajavat x-vuorot puuttuvat. Mieltäisin nekin puutteeksi, kun moista reittiä kuitenkin palvellaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Samoin linjan 36 kehätietä ajavat x-vuorot puuttuvat. Mieltäisin nekin puutteeksi, kun moista reittiä kuitenkin palvellaan.


No tässä ratikkakiimassa tuntuu unohtuvan oikolukemiset. Vaikka toki x-vuorot ovat enemmänkin aikataulutettuja siirtoajoja, niin osalla paikoista ne on vallan ainoa palvelu. Kuitenkin 77x ja 78x on kartalle muistettu piirtää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:06 ----------

Ja vähän tuo 28:n reittikin pistää silmään. Ikään kuin aina päätepysäkki olisi Perälä th:ssa Ruutanan sijaan. Olisi tuon kai taas jollain kirjainvariaatiolla voinut hoitaa tai vaikka Ruutana-Perälä th eri linjatunnuksella, sen verran harvaa sinne on liikenne. No onneksi kukaan tuskin tällä vuosikymmenelläkään suunnittelee matkojansa linjakarttojen perusteella.

----------


## Eppu

> No tässä ratikkakiimassa tuntuu unohtuvan oikolukemiset. Vaikka toki x-vuorot ovat enemmänkin aikataulutettuja siirtoajoja, niin osalla paikoista ne on vallan ainoa palvelu. Kuitenkin 77x ja 78x on kartalle muistettu piirtää.


Ja sekin on oma juttunsa, että linjalla 37 ei ole tätä x-variaatiota vaikka autot ajavatkin siirtoajoa 9-tietä pitkin, kun lähtöjä on aina yhteen suuntaan aamu/iltapäivällä. Ei toki liity linjakarttaan tämä seikka.

----------


## killerpop

noista x-linjoista tulikin mieleen, että nykyisen 82:n vuorot vaikkapa Siivikkala-Tuulensuu suunnassa voisi edelleen kulkea Pispalan vt:tä ja paluut sitten Tuulensuusta nykymalliin Onkiniemen ja Santalahden kautta.

Mitään ongelmaa ei varmasti olis jos Sepänkatu olisi edelleen liikennöitävässä kunnossa, mutta nyt Lielahden suunnalta ainoa palvelu Pyynikintorin tienoille kulkee käytännössä linjalla 12 tai sitten kävelyä Metsolta pysäkiltä Hämeenpuisto. Jotenkin tuntuu että tässä liikennesuunnittelussa ei enää oteta edes huomioon oppilaitosten sijainteja,

Pispalan vt-Pirkankatu-Tuulensuu ei välttämättä vie kuin minuutin tai pari enemmän. Monesti aikaa ennen Sepänkadun katkaisua, Paasikiventien ja Pispalan valtatien kautta peräkkäin kulkeneet vuorovariaatiot saattoi kohdata hyvinkin Hämeenpuistossa

----------


## kalle.

> Ja sekin on oma juttunsa, että linjalla 37 ei ole tätä x-variaatiota vaikka autot ajavatkin siirtoajoa 9-tietä pitkin, kun lähtöjä on aina yhteen suuntaan aamu/iltapäivällä. Ei toki liity linjakarttaan tämä seikka.


 Ensi viikosta alkaen pitäisi näiden 37x:ien alkaa liikennöintinsä

----------


## nickr

Näistä x-vuoroista tuli mieleen, että myös linja 39 ajaa siirtoajonsa tyhjänä Ei linjalla -vuorona, aamulla Höökinmäen suuntaan ja iltapäivällä Pirkkalaan. Pari vuotta sitten kun linjastosuunnitelmia sai vielä kommentoida, muistan että ainakin muutama kommentti oli joissa ihmeteltiin miksei esim. Sionkylästä pääse ollenkaan aamun jälkeen Pirkkalaan, vaikka bussit ajavat tyhjänä ohi. Ilmeisesti meni nuo toiveet sitten kuuroille korville.

Lisäys: Samoin näköjään myös lentokenttäbussilla 39A, vuorot palaavat tyhjänä.

----------


## Razer

> Näistä x-vuoroista tuli mieleen, että myös linja 39 ajaa siirtoajonsa tyhjänä Ei linjalla -vuorona, aamulla Höökinmäen suuntaan ja iltapäivällä Pirkkalaan. Lisäys: Samoin näköjään myös lentokenttäbussilla 39A, vuorot palaavat tyhjänä.


Aamulla linjoilla 39 ja 39A on yksi yhteinen autokierto, joka kulkee Höökinmäki-Sionkylä-Pirkkala-Lentoasema ja siirtoajona sitten lentoasemalta takaisin Höökinmäkeen. Iltapäivällä kiertoon osallistuu yksi tai kaksi muutakin autokiertoa linjan 39A lisälähdöillä klo 13:50 ja 14:45 lentoasemalta. Niistä nyt on paha mennä sanomaan, mille linjalle kenties sen jälkeen siitä jatkavat. Mutta muut iltapäivän lähdöt linjoilla 39 ja 39A ovat jälleen yhtä samaa autokiertoa, jossa ajetaan suuntaan Lentoasema-Pirkkala-Sionkylä-Höökinmäki ja siirtoajona Höökinmäestä takaisin lentoasemalle.

----------


## nickr

> Aamulla linjoilla 39 ja 39A on yksi yhteinen autokierto, joka kulkee Höökinmäki-Sionkylä-Pirkkala-Lentoasema ja siirtoajona sitten lentoasemalta takaisin Höökinmäkeen. Iltapäivällä kiertoon osallistuu yksi tai kaksi muutakin autokiertoa linjan 39A lisälähdöillä klo 13:50 ja 14:45 lentoasemalta. Niistä nyt on paha mennä sanomaan, mille linjalle kenties sen jälkeen siitä jatkavat. Mutta muut iltapäivän lähdöt linjoilla 39 ja 39A ovat jälleen yhtä samaa autokiertoa, jossa ajetaan suuntaan Lentoasema-Pirkkala-Sionkylä-Höökinmäki ja siirtoajona Höökinmäestä takaisin lentoasemalle.


Okei, no tuo kuulostaakin vähän järkevämmältä vaikkei se toki Sionkyläläisten yhteyksiä parannakaan.

----------


## nickr

Aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa oli jotain puhetta, että ratikkaa korvaavaa liikennettä ei olisi olemassa tjs. Sammonaukion bussipysäkille on kuitenkin tullut tällainen kyltti, eli korvaavaan liikenteeseen on onneksi varauduttu:

----------


## laurira

> Aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa oli jotain puhetta, että ratikkaa korvaavaa liikennettä ei olisi olemassa tjs. Sammonaukion bussipysäkille on kuitenkin tullut tällainen kyltti, eli korvaavaan liikenteeseen on onneksi varauduttu:


missähän ne bussit ovat ?

----------


## nickr

> missähän ne bussit ovat?


Mitähän tämä kysymys tarkoittaa? Eihän nyt vielä mitään korvaavaa liikennettä ole tarvittu.

----------


## tkp

> missähän ne bussit ovat ?


Varmaan Nekalassa, Sarankulmassa, Lakalaivassa....

----------


## Eppu

> missähän ne bussit ovat ?


Kysymys kuuluukin että jos joku häiriö sattuisi vaikka arkisin ruuhka-aikaan, niin mistä ne korvaavat bussit sitten revittäisiin kuljettajineen? Vapaata kalustoa ei liiemmin ole sellaiseen vuorokauden aikaan vapaana, joten todennäköisempää olisi jättää ratikkaa tarvitsevat ns. oman onnensa nojaan. Toisaalta jos häiriö tapahtuu Tays:n haaralla, niin siitä tuskin tulee isompaa haittaa. Matkustajia ykköslinjalla on ollut sen verran että teiskontien bussitkaan eivät täyttyisi ilman sitä.

----------


## laurira

> Kysymys kuuluukin että jos joku häiriö sattuisi vaikka arkisin ruuhka-aikaan, niin mistä ne korvaavat bussit sitten revittäisiin kuljettajineen? Vapaata kalustoa ei liiemmin ole sellaiseen vuorokauden aikaan vapaana, joten todennäköisempää olisi jättää ratikkaa tarvitsevat ns. oman onnensa nojaan. Toisaalta jos häiriö tapahtuu Tays:n haaralla, niin siitä tuskin tulee isompaa haittaa. Matkustajia ykköslinjalla on ollut sen verran että teiskontien bussitkaan eivät täyttyisi ilman sitä.



Tuo korvaava liikenne ei siis koske normaaliliikennettä, jota korvaamaan tarvittaisiin 60 bussia, vaan tulossa olevia öisiä ratatöitä, jotka katkaisevat raitioliikenteen esim. ma 00-06 väliseksi ajaksi. Nämä tietysti kilpailutetaan ennakkoon. 

Linja 1 odottaa tietysti pidennystä kummastakin päästä, eli Suuppaan Pirkkalassa ja Koilliskeskukseen Tampereella.

----------


## nickr

Tämän ketjun alussa olevat linkit vanhentuneisiin linjastosuunnitelmiin eivät enää toimi, mutta Nyssen sivuilta ne vielä löytyvät Ajankohtaista-osion viimeisiltä sivuilta, kuten tästä:
https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista.html?p288=24

Aika hauska oli katsoa vanhoja suunnitelmia ja verrata toteutuneeseen linjastoon. Mitä uudempi suunnitelma, niin sitä enemmän alkoivat linjat muistuttaa nykyistä, mutta esim. noissa ihan ensimmäisissä Hervannan suunnitelmissa ei ollut kovin paljoa samanlaista kuin nyt. Toivottavasti noita ei poisteta tuolta, niissä on ihan historiallisesti merkittävää materiaalia Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen suurimmasta uudistuksesta.

----------


## nickr

Nyssen sivuille oli tullut kattavaa tietoa ratikan korvaavasta liikenteestä. Täällä kun oli mietitty liikenteen kilpailuttamista ja autojen määrää, niin selitykset löytyvät täältä:

https://www.nysse.fi/poikkeustilanteet.html

Eli poikkeustilanteessa toimisivat linjat 5R, 7R ja 18R. Pitkittyneen häiriön kohdalla linja 3R aloittaa palvelun. Linjan 5R bussit tulisivat linjalta 5, 7R:n bussit linjalta 7 ja niin edelleen. Eli ratikan isossa häiriötilanteessa menisi bussiliikenne myös osittain sekaisin, sillä mitään lisäkalustoa ei ilmeisesti ole odotettavissa, paitsi pitkittyneissä häiriöissä linjalla 3R. Tällöinkin pärjättäisiin 2-3 bussilla vuorovälin ollessa 15 minuuttia. Näin ollen nämä lauriran pomminvarmana esitetyt tiedot korvaavan liikenteen ennakkoon kilpailuttamisesta ja muusta eivät (tietysti varmasti tottakai) pitäneetkään paikkansa.

Suoraan sanottuna hieman monimutkainen järjestely poikkeustilanteiden varalle, kun normaalienkin linjojen reitit ja vuorovälit muuttuvat. Ratkaisu on toki kustannustehokkaampi, kun ei tarvitse jostain kaivaa niitä kymmeniä busseja hoitamaan ratikan reitin päästä päähän.

----------


## laurira

> Nyssen sivuille oli tullut kattavaa tietoa ratikan korvaavasta liikenteestä. Täällä kun oli mietitty liikenteen kilpailuttamista ja autojen määrää, niin selitykset löytyvät täältä:
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/poikkeustilanteet.html
> 
> Eli poikkeustilanteessa toimisivat linjat 5R, 7R ja 18R. Pitkittyneen häiriön kohdalla linja 3R aloittaa palvelun. Linjan 5R bussit tulisivat linjalta 5, 7R:n bussit linjalta 7 ja niin edelleen. Eli ratikan isossa häiriötilanteessa menisi bussiliikenne myös osittain sekaisin, sillä mitään lisäkalustoa ei ilmeisesti ole odotettavissa, paitsi pitkittyneissä häiriöissä linjalla 3R. Tällöinkin pärjättäisiin 2-3 bussilla vuorovälin ollessa 15 minuuttia. Näin ollen nämä lauriran pomminvarmana esitetyt tiedot korvaavan liikenteen ennakkoon kilpailuttamisesta ja muusta eivät (tietysti varmasti tottakai) pitäneetkään paikkansa.
> 
> Suoraan sanottuna hieman monimutkainen järjestely poikkeustilanteiden varalle, kun normaalienkin linjojen reitit ja vuorovälit muuttuvat. Ratkaisu on toki kustannustehokkaampi, kun ei tarvitse jostain kaivaa niitä kymmeniä busseja hoitamaan ratikan reitin päästä päähän.


Mitenkähän 300 matkustajaa ratikasta saadaan mahtumaan bussiin ?

----------


## sub

> Mitenkähän 300 matkustajaa ratikasta saadaan mahtumaan bussiin ?


2 eteen, 3 taakse, yhdellä on Matti kukkarossa, yhdellä Yrjö sylissä, yksi käyttää Rexonaa ja 292 käytävälle. Ratikassa harvemmin on 300 matkustajaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Mitenkähän 300 matkustajaa ratikasta saadaan mahtumaan bussiin ?


Vastaus on varmastikin ettei mitenkään. Ykköslinja ei ole sinänsä kriittinen, kun se ei ole koskaan kovinkaan kuormitettu. Hervannan suunta onkin ihan toinen juttu.
Siinä sitä sitten imetellään kun tulee ensimmäinen kunnon "topparoikka". Mutta fiksuimmat löytää kyllä vaihtoehtoja etenkin Hervannan suuntaan. On 19, 36 ja 38 muun muassa, millä pääsee. Ruuhka-aikaan vaihtoehto voisi olla myös esim. 52 tai 55 josta Sääksjärveltä vaihto linjan 58 autoon. Mutta yhtä kaikki, kaaoksen ainekset on tässä valmiina, jos/kun tositilanne tulee.

----------


## killerpop

> Mutta yhtä kaikki, kaaoksen ainekset on tässä valmiina, jos/kun tositilanne tulee.


Veikkaan että kaaokset jää sittenkin näkemättä bussien osalta. Varmaankin ne, joilla ei ole mitään pakottavaa tarvetta matkustaa, jättää myös matkustamasta tai jää odottamaan sitä seuraavaa ratikkaa. Nythän noissa harvoissakin matkustajissa on juuri paljolti sellaisia, jotka ajelevat vain huvikseen. Aika näyttää, paljolti kellonaika ja viikonpäivä vaikuttaa siihen, mikä on hupiliikenteen osuus ja ketkä ovat pakkomatkustajia. Veikkaan, että ensimmäiseen mahdolliseen korvausvuoroon tulee tavallista suurempi mälli, mutta sitten tasaantuu jo huomattavasti. No, sitä odotellessa.

----------


## heto

> Mitenkähän 300 matkustajaa ratikasta saadaan mahtumaan bussiin ?


Linjalla 3R näyttäisi olevan vuorovälinä 15 minuuttia. Muiden poikkeuslinjojen aikatauluja ei ole julkistettu, mutta kun vuoroväliä joudutaan normaalista harventamaan, tuskin se tuota tiheämpi on niilläkään - eihän linjan 5 vuoroväli ole tuota tiheämpi edes normaalitilanteessa. Bussiin pitäisi siis saada mahtumaan kahden ratikan yli 500 matkustajaa tai vielä enemmän.

Realistisesti ajateltuna ihmiset käyttänevät myös muita bussilinjoja, ja tämä lienee tarkoituskin, koska keskusta-Hervanta-välille on laitettu tuo pakkovaihto Hakametsässä. Linja 6 kulkee varsin suoraan keskustan ja Hervannan välillä, ja linjoilla 5 ja 19 voi myös tuon välin kulkea vaihdotta, joskin nämä linjat taitavat täyttyä normaalistikin ruuhka-aikaan Vuorekseen ja Annalaan kulkevista matkustajista. Lisäksi moni voi jäädä etätöihin, kävellä, pyöräillä tai kulkea omalla autolla, varsinkin, jos tuleva häiriö tiedetään jo ennakkoon.

----------


## nickr

Ratikan maksimikapasiteetti 264 matkustajaa vaatisi sen, että matkustajia on neljä per neliömetri. Tämä tarkoittaisi niin täyttä ratikkaa, ettei liikkumisvaraa taida olla juuri senttiäkään. Jos taas kyytiin tulisi yksikin hieman isompikokoinen henkilö tai vaikka vain yhdet lastenvaunut, niin maksimimatkustajamäärä laskisi heti. Tämän takia veikkaan, ettei yhdessäkään ratikassa tule olemaan 264 matkustajaa. Ja jos joskus pysäkille tulisi ratikka, jossa olisi vaikka 200 matkustajaa, niin suomalaiset kyllä jäävät odottamaan seuraavaa sen sijaan että änkeäisivät sisään. Joten veikkaan, että realistinen maksimimäärä matkustajia olisi ehkä 150 puolin ja toisin. Toki kyllähän jo siinäkin on useampaankin bussiin väkeä.

----------


## laurira

> Ratikan maksimikapasiteetti 264 matkustajaa vaatisi sen, että matkustajia on neljä per neliömetri. Tämä tarkoittaisi niin täyttä ratikkaa, ettei liikkumisvaraa taida olla juuri senttiäkään. Jos taas kyytiin tulisi yksikin hieman isompikokoinen henkilö tai vaikka vain yhdet lastenvaunut, niin maksimimatkustajamäärä laskisi heti. Tämän takia veikkaan, ettei yhdessäkään ratikassa tule olemaan 264 matkustajaa. Ja jos joskus pysäkille tulisi ratikka, jossa olisi vaikka 200 matkustajaa, niin suomalaiset kyllä jäävät odottamaan seuraavaa sen sijaan että änkeäisivät sisään. Joten veikkaan, että realistinen maksimimäärä matkustajia olisi ehkä 150 puolin ja toisin. Toki kyllähän jo siinäkin on useampaankin bussiin väkeä.


valmistajan sivujen mukaan mahtuisi 8 henk/m2 mitotuksella 394 henkeä ratikkaan.  Tuon määrän kuljettamiseen tarvitaan jo melkoinen määrä busseja ja kuljettajia mutta mistä saataisiin ?

----------


## tlajunen

> valmistajan sivujen mukaan mahtuisi 8 henk/m2 mitotuksella 394 henkeä ratikkaan.  Tuon määrän kuljettamiseen tarvitaan jo melkoinen määrä busseja ja kuljettajia mutta mistä saataisiin ?


Lisäksi, jos ihmiset menevät makaamaan, ja muut sitten heidän päälleen makaamaan siten, että viimeiset ovat katonrajassa, mahtuu ratikkaan vielä enemmän ihmisiä. Heitetään arviolta, että 600. Eli tarvitaan vielä enemmän busseja!

Toistaalta tämä pohdinta on yhtä relevanttia, kuin Laurin vastaava.

----------


## Jufo

7R poikkeuslinjaa kannattaisi ehkä ajaa 3R:n kanssa päällekkäinkin, varsinkin kun 3R ei kulje keskipäivällä eikä illalla. Vai onko ajatus, että 7 ei voi olla poikkeusreitillä kokonaista päivää? 7R:n reitti kulkee kuitenkin kävelymatkan päässä normaalireitistä.

----------


## nickr

Kolme kuukautta Linjasto2021:n käyttöönoton jälkeen ollaan kuudelletoista linjalle suunnittelemassa muutoksia. Suunnitteila olevat muutokset pähkinänkuoressa:

- Linjan 2 päätepysäkki ehdotetaan siirrettäväksi Pyynikintorilta Särkänniemeen kesäkauden alussa 2022.

- Linjan 6 reittiä ehdotetaan jaettavaksi Vatialan ja Linnainmaan välillä kesäkaudella 2022 linjoiksi 6A ja 6B.

- Linjalla 7 siirrytään ehdotuksen mukaan liikennöimään kesäkauden 2022 alussa Epilän ja Tesoman välillä Winterin ja Puisto-Kaarilan kautta Tesomalle.

- Linjat 9 ja 19 siirtyvät Sepänkadulle ratikkatyömaan valmistumisen myötä talvikaudella 2022-23.

- Linjalle 15 ehdotetaan kesäkauden alkuun 2022 reittimuutosta välillä Valkama  Hatanpää. Jatkossa linja liikennöisi Lempääläntietä Lahdenperänkadulle, josta linjareitti palaa Hatanpään valtatielle ja Hatanpään sairaalalle.

- Linjan 17 liikennöinti ehdotetaan lakkautettavaksi kesäkauden 2022 alusta, ja liikennöinti Leinolankadulla toteutetaan jatkossa linjalla 6B.

- Linjalle 28 ehdotetaan talvikaudelle 20222023 liikennöinnin lopettamista Kangasalan Suinulaan vähäisen matkustajamäärän vuoksi.

- Linjalle 40 ehdotetaan uutta reittivariaatiota 40C, joka kulkisi Kangasalan asemalta Metsäkulman, Tursolan ja Kangasalan keskustan kautta Tampereelle. Tiihalan reittiosuuden numeroksi muuttuisi 40D.

- Linjan 41 reittiin ehdotetaan muutosta linjan päätepysäkkiin, joka siirrettäisiin Kangasalan keskustasta Huutijärven kautta Mobiliaan talvikauden 20222023 alussa.

- Linjalle 42 esitetään reittimuutosta kesäkauden 2022 alusta: Kuhmoisista lähtevät ja sinne päättävät vuorot ajetaan jatkossa Tampereen keskustaan Sorin aukiolle saakka.

- Esitetään linjan 45 lakkauttamista ja korvaamista Kangasalan aseman, Metsäkulman ja Tursolan osalta linjan 40C liikennöinnillä.

- Esitetään uuden linjan 48 perustamista liikennöimään välillä Pohja  Kangasalan keskusta kesäkauden 2022 alusta alkaen (ilmeisesti tämä korvaisi linjan 42 kirjainvariaatiot Pohjaan).

- Linjalle 50 ehdotetaan reittimuutosta kesäkauden alussa. Uusi reitti kääntyisi Valkaman kohdalla Rukkamäentielle, josta se kulkisi Sarankulman ja Hatanpään kautta Keskustorille.

- Linjoilla 72 ja 82 esitetään siirtymistä liikennöimään Paasikivenkadun, Sepänkadun ja Pirkankadun kautta Pyynikintorille Sepänkadun ratikkatyön valmistumisen myötä. Kummankin linjan päätepysäkki siirtyisi Tuulensuusta Pyynikintorille. Reittimuutosta ehdotetaan talvikauteen 20222023.  

Lisäksi Teiskon linjastouudistus otetaan käyttöön kesäkaudella 2022 ja useille linjoille on tulossa vuorotarjontaan muutoksia. Tiedot näistä kaikista on yksityiskohtaisemmin täällä: https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...en-kanssa.html

Itseäni pisti silmään etenkin linjan 2 päätepysäkin vaihtaminen ja linjojen 15 ja 50 reittien muuttuminen. Olen ollut käsityksessä, että linjalla 2 on riittänyt hyvin matkustajia Pyynikintorille asti, siksi kuulostaa oudolta päätepysäkin vaihto Särkänniemeen, jonne varsinkin talvikaudella ei luulisi olevan kovin paljoa kysyntää. Myöskin ihmettelen miksi halutaan periaatteessa vaihtaa linjojen 15 ja 50 reittiä keskenään (vaikkei toki ihan tarkasti). Lempäälästä onneksi tulee nopeat linjat 52 ja 55, koska 50 alkaa kiertää jo niin paljon, että matka-ajasta tulee turhan pitkä. Toisaalta voihan Lempäälästä ollakin kysyntää vaikka Sarankulman teollisuusalueelle. Positiivisena muutoksena linjan 42 suora yhteys keskustaan ja linjojen palaaminen Sepänkadulle (luulin aluksi, että vain ratikka liikennöisi Sepänkadulla. Jostain syystä kuitenkaan linjaa 80 ei ole haluttu siirtää Sepänkadulle, vaikka matkustajien määrä Pyynikintorin alueelta oli ainakin vielä ennen linjastouudistusta iso.

----------


## Eppu

Tuo kakkosen siirto särkänniemeen selittyy ratikkalinja 3:lla sekä 9/19 siirrolla sepänkadun kautta kulkevaksi.

Mitä vielä toivoisi, olisi ihan oikeasti linjan 13 siirto keskustorille. Hatanpään sairaalasta kun olisi järkevää ajattaa ainakin 1 linja sitä kautta. Ja muutenkin ko. linjan reitti keskustassa ei ole kovin järkevä eikä nopeakaan etenkään ruuhka-aikana.

Vehmaisten suhteen, vissiinkään sieltä suunnalta asiakkaita ei tunnu olevan liiemmin, ja siksi kutosta ehdotetaan "halkaistavaksi". Toisaalta sitten kun Lamminrahka alkaa rakentua ja sille suunnalle tulee mietittäväksi jotakin joukkoliikennepalvelua, näkisin uuden bussilinjan reitin hakametsän ratikkapysäkiltä suoraan sammon valtatien, vestonkadun, holvastinkadun ja mannakorvenkadun kautta sinne. Reitti voisi sieltä jatkua Ojalaan jne. aitolahdentien ja teiskontien kautta taysin ratikkapysäkille.

----------


## Razer

Siitä on varmaan vuosikymmen aikaa, kun itsekin olen ajatellut, että kakkonen voisi kulkea Särkänniemeen Pyynikintorin sijaan. Mutta silloin ajatuksissani oli reititys Kortelahdenkadun kautta ja pysäkit Metsolla ja Aleksanterin kirkolla.  Minusta niille on yhä tässä ajassa ja tilassa paikkansa, kun ratikka ei niiden kohdalla pysähdy. Silloin ennen vuorovälikin oli vaatimattomampi 15 minuuttia läpi päivän. Nykyinen 10 minuutin vuoroväli on tosiaan liioittelua Särkänniemeen talvikaudella. Kymmenen vuotta sitten en ollut itse vielä kakkoslinjan käyttäjä, mutta tätä nykyä olen, kun asun Käpylässä, eli sen verran on omakin lehmä ojassa nyt tämän asian kanssa  :Smile:  

Linjojen 9, 19, 72 ja 82 reitittäminen Pyynikintorille Tuulensuun sijaan on minusta hyvinkin tervetullutta ja jopa kriittistä järjestelmän toimivuuden parantamiseksi kokonaisuutena. Ilmeisesti se nyt sitten vain odotti Sepänkadun työmaan valmistumista. Mutta tosiasiassa kyse voi olla linjojen 72 ja 82 osalta vain yhden vuoden kestävästä väliaikaisratkaisusta ennen kuin vaihtoyhteys siirretään Santalahteen. Linjat 9 ja 19 jäänevät liikennöimään ratikan kanssa päällekkäin pidempään.
Linjojen 13 ja 80 matkustajien ajateltaneen vaihtavan jo ensi vuonna Santalahdessa bussilinjoihin 9 ja 19, siinä missä joutunevat sitä tekemään myös vuotta myöhemmin ratikkaan samassa paikassa, kun ratikan liikennöinti Santalahteen alkaa.

Linjan 7 siirtäminen Puisto-Kaarilaan on minusta myös askel ihan hyväksyttävään suuntaan, jos ja kun linjan 8 vuoroväliä ei vain suostuta porrastamaan sen kanssa yhteiselle vuorovälille. Mutta silloin linjojen 14, 15, 26 ja 29 muodostamaan kokonaisuuteen jää puolestaan huomattavaa ylitarjontaa, joka pitäisi yrittää ratkaista tämän linjan 7 siirron avulla/yhteydessä. Kaiken lisäksi juuri nämä samat linjat 14, 15 ja 29 liikennöivät huomattavan pitkän matkaa päällekkäistä reittiä rautatieasemalle asti ilman, että niistä on kunnollista vaihtoyhteyttä ratikkaan. Siispä Pyynikintorille ja keskustaan pääsemiseksi pitäisi joka tapauksessa vaihtaa bussilinjoihin 7 tai 8. Miksi siis linjojen 14, 15 ja 29 tarvitsisi kulkea keskenään 11 kertaa tunnissa, kun voitaneen olettaa ettei kysyntää Satakunnankadun varrella ole tarpeeksi, eikä se ole tarpeeksi nopea ja sujuva väylä keskustan läpi kulkemiseenkaan?

Linjan 15 toisessa päässä Peltolammilla reitin siirtäminen kulkemaan Lakalaivan ja Koivistonkylän kautta on mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Linjat 5 ja 15 pystyttäisiin kenties silloin porrastamaan kohtalaisesti yhteisellä osuudella, jolloin paitsi Lakalaivan ja keskustan välillä vuorotarjonta paranee, niin myös kaivattu vaihtoyhteys Vuoreksen ja Hatanpään välillä voisi toteutua sujuvasti. Rukkamäentien kautta liikennöintiin soveltunee loppujen lopuksi paremmin harvemmin kulkeva linja 50. Linja 50 on kuitenkin niin pitkä, että linjat voivat kuormittua hyvin epätasaisesti. Perinteisesti Multisillan ja Hatanpään välillä on kulkenut todella valtavia koululaiskuormia. Varmaksi en voi sanoa, mikä on tilanne kouluverkossa juuri tällä hetkellä.

Lähtökohtaisesti pidän siis esitettyjä ehdotuksia kuitenkin tervetulleina. Taustalla on ihan oikeita ongelmakohtia ja resurssien huonoa kohdentumista. Reittien 17 ja 45 lakkauttaminen oli odotettavissa. Korvaavat järjestelyt eivät vain välttämättä saavuta yhtään sen suurempaa suosiota. Reitin 6 halkaiseminen hankaloittaa Orimuskadun ja Mäentakusenkadun nykyisten käyttäjien arkea kohtuuttomasti, jos jatkossa vain joka toinen vuoro vie perille keskustasta. Resursseja yritetään säästää hieman yhtäältä, mutta toisaalla resursseja kuitenkin kohdennetaan uudelleen lähes yhtä arveluttavasti.  Linjalta 17 säästyy 3 kalustoyksikköä. Linjan 41 jatke Mobiliaan syönee kaksi kalustoyksikköä, ja linjan 6B toteutukseen voi upota vielä yksi kalustoyksikkö. Yksityiskohdista ei aivan kaikkea vielä selviä, mutta olen toiveikas siitä, että linjan 40 B-varianttia Mobiliaan ei liikennöitäisi päällekkäin linjan 41 liikennöintiaikoina, koska linjalla 41 olisi kuitenkin tiheä 15 minuutin vuoroväli.

Nyssen tiedotteen lopussa on vielä maininnat vuorotarjonnan harventamisesta linjan 12 reitinosalla Tampere-Pirkkala sekä linjalla 37, että vuorotarjonnan tihentämisestä linjan 38 reitinosalla Tays-Hervanta sekä linjoilla 33 ja 35. Eli näissäkin tapauksissa kyse olisi lähinnä resurssien siirtämisestä kohteesta toiseen. Kenties näille on olemassa hyvät tosiasialliset perustelut. Toivottavasti ainakin reitit 11 ja 12 osattaisiin jatkossa porrastaa paremmin, sillä nykyisellään ne kulkevat suurimmaksi osaksi peräkkäin Partolan ja rautatieaseman välisellä osuudella. Mutta onko Reuharinniemeen ja linjan 38 itäiselle puolikkaalle oikeasti syytä kohdistaa yksittäisiä ruuhka-ajan lisävuoroja? Varsinkin, kun ne kuitenkin lomittuisivat muiden vuorojen kanssa vain kohtalaisesti? Olisiko järkevämpää sitten vain kytkeä linja 38 suosiolla lännessä Lentävänniemen sijaan Reuharinniemeen? Osuus Lielahti-Lentävänniemi on tällä hetkellä täysin päällekkäistä linjojen 9 ja 19 kanssa. 

Oma näkemykseni on vahvasti se, että linja 12 on haluttu vain nostaa tikunnokkaan mielivaltaisesti, kun yksi on täytynyt jostain valita. Itse olisin päätynyt harventamaan ennemmin linjojen 30 ja 31 vuoroja. Villi arvaukseni on myös, että linjan 34 toteutuneet matkustajamäärät kalustoyksikköä ja liikennöintikilometriä kohden eivät tule kestämään päivänvaloa sen paremmin mitä linjoilla 12, 30 ja 31. Ainakin Sarankulmassa linja 34 liikennöi tyhjillään pitkin päivää.

Toki olen lähtökohtaisesti paljon hyväksyvämpi vuorotarjonnan harventamiselle muillakin reiteillä, koska yksinkertaisesti odotin ratikan jälkeisen liikennöinnin mittakaavan jäävän paljon lopullista linjasto 2021 -suunnitelmaa pienemmäksi. Epäilen suurta huijausta siinä, kuinka paljon bussilinjaston säästöjen varaan laskettiin ratikkasuunnitelmissa, ja kuinka vähän niistä säästöistä on lopulta realisoitunut, kun säästyneitä resursseja on tuhlattu ja pirstaloitu muille reiteille ympäri kaupunkia. En kuitenkaan ole halunnut asettua tätä kehitystä vastaan, koska kasvua pitää etsiä jatkossakin, ja siihen edellytetään koko ajan uusia ja luovempia ratkaisuja ja rohkeutta. Mutta järki ja kohtuus ja taloudellinen tasapaino suunnitelmien perusteista ja toteutuksista pitää löytyä. 

Tässä on nyt ollut minulta ehkä kohtuuttomastikin kritiikkiä ja liian vähän kiitosta ja rakentavaa suhtautumista. Olen erittäin tyytyväinen siitä, että näitä asioita tuodaan esiin julkiseen keskusteluun, asukastilaisuuksiin ja aikanaan lautakunnan käsittelyyn. Jos ja kun minulta kysyy, niin joka vuosi vastaisin varmaankin samoilla sanoilla, että omasta mielestäni harkittavien toimenpiteiden määrä saisi olla esitettyä suurempi ja vaikuttavampi. Asioihin perehtymättömiltä kuntalaisilta ja tuttuihin reitteihinsä tottuneilta asiakkailta kun kysyttäisiin, niin todennäköisesti he vastaisivat päin vastoin. Linjaston ja joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kehittäminen on siksi tehtävä pienemmin askelin ja hitain liikkein, harkiten ja tarkkaavaisesti, eri sidosryhmiä kuunnellen ja diplomaattisesti. Siksi minua joskus vallan turhauttaa voimakkaine mielipiteineni, mutta ehkä vuosikymmenien kuluessa näkee sitten paremmin metsän puilta, kuinka järjestelmä on ottanut lopulta isoja harppauksia eteenpäin, pienempiin kerta-annoksiin palasteltuna.


Lisäys: Kannattaa käydä myös lukemassa Joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksen 10.11. pöytäkirjasta SDP:n valtuustoaloite ja siihen annettu lausunto. Siellä todetaan linjan 13 reitistä keskustassa nimittäin seuraavaa: 




> Linjan 13 reittiä keskustassa on suunniteltu muutettavaksi kesäkauden 2022 alussa. Linjalla haluttiin saada asiakaskokemuksia ja matkustajaseurantaa linjasta, joka kulki Ratinanrannan kautta. Matkustajaseurannan perusteella linjalla 13 tehdään merkittävä määrä matkoja Lielahti - Tesoma ja Hervanta - Hatanpään sairaala välillä. Tämä viittaa siihen, että linjalla ei niinkään tehdä tai nousta keskusta-alueen pysäkeiltä. Päätös linjan 13 keskustan reitistä tuodaan joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätettäväksi joulukuussa 2021 ja mahdollisella uudella linjareitillä aloitetaan liikennöinti kesäkauden 2022 alussa.

----------


## Eppu

Tarkemmin tuota linkin takaa löytyvää karttaa selaillessa käy osittain ilmi, että ratikkavaihto ei ollutkaan monille oikein mieleen, etenkin kun linjaa 17 ehdotetaan nyt korvattavaksi suoralla yhteydellä keskustasta. Tältä osin herää kysymys, onko tuo tiheimmillään 20 min välein kulkeva 6A riittävä vuorotarjonnaltaan Orimuskadulla ja Mäentakusenkadulla - siitäkään huolimatta että sillä suunnalla palvelee myös ratikkavaihtolinja 18. (Kun se ratikkavaihto ei ole useimmille selvästikään mieluinen juttu!) 
Tähän liittyen linjan 41 vuoroväli (15min) tuntuu kovin ylitarjonnalta varsinkin jonnekin Mobiliaan. Voisikohan sen jopa kierrättää Atalan liittymästä Mäentakusenkadun kautta? Lisää ajoaikaa ei välttämättä tulisi moisella tempulla montaa minuuttia lisää, ehkä 5 enintään. Ja kun tuo vaihto ratikkaan ei ole mieluisa, niin reittiä voisi pidentää vaikkapa Sorin aukiolle ja vuoroväliä kasvattaa 20 minuuttiin, sopisi siten hyvin porrastus 6A:n kanssa myöskin.

----------


## nickr

> Linjojen 13 ja 80 matkustajien ajateltaneen vaihtavan jo ensi vuonna Santalahdessa bussilinjoihin 9 ja 19, siinä missä joutunevat sitä tekemään myös vuotta myöhemmin ratikkaan samassa paikassa, kun ratikan liikennöinti Santalahteen alkaa.


Nyssehän tässä taannoin lupasi, että runkolinjat sekä "seutukympit" jäävät liikennöimään Hämeenkadulle ja Keskustorille, näin ollen en oikein usko, että linjan 80 yhteydestä tulisi ratikan myötä vaihdollinen. Jos näin tapahtuisi, olisi hyvin erikoista että Ylöjärveltä tulisi suora yhteys Tampereelle vähemmän käytetyllä ja harvemmin kulkevalla linjalla 28, mutta ei tiheästi liikennöivällä runkolinjalla 80.




> Oma näkemykseni on vahvasti se, että linja 12 on haluttu vain nostaa tikunnokkaan mielivaltaisesti, kun yksi on täytynyt jostain valita. Itse olisin päätynyt harventamaan ennemmin linjojen 30 ja 31 vuoroja. Villi arvaukseni on myös, että linjan 34 toteutuneet matkustajamäärät kalustoyksikköä ja liikennöintikilometriä kohden eivät tule kestämään päivänvaloa sen paremmin mitä linjoilla 12, 30 ja 31. Ainakin Sarankulmassa linja 34 liikennöi tyhjillään pitkin päivää.


Linjalla 34 on tosiaan ollut suoraan sanottuna hävyttömän vähän matkustajia. Kerran olen ollut kyydissä jopa kymmenen muun matkustajan kanssa, mutta muuten, jopa ruuhka-aikaan on matkustajia ehkä keskimäärin kaksi-kolme. Koska linja soveltuu omiin tarpeisiini ihan hyvin, niin en tietenkään toivo vuorojen vähenemistä, mutta jos puolueettomasti ajatellaan, niin ihmettelen, jos vielä ensi talvikaudella linjalla liikennöidään yhtä laajasti. Sen sijaan linjan 12 vuorojen esitetystä vähenemisestä olen vähän yllättynyt, itse aina kun olen linjan nähnyt se on ollut lähes täynnä, ja nimenomaan juuri Pirkkalan suuntaan. En sitten tiedä kuinka paljon nämä tavoitematkustajamäärät ovat olleet, jos niihin ei ole päästy, mutta selvästikin yläkanttiin.

----------


## killerpop

Odotin kyllä jo, että korjaustoimia tulee nopeamminkin, kuin vasta 2022 kesäliikenteen aloittaessa. Varmaan suunnittelijan työpöydällä linjat 30 ja 31 ovat näyttäneet kivalta, mutta Sarankulma tuntuu tällä hetkellä vähän ylipalvellulta alueelta. Vaikka matkustajamäärät eivät ennallaan ole, tuntuu linjassa 8 olevan tämän talvikauden tikittävä aikapommi, kunhan kelit tästä vielä kylmenevät. Jo alkusyksystäkin, on ollut osalla vuoroja haastavaa nousta kyytiin lännen suuntaan Sorin aukion pysäkiltä, kun vuorot lastattu etusiltaa myöten täyteen ja tämä vieläpä noin 10-12 välisenä aikana.

Kasille soisi apulinjan (olkoon vaikka 8x), jolla olisi identtinen reitti Härmälän ja keskustan välillä ja sitä kapasiteettia varmaankin olisi saatavissa kivuttomasti juuri tästä 30+31 -paketista. Päätepysäkkinä keskustan osalta voisi olla tässä tapauksessa Pyynikintori, jotta Härmälästä/Härmälään kulkevat välttyisivät tarpeettomilta autonvaihdoilta ja näkisivät sen houkuttelevampana vaihtoehtona normikasin sijasta. Tarjontaa sopisi olla myös tuona 10-12 välisenä aikana. 

Varsinaiselta kasilta voisi kyllä leikata joka toisen vuoron pois osuudelta Suuppa-Kyösti, jopa kaikkina viikonpäivinä.

----------


## Jufo

Jos tuollainen apulinja 8x perustettaisiin Härmälän ja Pyynikintorin välille niin ehkä kasia voisi harventaa Tesoman suuntaan sen verran, että sen saa porrastettua linjan 7 kanssa. Nyt vuorot täyttyvät kovin epätasaisesti kun usein seiska ja kasi ajavat Tesomalle peräkanaa. Jos tällainen porrastus tehtäisiin niin seiskaa ei kannata reitittää Puisto-Kaarilan kautta.

Linjan 34 reittiosuuden Partolasta länteen voisi korvata linjan 12 Jasperintietä ajavalla reittivariaatiolla Vaittiin.

----------


## Eppu

> Kasille soisi apulinjan (olkoon vaikka 8x), jolla olisi identtinen reitti Härmälän ja keskustan välillä ja sitä kapasiteettia varmaankin olisi saatavissa kivuttomasti juuri tästä 30+31 -paketista. Päätepysäkkinä keskustan osalta voisi olla tässä tapauksessa Pyynikintori, jotta Härmälästä/Härmälään kulkevat välttyisivät tarpeettomilta autonvaihdoilta ja näkisivät sen houkuttelevampana vaihtoehtona normikasin sijasta. Tarjontaa sopisi olla myös tuona 10-12 välisenä aikana. 
> 
> Varsinaiselta kasilta voisi kyllä leikata joka toisen vuoron pois osuudelta Suuppa-Kyösti, jopa kaikkina viikonpäivinä.


Tästä muistankin nyt että keskusteltiin taannoin. Tuo apulinja olisikin parempi ratkaisu kuin nykyinen 30+31 joita en toki vähäisistä havainnoistani huolimatta ole kovin kummoisissa kuormissa nähnyt. Tampellaan ajaminenkin lienee täysin turhaa kun sitä aluetta palvelee 11 ihan riittävällä tarjonnalla. Vai onko ruuhka-ajan tarjontaa perusteltu sillä, että ko. asuinalue on rikkaiden cityihmisten elitistialue, jonne täytyy tarjota vuoroja vaikka eivät käytäkään niitä? 
11 riittäisi hyvin Tampellaan kaikkina aikoina, 31 voisi yksinään hoitaa sarankulman ja pereen alueen lisätarjonnan (30min välein?) niin että keskustan päätteenä toimisi esim. sorin aukio. Loput ylijääneet autot sitten tälle kasin apulinjalle, jonka numero vois olla vaikka tuo 30.

----------


## Precise

> Odotin kyllä jo, että korjaustoimia tulee nopeamminkin, kuin vasta 2022 kesäliikenteen aloittaessa. Varmaan suunnittelijan työpöydällä linjat 30 ja 31 ovat näyttäneet kivalta, mutta Sarankulma tuntuu tällä hetkellä vähän ylipalvellulta alueelta. Vaikka matkustajamäärät eivät ennallaan ole, tuntuu linjassa 8 olevan tämän talvikauden tikittävä aikapommi, kunhan kelit tästä vielä kylmenevät. Jo alkusyksystäkin, on ollut osalla vuoroja haastavaa nousta kyytiin lännen suuntaan Sorin aukion pysäkiltä, kun vuorot lastattu etusiltaa myöten täyteen ja tämä vieläpä noin 10-12 välisenä aikana.
> 
> Kasille soisi apulinjan (olkoon vaikka 8x), jolla olisi identtinen reitti Härmälän ja keskustan välillä ja sitä kapasiteettia varmaankin olisi saatavissa kivuttomasti juuri tästä 30+31 -paketista. Päätepysäkkinä keskustan osalta voisi olla tässä tapauksessa Pyynikintori, jotta Härmälästä/Härmälään kulkevat välttyisivät tarpeettomilta autonvaihdoilta ja näkisivät sen houkuttelevampana vaihtoehtona normikasin sijasta. Tarjontaa sopisi olla myös tuona 10-12 välisenä aikana. 
> 
> Varsinaiselta kasilta voisi kyllä leikata joka toisen vuoron pois osuudelta Suuppa-Kyösti, jopa kaikkina viikonpäivinä.


Mikä ero 30+31-parin ja tämän kasin apulinjan välillä olisi? Nykyisen järjestelyn ja ennen Linjasto 2021 -aikaa käytössä olleen linjan 27 ideahan on ollut tarjota lisäliikennettä ruuhkasuuntaan, eli aamupäivisin keskustaan ja iltapäivisin Härmälään. Samalla saadaan kaupanpäällisinä tarjontaa työpaikka-alueelle Sarankulmaan autojen tyhjänä ajattamisesta ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan Härmälän läpi. 

Ranta-Tampellan ja osittain Pereenkin lenkit perustunevat muuten sopivien kääntöpaikkojen puutteeseen. Ranta-Tampellan osalta voi myös sanoa, että alueen joukkoliikennepalvelut ovat olleet pitkään täysin luokattomat alueen asukasmääriin nähden, joten hyvä että edes tätä kautta saadaan tärkeimpiin liikkumisaikoihin tarjontaa. Asukaspohja riittää kyllä, joten kyllä ne linjat löydetään ajan kanssa.

----------


## killerpop

> Mikä ero 30+31-parin ja tämän kasin apulinjan välillä olisi?


Ero olisi käytännössä keskustan pysäkkitarjonta. Tällä hetkellähän 30+31 skippaa linja-autoaseman, työmaasta johtuen Sorin aukion, Koskipuiston, Keskustorin unohtamatta myöskään Metso/Aleksanterin kirkko. Ongelmahan on enempi, mahtuuko kasin kyytiin ennen Koskipuistoa vai pitääkö itsensä hilata sinne asti. Voisi myös hieman hillitä vuorojen ketjuuntumista.

Runkobussilinjojen pituudet alkaa olla viety jo äärimittoihinsa ja ovat kovin häiriöherkkiä (poikkeuksena 2 ja 10). Marraskuun alkupuolella oli pienoinen peräänajo Paasikiventiellä joka ensin sekoitti linjat 9 ja 19, ja hetkeä myöhemmin oli myös koko Pispalan valtatie tukossa länteen (vielä klo 18), koska rantatunnelin liikenne ohjautui katuverkolle.

Tähän varmaan toki mennäänkin tulevaisuudessa enemmän liityntäliikenteen myötä, mutta se ei auta tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Razer

Kävin tuossa ensimmäisessä asukastilaisuudessa Peltolammilla. Ilmeni, että koulupolku kulkee nykyään Multisillasta ja Peltolammilta Koivistonkylään Hatanpään sijaan. Ja juuri tästä syystä Nysse on saanut kärkästä palautetta ja sen takia Nysse esittää linjan 15 reitittämistä Koivistonkylän kautta. Paikan päällä olleet asukkaat olivat voimakkaasti yhtä mieltä siitä, että jo nykyinen reitti Hatanpään sairaalan kautta on liian mutkitteleva ja että enemmistö haluaa suoria reittejä keskustaan. 

Tarkkasilmäinen lukija saattaa huomata, että nykyisin linja 50 palvelee juuri tällä samalla reitillä Multisillasta Koivistonkylään asti, että miksei se sellaisenaan riittäisi? Mutta kun valitettavasti linjalla 50 on vain 30 minuutin vuoroväli ja sen palvelualue ulottuu koko Lempäälän nauhatajaaman matkalle, niin linjan 50 linja-autot kulkevat nyt täynnä ja linja 15 tyhjillään, vaikka linjalla 15 olisi se tiheämpi 15 minuutin vuoroväli. Tilanteeseen tarvinnee siis joka tapauksessa jotenkin reagoida.

Nyssen itse luetteloimissa ongelmakohdissa mainittiin ettei Härmälästä, Multisillasta eikä Peltolammilta ole suoraa yhteyttä Hatanpään sairaalalle. Esittelijä kuitenkin mainitsi, että esimerkiksi Härmälän tapauksessa kyse on ensisijaisesti siitä, että kun aikaisemmin reitti kulki Hatanpään sairaalan kautta, niin härmäläläiset eivät sen vuoksi linjaa käyttäneet, ja runkolinja ruuhkautui. Asukastilaisuudessa läsnäolleet heti huomauttivat, että samaa ongelmaa ollaan nyt sitten vain siirtämässä heidän linjalleen nro 15.

Itse kommentoin, että jos koulumatkatarpeet toistuvat enintään 2-3 kertaa päivässä suuntaansa ja vain koulupäivisin, niin ei yksin niiden ehdoilla pidä tehdä muutoksia linjoihin, joiden kuuluu palvella käyttäjien enemmistöä vuoden jokaisena päivänä aamusta iltaan ja tiheällä vuorovälillä.

Juuri muista reiteistä tilaisuudessa ei edes keskusteltu. Bussilla haluttiin yhä päästä Keskustorille, ja jos bussi kiersi Satakunnankadun kautta, niin asukkaat kertoivat jäävänsä bussista Ratinassa ja kävelevänsä siitä Keskustorille. Viistokatukin muistettiin kertaalleen vaatia palautettavaksi.

----------


## Eppu

Olen yhden kerran ollut tuollaisessa asukastilaisuudessa, joskin siitä on monta vuotta aikaa ja silloin uutta linjastoa suunniteltiin. Kuitenkin yleiskuva oli sellainen että esittelijät itse puolustivat ratikan erinomaisuutta niinkuin olisivat jossain hypnoosissa. Kriittisiin kommentteihin ja palautteeseen vastattiin joko hiljaisuudella tai sitten jollakin ympäripyöreällä jargonilla. Kertoo vaan siitä että päätökset tehdään oikeasti kabineteissa ja nämä tilaisuudet ovat suunnittelijoille vain pakollinen kulu- ja ajantuhlaushetki, muodollisuuden vuoksi.

----------


## Jufo

> Tarkkasilmäinen lukija saattaa huomata, että nykyisin linja 50 palvelee juuri tällä samalla reitillä Multisillasta Koivistonkylään asti, että miksei se sellaisenaan riittäisi? Mutta kun valitettavasti linjalla 50 on vain 30 minuutin vuoroväli ja sen palvelualue ulottuu koko Lempäälän nauhatajaaman matkalle, niin linjan 50 linja-autot kulkevat nyt täynnä ja linja 15 tyhjillään, vaikka linjalla 15 olisi se tiheämpi 15 minuutin vuoroväli. Tilanteeseen tarvinnee siis joka tapauksessa jotenkin reagoida.


Tuo vaikuttaa ihan järkevältä syyltä vaihtaa linjojen 15 ja 50 reitit päittäin. Ei ole järkevää, että 50 kerää kaikki matkustajat pitkältä matkalta ja ruuhka-aikaan tuplasti tiheämmin liikennöivä 15 ajaa puolityhjänä. Voisiko uudelta 15:lta sitten vain jättää Hatanpään sairaalan kierron pois? Tällöin tosin sairaalalle jäisi enää linjat 11 ja 13, ja sitten ainakin 13 pitäisi reitittää Keskustorin kautta.

----------


## Eppu

> Voisiko uudelta 15:lta sitten vain jättää Hatanpään sairaalan kierron pois? Tällöin tosin sairaalalle jäisi enää linjat 11 ja 13, ja sitten ainakin 13 pitäisi reitittää Keskustorin kautta.


Voisi toki. Eihän sairaalalle ole pitkä matka valtatieltä. Korvaava palvelu sairaalan osalta voisi toteutua vaikkapa juurikin 13 reitittämisellä keskustorin kautta sekä linjan 31 avulla, joka tarjoaisi ruuhka-ajan vuorot ruuhkasuuntaan ap/ip.

----------


## Razer

Hervannan tilaisuudessa keskustelua riitti monipuolisemmin erilaisista aiheista ja näkökulmista, ja yleisö esitti epäkohtien lisäksi kiitettävän paljon myös ideoita ja ratkaisuehdotuksia. 

Teemoja: Hallilan länsiosat, Näyttelijänkatu, suorien Tays-yhteyksien menettäminen, kiemurtelevat reitit, erillisen syöttöliikenteen puute, huonosti synkronoidut ja epäluotettavat vaihtoyhteydet, korvaavan palveluliikenteen palveluaikojen riittämättömyys.

Näkökulmia Hallilan länsiosista:
- yhteydet kouluihin Nekalaan ja Juhannuskylään menetetty
- vaihtaminen Koivistonkylässä ei toimi, koska bussit kulkevat niin epäluotettavasti keskustan ruuhkien takia
- ehdotus linjan 14 päätepysäkin siirtämisestä Turtolan sijaan Hallilaan
- kiitosta yhteyden saamisesta Hervantaan myös viikonloppuisin

Näkökulmia Näyttelijänkadulta:
- 800 metrin kävelyetäisyystavoite palvelutasokriteereistä ei täyty
- paljon ikäihmisiä ja huonojalkaisia, joille Insinöörinkadun ja Hervannantien pysäkit eivät toimi vaihtoehtona
- ehdotus linjan 35 jatkamisesta Näyttelijänkadulle
- vaihtoehtoisesti toivottiin uudelleen harkittavaksi katuyhteyden puhkaisemista Hervannantielle, koska hankkeen kohtaama aikaisempi vastustus tuskin oli enemmistön mielipide

----------


## nickr

> Hervannan tilaisuudessa keskustelua riitti monipuolisemmin erilaisista aiheista ja näkökulmista, ja yleisö esitti epäkohtien lisäksi kiitettävän paljon myös ideoita ja ratkaisuehdotuksia. 
> ---
> Näkökulmia Näyttelijänkadulta:
> - 800 metrin kävelyetäisyystavoite palvelutasokriteereistä ei täyty
> - paljon ikäihmisiä ja huonojalkaisia, joille Insinöörinkadun ja Hervannantien pysäkit eivät toimi vaihtoehtona
> - ehdotus linjan 35 jatkamisesta Näyttelijänkadulle
> - vaihtoehtoisesti toivottiin uudelleen harkittavaksi katuyhteyden puhkaisemista Hervannantielle, koska hankkeen kohtaama aikaisempi vastustus tuskin oli enemmistön mielipide


Tuo linjan 35 jatkaminen Näyttelijänkadulle on itse asiassa ihan hyvä idea, tosin silloin se vaatisi myös linjan 33 jatkamista sinne. Laskeskelin että jos Mäyränmäestä linjat jatkaisivat Näyttelijänkadulle reittiä Ruskontie-Ahvenisjärventie-Arkkitehdinkatu-Näyttelijänkatu, joutuisi lähtöaikoja hieman korjaamaan, mutta tämä liikennöinti olisi silti mahdollista nykyisellä kapasiteetilla (2 bussia, 30 min vuoroväli). Silloin tosin ainoastaan Keskustorille jäisi kolmen minuutin kääntöaika, toiseen päähän ei juuri yhtään. Mutta tällä hetkellä esim. linjalla 71 on samanlainen tilanne, että kääntöajat ovat jotain minuutin luokkaa, joten mahdottomuus se ei ole. Arkkitehdinkadun kautta mentäessä myös sille alueelle tulisi nopeampi yhteys keskustaan linjan 5 lisäksi (ratikkapysäkki ei oikein palvele muita kuin kadun itäpäässä asuvia).

Toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla linjan 13 jakaminen A:ksi ja B:ksi, A menisi Näyttelijänkadulle ja B Lintuhyttiin. Mitään havaintoa minulla ei ole, mutta mietityttää, että tuleeko Lintuhytin yhdeltä pysäkiltä muka niin paljon matkustajia, että sinne on järkevää ajaa arkisin 20 minuutin välein. Siksikin Näyttelijänkadulle voisi sopia myös tämä vaihtoehto. Näyttelijänkadun jättäminen kokonaan ilman palvelua myös tulevaisuudessa olisi outoa, kun käsittääkseni matkustajamäärät eivät mitään kovin pieniä ole olleet.

Vielä tuosta aikaisemmin puhutusta Härmälän yhteydestä, ja linjoista 30+31, tänään todistin tilannetta kuinka Härmälänrannan hyvinkin suositulta pysäkiltä noin 25:stä matkustajasta muutama nousi aamuruuhkassa linjaan 30, ja loput parikymmentä jäivät odottamaan muutaman minuutin päästä tullutta kasia. Selvästikin siis ihmiset matkustavat mieluummin seisten tuulilasikuormassa Hämeenkadulle, kuin väljemmässä autossa Ratinaan, josta joko vaihtavat tai kävelevät. Myöskin Hatanpään pysäkeiltä tulee vielä reilusti ihmisiä kasiin, eli ilmeisesti myöskään Satakunnankatua liikennöivät linjat 12 ja 15 eivät ihmisiä innosta. Mietin, että koska Keskustorin terminaalissa on vielä yksi laituri tyhjänä, niin eikö 30+31-linjoja voisi ajattaa sinne asti, jos se saisi ihmiset niitäkin käyttämään. Ne kerrat kun olen nähnyt, niin aika lailla tyhjänä jatkavat Ranta-Tampellaan. Rautatienkatua kulkeva reitti aiheuttaa myös paljon myöhästymisiä etenkin Sorinaukion loppumattoman työmaan takia.

----------


## Eppu

> Tuo linjan 35 jatkaminen Näyttelijänkadulle on itse asiassa ihan hyvä idea, tosin silloin se vaatisi myös linjan 33 jatkamista sinne. Laskeskelin että jos Mäyränmäestä linjat jatkaisivat Näyttelijänkadulle reittiä Ruskontie-Ahvenisjärventie-Arkkitehdinkatu-Näyttelijänkatu, joutuisi lähtöaikoja hieman korjaamaan, mutta tämä liikennöinti olisi silti mahdollista nykyisellä kapasiteetilla (2 bussia, 30 min vuoroväli). Silloin tosin ainoastaan Keskustorille jäisi kolmen minuutin kääntöaika, toiseen päähän ei juuri yhtään. Mutta tällä hetkellä esim. linjalla 71 on samanlainen tilanne, että kääntöajat ovat jotain minuutin luokkaa, joten mahdottomuus se ei ole. Arkkitehdinkadun kautta mentäessä myös sille alueelle tulisi nopeampi yhteys keskustaan linjan 5 lisäksi (ratikkapysäkki ei oikein palvele muita kuin kadun itäpäässä asuvia).
> 
> Toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla linjan 13 jakaminen A:ksi ja B:ksi, A menisi Näyttelijänkadulle ja B Lintuhyttiin. Mitään havaintoa minulla ei ole, mutta mietityttää, että tuleeko Lintuhytin yhdeltä pysäkiltä muka niin paljon matkustajia, että sinne on järkevää ajaa arkisin 20 minuutin välein. Siksikin Näyttelijänkadulle voisi sopia myös tämä vaihtoehto. Näyttelijänkadun jättäminen kokonaan ilman palvelua myös tulevaisuudessa olisi outoa, kun käsittääkseni matkustajamäärät eivät mitään kovin pieniä ole olleet.
> 
> Vielä tuosta aikaisemmin puhutusta Härmälän yhteydestä, ja linjoista 30+31, tänään todistin tilannetta kuinka Härmälänrannan hyvinkin suositulta pysäkiltä noin 25:stä matkustajasta muutama nousi aamuruuhkassa linjaan 30, ja loput parikymmentä jäivät odottamaan muutaman minuutin päästä tullutta kasia. Selvästikin siis ihmiset matkustavat mieluummin seisten tuulilasikuormassa Hämeenkadulle, kuin väljemmässä autossa Ratinaan, josta joko vaihtavat tai kävelevät. Myöskin Hatanpään pysäkeiltä tulee vielä reilusti ihmisiä kasiin, eli ilmeisesti myöskään Satakunnankatua liikennöivät linjat 12 ja 15 eivät ihmisiä innosta. Mietin, että koska Keskustorin terminaalissa on vielä yksi laituri tyhjänä, niin eikö 30+31-linjoja voisi ajattaa sinne asti, jos se saisi ihmiset niitäkin käyttämään. Ne kerrat kun olen nähnyt, niin aika lailla tyhjänä jatkavat Ranta-Tampellaan. Rautatienkatua kulkeva reitti aiheuttaa myös paljon myöhästymisiä etenkin Sorinaukion loppumattoman työmaan takia.


33/35 ehdotetaan tihennettäväksi 20 min vuorovälille, joten väkisinkin niillä on ensi syksynä vissiinkin vähintään 3 bussia. Mutta pieni reitin pidennys lisäisi linjalle varmasti neljännen auton, joten tuskin sekään mikään iso lisäkulu on, etenkään jos asiakkaita on.

Linjalle 13 en lähtisi tekemään mitään haaroituksia, ainoastaan siirtäisin reitin keskustorin kautta kulkevaksi.

Härmälän osalta killerpop jo on moneen kertaan vahvistanut tämän saman havainnon. Enemmistö haluaa Keskustorille ja siitä eteenpäin, siksi 30 kulkee usein pienissä kuormissa ja kasi monesti tuulilasikuormassa. Tämän takia aiemmin mainittu apulinja olisi fiksumpi ratkaisu ja linjaa 31 voisi samalla harventaa. Tampellaan kyllä riittäisi hyvin linjan 11 palvelu.

----------


## killerpop

> Vielä tuosta aikaisemmin puhutusta Härmälän yhteydestä, ja linjoista 30+31, tänään todistin tilannetta kuinka Härmälänrannan hyvinkin suositulta pysäkiltä noin 25:stä matkustajasta muutama nousi aamuruuhkassa linjaan 30, ja loput parikymmentä jäivät odottamaan muutaman minuutin päästä tullutta kasia. Selvästikin siis ihmiset matkustavat mieluummin seisten tuulilasikuormassa Hämeenkadulle, kuin väljemmässä autossa Ratinaan, josta joko vaihtavat tai kävelevät. Myöskin Hatanpään pysäkeiltä tulee vielä reilusti ihmisiä kasiin, eli ilmeisesti myöskään Satakunnankatua liikennöivät linjat 12 ja 15 eivät ihmisiä innosta. Mietin, että koska Keskustorin terminaalissa on vielä yksi laituri tyhjänä, niin eikö 30+31-linjoja voisi ajattaa sinne asti, jos se saisi ihmiset niitäkin käyttämään. Ne kerrat kun olen nähnyt, niin aika lailla tyhjänä jatkavat Ranta-Tampellaan. Rautatienkatua kulkeva reitti aiheuttaa myös paljon myöhästymisiä etenkin Sorinaukion loppumattoman työmaan takia.


Tässäpä tämä, hyvä että myös muut havainnoivat samaa. Markkinaehtoiset toimijatkin laittavat vuoronsa sinne, missä sitä kysyntää on ja yrittävät myös vastata siihen kysyntään, mutta Nysse tekee hukkalinjoillansa juuri toisin, kuin mitä asiakkaat oikeasti tarvitsevat. Juuri tämä pysäkkiverkoston epäsymmetrisyys keskustan päässä tekee näistä 30+31 vaihdollisia linjoja, jos on menossa vähänkin pidemmälle tai haluaisi minimoida kävelymatkansa. 

Sikäli kun tarvitsee vaihtaa vaikkapa siihen ratikkaan 1 Sorilla tai toisin päin, on tiheämmin kulkeva 8 enempi houkutteleva vaihtoehto kuin harvemmin kulkeva 30+31 joka kulkee kauempaa.

Seurataan tilannetta mielenkiinnolla, mutta en usko, että 30+31 suurempaa suosiota tulee saamaan koskaan

----------


## tkp

> Markkinaehtoiset toimijatkin laittavat vuoronsa sinne, missä sitä kysyntää on ja yrittävät myös vastata siihen kysyntään, mutta Nysse tekee hukkalinjoillansa juuri toisin, kuin mitä asiakkaat oikeasti tarvitsevat.


Aamulehdessä on ollut hyvä mielipidekirjoitus nyssen toiminnasta. Kun työvuorot alkavat Pitkässäniemessä klo. 7.00 niin 15b on pihassa viisi yli. Vastaavasti illalla kun pitäisi kotia lähteä töistä niin bussi lähtee pihasta muutama minuutti ennen työvuorojen päättymistä. Nyssen vastaus facebookissa kirjoitukseen  on tyypillistä viranomaisen diipadaapaa. Noo, mitä enemmän nysse p*rseilee sitä syvempään hatanpään automyyjät kumartaa Frenckelin suuntaan.

https://www.aamulehti.fi/lukijalta/a...008389148.html
https://www.facebook.com/nysse.fi/po...58330861372283

----------


## Miska

> Härmälän osalta killerpop jo on moneen kertaan vahvistanut tämän saman havainnon. Enemmistö haluaa Keskustorille ja siitä eteenpäin, siksi 30 kulkee usein pienissä kuormissa ja kasi monesti tuulilasikuormassa.


Veikkaan, että kyse on myös siitä, että keskivertohärmäläläisellä ei ole hajuakaan minne joku silloin tällöin kulkeva linja 30 on menossa, jolloin moni suosiolla jää odottamaan tuttua runkolinjaa vaikka se todennäköisesti olisikin seisomakuormassa. Olen vuosikymmenten varrella törmännyt tähän samaan ilmiöön monessa eri paikassa ja monella eri linjalla. Toisaalta tuo on myös yksi keskeinen syy miksi runkolinjoja on haluttu kehittää: harvemmista linjoista muodostuva, mutta tiheämmillä vuoroväleillä palveleva linjasto on tavalliselle joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälle huomattavasti helpompi hallita kuin perinteinen spagettilinjasto.

----------


## Jufo

> Aamulehdessä on ollut hyvä mielipidekirjoitus nyssen toiminnasta. Kun työvuorot alkavat Pitkässäniemessä klo. 7.00 niin 15b on pihassa viisi yli. Vastaavasti illalla kun pitäisi kotia lähteä töistä niin bussi lähtee pihasta muutama minuutti ennen työvuorojen päättymistä. Nyssen vastaus facebookissa kirjoitukseen  on tyypillistä viranomaisen diipadaapaa. Noo, mitä enemmän nysse p*rseilee sitä syvempään hatanpään automyyjät kumartaa Frenckelin suuntaan.
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/lukijalta/a...008389148.html
> https://www.facebook.com/nysse.fi/po...58330861372283


Ongelma on, että jos iltapäivän xx:25 ja xx:55 lähdöt Pitkäniemestä muutetaan xx:10 ja xx:40 niin silloin Sandvikilta lähdöt on vastaavasti muutettava xx:25 ja xx:55 ja ongelma siirtyy sinne. Kysymys kuuluu, kummassa kohteessa (Myllypuro/Pitkäniemi) on enemmän työntekijöitä joiden työvuoro loppuu tasan tasalta tai puolelta?

Voisi kai Pitkäniemestä lähteä xx:03 ja xx:33 ja Sandivikilta xx:15 ja xx:45 niin ainakaan kohtuuttoman pitkiä odotusaikoja ei ole työvuoron päättymisen jälkeen kenelläkään?

----------


## nickr

Minulla on jäänyt tajuamatta, että miksi linjalle 15 haluttiin järjestää A- ja B-variaatiot? Mikseivät kaikki linjan 15 vuorot aja Pitkäniemeen, ja Sandvikin liikenne hoideta linjalla 71, kuten ennenkin? Huomasin nimittäin, että linjalle 71 on kaikessa hiljaisuudessa lisätty arki-illoille kaksi Ax-vuoroa, jotka koukkaavat Sandvikin kautta Nokialta tullessaan. Mahdollisesti matkustajatoiveiden tulos, etenkin kun tuossa kohtaa iltaa on 15A:lla kolmen tunnin väli. Toki minulla ei ole mitään tietoa Sandvikin (ja Myllypuron teollisuusalueen) matkustajamääristä, tuleeko sieltä pari vai parikymmentä matkustajaa, jos käyttäjiä on enemmän, niin silloin on ehkä perusteltuakin tarjota vaihdotonta yhteyttä keskustaan (tätähän ei linja 71 mahdollista).

----------


## Jufo

Kyllä Sandvikilta joskus nousi klo 16 iltapäivällä parikymmentäkin työntekijää kyytiin. Pitkäniemestäkin parhaimmillaan saman verran.

Olettaisin että joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa on tiedossa yleisimmät työvuorojen alkamis- ja päättymisajat joihin vuorot yritetään sovittaa.

----------


## killerpop

> Kyllä Sandvikilta joskus nousi klo 16 iltapäivällä parikymmentäkin työntekijää kyytiin. Pitkäniemestäkin parhaimmillaan saman verran.
> 
> Olettaisin että joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa on tiedossa yleisimmät työvuorojen alkamis- ja päättymisajat joihin vuorot yritetään sovittaa.


Sandvikin tilanne voitaisiin hoitaa ihan hyvin Y-vuoroilla, mutta jostain kumman syystä tällaisia täsmäaseita ei haluta käyttää. Olisihan se liian joustavaa, jos helposti muistettavien ei ketään palvelevien aikataulujen sijaan keinovalikoimassa olisi edelleen räätälöidyt kuljetukset juuri silloin, kun niitä tarvitaan. Tokihan Myllypuron alueella on muitakin työnantajia, mutta piikit on varmasti tunnistettavissa.

----------


## tkp

> Sandvikin tilanne voitaisiin hoitaa ihan hyvin Y-vuoroilla, mutta jostain kumman syystä tällaisia täsmäaseita ei haluta käyttää. Olisihan se liian joustavaa, jos helposti muistettavien ei ketään palvelevien aikataulujen sijaan keinovalikoimassa olisi edelleen räätälöidyt kuljetukset juuri silloin, kun niitä tarvitaan. Tokihan Myllypuron alueella on muitakin työnantajia, mutta piikit on varmasti tunnistettavissa.


Kolmenkulman ja Sandvikin yhteydet olisi helposti ratkaistavissa vaikkapa niin että osa  7- tai 8-linjan lähdöistä ajettaisiin Tesomalta Sandvikille. toisella on ruuhka-aikana 7 minuutin vuoroväli ja toisella 10-minuuttia, ja varsinkin kun Kolmenkulman vuorot on vielä ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan niin ei luulisi olevan ongelma ajaa linja Sandvikille josta sitten siirtoajo joko Kalkun tai Haukíluoman päättelle. Ja iltapäivällä toisinpäin.

Tosin, tässä kohtaa voi kysyä että oliko hyvä idea katkaista 71 Lielahteen joka tosiaan oli kätevä yhteys Kolmenkulmalle. Nysse teki itselleen ongelman jota se nyt yrittää ratkaista huonolla menestyksellä. Mitä 71:sta tuli joskus ajettua kun se vielä kulki keskustorille niin suurin osa Kolmenkulman suuntaan työmatkaavista tuli kyytiin keskustorilta ja keskustan pysäkeiltä. ja sitten muutama Lielahden Prismalta, ilmeisesti vaihtaneet Lentävänniemen suunnalta.

----------


## Jufo

> Kolmenkulman ja Sandvikin yhteydet olisi helposti ratkaistavissa vaikkapa niin että osa  7- tai 8-linjan lähdöistä ajettaisiin Tesomalta Sandvikille. toisella on ruuhka-aikana 7 minuutin vuoroväli ja toisella 10-minuuttia, ja varsinkin kun Kolmenkulman vuorot on vielä ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan niin ei luulisi olevan ongelma ajaa linja Sandvikille josta sitten siirtoajo joko Kalkun tai Haukíluoman päättelle. Ja iltapäivällä toisinpäin.


Tämähän ei ole mikään uusi keksintö. 90-luvulla osa silloisen linjan 26 (vastaa kasia) vuoroista ajoi tunnuksella T Tesomankatua Tamrockiin kääntymättä Virontörmänkadulle. Sitten 90-luvun lopussa linjalle 1 Kalkku-Härmälä lisättiin Tamrockin kautta ajavia T-vuoroja. Tamrockilla/Sandvikilla poikettiin siis matkan varrella Kalkusta Tesomalle. Tosin silloin ei vielä ajettu Kalkunvuoren kautta, joten nykyään tuo reitti ei oikein toimisi.

----------


## killerpop

> Tämähän ei ole mikään uusi keksintö. 90-luvulla osa silloisen linjan 26 (vastaa kasia) vuoroista ajoi tunnuksella T Tesomankatua Tamrockiin kääntymättä Virontörmänkadulle. Sitten 90-luvun lopussa linjalle 1 Kalkku-Härmälä lisättiin Tamrockin kautta ajavia T-vuoroja. Tamrockilla/Sandvikilla poikettiin siis matkan varrella Kalkusta Tesomalle. Tosin silloin ei vielä ajettu Kalkunvuoren kautta, joten nykyään tuo reitti ei oikein toimisi.


7:n tapauksessa Kalkunvuorenkadun ja Kalkun kehätien risteyksestä on 1,8km matka Pihtisulunkadun päättärille ja 1,7km matka Kalkun päättärille. Harvaa omakotialuetta kuten Kalkku palvellaan arkisin 10 min vuorovälillä.
Toinen liian helppo ratkaisu olis kääntää osa linjan 13 vuoroista Ikurintien risteyksestä kulkemaan Pihtisulunkadulle, sillä ei siellä joka vuoroon riitä nousijaa, jotka olisivat menossa Ikurintien alueelta Tesomalle tai toisin päin. Pistosta tulee 1,4km suuntaansa, joten sama auto samalla aikataululla kerkeisi vielä Tesomallekin kääntymään. Esim nykyisessä sunnuntaiaikataulussakin on 10-15min pääteseisontaa Tesomalla.

Vuodesta 2007 alkaen ja päättyen jonneki 2012 tai sen jälkeiseen aikaan, Myllypuroon ajettiin muutama ruuhkalähtö arkisin tunnuksella Y34 ja tämä oli riittävä palvelu (tokihan linjan 13 päätepysäkki oli siirretty Myllypuroon, mutta vuorothan palvelivat Ikuria ja Tohloppia). Nyt sinne on ulotettu kokonainen linjan toinen haara, joka tuntuu tekevän aikataulusuunnittelun joustamattomaksi juuri Pitkäniemen osalta. Ja kulkeehan se 71 edelleen Kolmihaarankatua ja Tesomankatua pitkin, josta voi sitten vaihdella Tesomankadun varrella. Pihtisulunkadun risteykseen voisi kyllä pysäkkiparin rakentaa, niin kävelymatka pysyy kohtuullisena.

----------


## Jufo

> 7:n tapauksessa Kalkunvuorenkadun ja Kalkun kehätien risteyksestä on 1,8km matka Pihtisulunkadun päättärille ja 1,7km matka Kalkun päättärille. Harvaa omakotialuetta kuten Kalkku palvellaan arkisin 10 min vuorovälillä.



Joo, tarkoitin että sellainen reitti ei oikein toimisi missä Kalkunvuorenkadun ja Kalkun kehätien risteyksestä tehtäsiini pisto Sandvikille ja jatkettaisiin Kalkun päättärille. Sen sijaan linjan haaroittaminen tuossa kohtaa Kalkun ja Sandvikin haaraan toimisi oikein hyvin, varsinkin kun haarat ovat about yhtä pitkiä. Tällöin tosin Sandvikin työntekijät kierrätettäisiin Kalkunvuoren kautta (ei enempää reittivariaatioita) mutta se lienee vielä kohtuullinen työmatkan pidennys.

----------


## Razer

Tajusin tässä, että linjojen 33 ja 34 ruuhkasuuntahan olisi yhtenevä niin, että linjat voisi hyvin yhdistää ajettavaksi aamulla Keskustorilta TAKK:n kautta Pirkkalaan ja iltapäivällä päinvastoin. Jos vielä lisäksi linja 36 kulkisi aamulla vain Pirkkalasta Hermiaan ja iltapäivällä toisin päin, niin sen voisi yhdistää linjan 35 kanssa. Näin linjoja pystyisi liikennöimään 6 kalustoyksiköllä ensi syksylle suunnitellun 9 sijaan, kun kaikilla reitinosilla olisi myös sama 20 minuutin vuoroväli. 

Havainnollistava kartta (linkki vie Google Mapsiin)

Laitoin linjan 36 päättymään ja linjan 35 alkamaan Näyttelijänkadulta havainnollistaakseni, kuinka syntyvän siirtoajon pystyisi hyödyntämään myös kaupallisesti.

----------


## killerpop

> Laitoin linjan 36 päättymään ja linjan 35 alkamaan Näyttelijänkadulta havainnollistaakseni, kuinka syntyvän siirtoajon pystyisi hyödyntämään myös kaupallisesti.


Muotialantie on Muotialantie koko matkaltaan, joten maininta 36:n yhteydessä Muotialankadusta on virheellinen.

----------


## Razer

> Muotialantie on Muotialantie koko matkaltaan, joten maininta 36:n yhteydessä Muotialankadusta on virheellinen.


Hei, ihan oikeasti. Täällä foorumilla on jo ihan tarpeeksi hiljaista ilmankin tällaista saivartelua.

----------


## killerpop

> Hei, ihan oikeasti. Täällä foorumilla on jo ihan tarpeeksi hiljaista ilmankin tällaista saivartelua.


Mutta näytti se korjaantuvan kartan linjaselosteisiin ja hyvä niin  :Smile:  Olenkohan ainoa, joka siirtäisi 36:n joko Vihiojantielle tai vielä mieluummin Koivistontielle? Jälkimmäinen toisi toki matka-aikaakin lisää mutta voisi tuoda muutamia potentiaalisia poikittaisyhteyksiä lisää. Nykyisellään linja taitaa kuljettaa lähinnä bussin sisäilmaa paikasta toiseen.

----------


## logiopiskelija

> Mutta näytti se korjaantuvan kartan linjaselosteisiin ja hyvä niin  Olenkohan ainoa, joka siirtäisi 36:n joko Vihiojantielle tai vielä mieluummin Koivistontielle? Jälkimmäinen toisi toki matka-aikaakin lisää mutta voisi tuoda muutamia potentiaalisia poikittaisyhteyksiä lisää. Nykyisellään linja taitaa kuljettaa lähinnä bussin sisäilmaa paikasta toiseen.


Itse lisäisin linjalle 36 vuoroja aamu- ja iltapäiville, ja lisäksi ohjaisin Hervannassa reitille _Hervannan valtaväylä-Hepolamminkatu-Hervannantie-Hermia_. Palvelisi enemmän opiskelijoita Hepolamminkadulla. Linjan 36x voisi pitää nykyisellä reitillään. Toisaalta tulisi päällekkäisyyksiä linjan 38 kanssa, mutta Hermiassa liikennöi kuitenkin tarpeeksi linjoja, että tämä harvoin liikennöivä 36 on siellä päin varsin turha.

Muuten linjan reitti on kyllä onnistunut, ja tarjoaa suoran yhteyden kotialueeltani (Nekalasta) ja Muotialasta Hervantaan.

Mitä nyt itse linjalla olen kulkenut, niin yllättävän täynnä se on, varsinkin aamuisin. Suurin osa jää bussista pois siinä Hepolamminkadun risteyksen kohdilla, ja suuntaavat Tredulle/Teklulle päin.

----------


## Razer

> Linjan 36x voisi pitää nykyisellä reitillään.


Tätä argumenttia en oikein ymmärrä, etkä sitä mitenkään perustellutkaan. Omassa ehdotuksessani tämä turha siirtoajoreitti saataisiin poistettua, jolloin resursseja vapautuisi oikeasti tärkeämpiin kohteisiin. Vai oletko sitten nähnyt juuri linjalla 36x matkustajia, ja jos niin missä määrin?

Jos linjaa 36 täytyisi jostain syystä ajaa molempiin suuntiin kaikkina liikennöintiaikoina, niin linjan reitti olisi syytä päättää Suupan sijaan Partolaan. Näin x-reittivariaatiollekin voisi löytyä edes jonkin verran kysyntää. Suuppa-Partola-osuus on linjalla täysin päällekkäinen runkolinjan 8 kanssa. Yhteys muuttuisi kuitenkin vaihdolliseksi viimeistään ratikan liikennöinnin aloittaessa Pirkkalaan, joten miksei sitä voisi muuttaa vaihdolliseksi jo nyt?

----------


## logiopiskelija

> Tätä argumenttia en oikein ymmärrä, etkä sitä mitenkään perustellutkaan. Omassa ehdotuksessani tämä turha siirtoajoreitti saataisiin poistettua, jolloin resursseja vapautuisi oikeasti tärkeämpiin kohteisiin. Vai oletko sitten nähnyt juuri linjalla 36x matkustajia, ja jos niin missä määrin?


En ole käyttänyt linjaa 36x, enkä itsekään ymmärrä edes sen järkeä, mutta tarkoitin vain sitä, että jos linjaa niin paljon tarvitaan (miten asia kuitenkaan ei tietojeni mukaan ole), niin siinä tapauksessa sen olisi voinut pitää reitillään. Eipä tuo tämänhetkinen reitti eroa juurikaan linjan 36 reitistä, muuta kuin moottoritieosuudella. Mutta mielestäni ihan turha tuo 36x. Voisivat "siirtää" linjan vuorot linjalle 36.

*Muita vastaavia*

Miksi pitää olla niin paljon niin harvoin liikennöiviä linjoja. Ja miksi niin erilaiset linjat ovat lähes samalla linjatunnuksella.
Linjan 39A harvat vuorot voisi korvata vaikka linjan 12 K-vuoroilla (koulu). Ei ole mitään järkeä pitää omaa linjaa vain muutaman vuoron takia, joilla tuskin hirveästi on matkustajia. Ja sen harvan liikenteen lisäksi tämäkin 39A liikennöi osan vuoroista Varuskunnalle, ja se sekoittaa vähän lisää. Ja linjalla 39A, kun liikennöidään vain peruskoulun koulupäivinä, niin miksi? Linjahan liikennöi Tredulle, mikä ei suinkaan ole peruskoulu.

----------


## Razer

> Miksi pitää olla niin paljon niin harvoin liikennöiviä linjoja?


Koska liikennöinnin järjestäminen on lähtökohtaisesti erittäin kallista, jolloin harvoin liikennöiminen mahdollistaa säästöjä. Mutta jos on tarvetta matkustaa, niin harvallakin vuorovälillä pystytään täyttämään perustarpeet. Varsinkin jos kyse on opiskelijoista, jotka tarvitsevat yhteyksiä enintään kerran tunnissa oppituntien alkamis- ja päättymisaikojen mukaan.




> Linjan 39A harvat vuorot voisi korvata vaikka linjan 12 K-vuoroilla


Jos ideasi tarkoituksena on tehdä palvelusta selkeämpää, niin tuossahan kävisi juuri päinvastoin. Linjan 12 nykyiset käyttäjät joutuisivat ihmettelemään kummallisia K-kirjaimia ilman, että sillä olisi heidän palvelunsa kannalta mitään merkitystä.

Lisäksi pitää ymmärtää, että linjan 39A vuoroja liikennöidään linjan 39 kalustokierrossa niin, että sen liikennöimiseen ei tarvita lisäkalustoyksikköä eikä -kuljettajatyöpäiviä. Jos näin toimittaisiin reitittämällä uudelleen linjan 12 vuoroja, niin palvelutaso heikkenisi vähintään Vähäjärven lenkillä. Nykyisellä ratkaisulla saavutetaan siis samalla rahalla enemmän.

----------


## nickr

Mielestäni linjojen 34 ja 36 kannattaa ehdottomasti liikennöidä molempiin suuntiin sekä aamu- että iltapäivällä. Linjalla 34 on jo niin vähän matkustajia, että mitään varsinaista ruuhkasuuntaa ei ole, osa matkustajista menee Linnakallion alueelta Partolaan, jossa vaihtavat kaupungin suuntaan meneviin linjoihin, osa taas menee Pirkkalaan kotiin tai vaihtaa esim. Nokian suuntaan. Jos linja liikennöisi vain toiseen suuntaan kerrallaan, niin matkustajamäärä todennäköisesti vähenisi entisestään, ja se on jo nyt niin alhaisella tasolla, että sittenhän voi vaikka lakkauttaa koko linjan.

Linjan 36 osalta on havaittavissa selvä "ruuhkasuunta", aamulla Hervantaan ja iltapäivällä takaisin, siitä huolimatta linjalla riittää molempiin suuntiin käyttäjiä koko päivän ajan, joten linjan kulkeminen vain toiseen suuntaan kerrallaan olisi merkittävä palvelun huononnus. Lisäksi koska linja on ainut Muotialantietä palveleva linja, niin asiointimatkat Hervantaan eivät onnistu muuta kuin nykyisen kaltaisella palvelulla. Linjalla 36x olen itse nähnyt 1-5 matkustajaa per vuoro, veikkaisin että käyttäjiä voisi jopa olla enemmän, jos 36x:n vuorot olisivat ihan normaaleja vuoroja Härmälän kautta. Toisaalta olen nähnyt, että osa matkustajista tulee aamulla 36x:n kyytiin Pirkkalan jäähallin alueelta ja jatkaa matkaansa Hervantaan linjatunnuksen vaihtuessa Suupantorilla, linjalta 12 kun ei ainakaan tuohon aikaan ole kunnollista vaihtoyhteyttä 36:lle.

----------


## Jufo

> Mielestäni linjojen 34 ja 36 kannattaa ehdottomasti liikennöidä molempiin suuntiin sekä aamu- että iltapäivällä. Linjalla 34 on jo niin vähän matkustajia, että mitään varsinaista ruuhkasuuntaa ei ole, *osa matkustajista menee Linnakallion alueelta Partolaan, jossa vaihtavat kaupungin suuntaan meneviin linjoihin, osa taas menee Pirkkalaan kotiin tai vaihtaa esim. Nokian suuntaan.* Jos linja liikennöisi vain toiseen suuntaan kerrallaan, niin matkustajamäärä todennäköisesti vähenisi entisestään, ja se on jo nyt niin alhaisella tasolla, että sittenhän voi vaikka lakkauttaa koko linjan.


Kuinkahan monta tällaista matkustajaa sitten on? Enemmän kuin voi sormilla laskea? Muutaman matkustajan takia ei vielä voi ylläpitää kokonaista puolen tunnin välein ajavaa linjaa.

Linjan 34 länsipään voi korvata mulla ratkaisuilla, kuten vaikka linjalla 12T, joka voisi haarautua Partolassa linjan 34 nykyistä reittiä Suupalle kerran tunnissa. Tällöin Kurikkaan ja Vähäjärvelle sille jäisi yhä kaksi vuoroa tunnissa ja tuollahan pääsisi myös Linnakalliosta/Turkkiradalta Suupantorille.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tätä argumenttia en oikein ymmärrä, etkä sitä mitenkään perustellutkaan. Omassa ehdotuksessani tämä turha siirtoajoreitti saataisiin poistettua, jolloin resursseja vapautuisi oikeasti tärkeämpiin kohteisiin. Vai oletko sitten nähnyt juuri linjalla 36x matkustajia, ja jos niin missä määrin?
> 
> Jos linjaa 36 täytyisi jostain syystä ajaa molempiin suuntiin kaikkina liikennöintiaikoina, niin linjan reitti olisi syytä päättää Suupan sijaan Partolaan. Näin x-reittivariaatiollekin voisi löytyä edes jonkin verran kysyntää. Suuppa-Partola-osuus on linjalla täysin päällekkäinen runkolinjan 8 kanssa. Yhteys muuttuisi kuitenkin vaihdolliseksi viimeistään ratikan liikennöinnin aloittaessa Pirkkalaan, joten miksei sitä voisi muuttaa vaihdolliseksi jo nyt?


Mitä itse olen tuota linjaa 36 ja 36X ajanut, niin kyllähän se aika hiljainen on osuudella Pirkkala-Härmälä. Iltapäivisin (ei ole vielä osunut aamuvuoroja kohdalle) 36X tulee ihmeellisesti aina 2-3 henkeä, yleensä jostain Härmälä-Partola akselilta. Aika valistuneita ovat kun tietävät nousta 36 linjaan Pirkkalaan ja tietävät että auto muuttuu siellä 36X linjaksi ja menee Hervantaan. Hauskastihan muuten pysäkkipäreissä yms. 36 on Hermia ja 36X on Hervanta vaikka linjat ovat Hervannan päässä identtiset...

----------


## nickr

> Kuinkahan monta tällaista matkustajaa sitten on? Enemmän kuin voi sormilla laskea? Muutaman matkustajan takia ei vielä voi ylläpitää kokonaista puolen tunnin välein ajavaa linjaa.


Suoraan sanottuna koko linjan matkustajamäärät voi laskea jopa yhden käden sormilla (per vuoro siis). Ei ole kuitenkaan vielä esitetty Nysseltä vuorotarjontaan muutoksia, vaikka joillekin linjoille vuoroja ollaan jo vähentämässä, joten ehkä tavoitteena olikin saada kaksi matkustajaa per vuoro, ja nythän tavoite on täyttynyt. 😄

Pointtini olikin enemmänkin se, että nykyistä linjaa 34 kannattaa liikennöidä kahteen suuntaan, eikä se onko koko linja ylipäätään järkevä.

----------


## Jufo

> Mitä itse olen tuota linjaa 36 ja 36X ajanut, niin kyllähän se aika hiljainen on osuudella Pirkkala-Härmälä. Iltapäivisin (ei ole vielä osunut aamuvuoroja kohdalle) 36X tulee ihmeellisesti aina 2-3 henkeä, yleensä jostain Härmälä-Partola akselilta. Aika valistuneita ovat kun tietävät nousta 36 linjaan Pirkkalaan ja tietävät että auto muuttuu siellä 36X linjaksi ja menee Hervantaan. Hauskastihan muuten pysäkkipäreissä yms. 36 on Hermia ja 36X on Hervanta vaikka linjat ovat Hervannan päässä identtiset...


Jos hakee Reittioppaasta vaikka yhteyttä Partola - Hervanta Duo iltapäivällä klo 15-16 niin se tarjoaa juuri tuota yhteyttä ja osaa vielä kertoa, että se on vaihdoton yhteys, jossa seisotaan Pirkkalassa muutama minuutti. Eli varmaan ihan vaan reittioppaasta tuon löytäneet.

Loukonlahti näyttäis olevan se rajakohta, josta matka-aika Hervantaan on ihan sama kumpaan suuntaan ajavalla 36:lla tahansa.

----------


## vaajy

Tuo 34 on ihan huumorilinja.

Olen siinä joskus ollut, jopa pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan muilla linjoilla, max. muutama matkustaja. Kulkee liian usein ja liian tyhjänä, ei voi olla järkevää.
Pirkkalassa muutenkin mennyt huonoksi joukkoliikenne.

Lentoasemalle ei pääse kuten ennen vanhaan. Kyöstin teollisuusaluen lenkki on pois käytöstä viikonloppuisin. Ennen ne ykköset kiersivät ympyrää, vaikkakin nekin tyhjinä, mutta se oli vain muutaman km lenkki.

Tuo 34 vetää ihan kunnollisen lenkin etuajassa tyhjänä.

Kasi on ihan surullista katsottavaa nykyään. Kaikki bussit menee sinne Kyöstille 10 min välein parhaimmillaan ja niitä on siellä jopa 3-4 bussia aina tyngässä pysäkkipaikassa.

Sitten odotat Suupantorilla bussia Vaittiin, niin niitä kulkee hyvä jos kaksi tunnissa... ei tuossa ole pienintäkään järkeä.

Länsilinjojen 31 on ok, mutta sekin menee päällekkäin 11 kanssa. Pitäisikö se 11 lakkauttaa, sekin ajelee tyhjänä vain. Ei voi ymmärtää noita suunnittelijoita. Kasille pistetään tungokseen asti busseja, muut ajelee tyhjänä, ja nekin kasit.

Itse tekisin jopa niin että se kasi olisi usean variaation bussi, josta yksi menisi esim. Kyöstille ja toinen Vaittiin. Näin se 12 voisi lopettaa tai tehdä siitä Tampereen linja pelkästään eli päättyisi keskustaan tai Pirkkahallille.

11 voisi näin hoitaa tuon Kurikan alueen.

----------


## vaajy

> Kiinnostaisi vielä tietää mitkä linjat mikäkin liikennöitsijä sitten suorittaa. Esim. onko tuleva 8 Paunun ja TKL:n yhteishoidossa, mikä tarkoittaisi samaa myös linjan 10 kohdalla. Voisin kyllä veikata, että linjat 9 ja 19 menee kokonaisuudessaan PirTil:lle, koska siihen yhdistynee myös nykyisten linjojen 17 ja 20 liikennettä, ja siltikin jää vielä yksiköitä vailla suoritetta. Menisikö sitten loput autot linjalle 14, eli Lamminpään-Tohlopin linjalle tai sitten linjalle 17? Tosin kysymysmerkki on sitten linja 7 sikäli, että voisiko jopa nykyisten linjojen 9, 17 ja 20 autot jakaa tulevien linjojen 9, 7 ja 19 kesken? 
> 
> Linja 18 menee tiettävästi Pohjolan liikenteelle, joten siltäkin osin TKL:n tuotanto supistuu jälleen ensi elokuussa.
> 
> Noin muuten pidän numerouudistusta ihan hyvänä. Eihän täällä ole totuttu turkulaistyylisiin kolminumeroisiin linjoihin. Parempi näin.


Paunu ajaa kasia osittain, muutaman prosentin lähdöistä ja nekin loppuvat tässä kesäkuussa 2022.

PTL sai tuon 12 osittain itselleen ja nyt kiinnostaisi tietää, saako PTL sen linjan kokonaan hoitoonsa kesäkuussa 2022 kun linja 8 muuttuu kokonaan TKL:ksi?

Onko jossain tarkempaa tietoa jo, kuka ajaa mitäkin kesäkuusta 2022?

Linjan 12 palvelutasoa ollaan ainakin supistamassa 2022 kesällä, sillä Pirkkalan päässä muutos on aiheuttanut ei toviottavaa matkustajamäärän laskua 1B-osuudella. Tämä johtuu siitä, että moni haluaa mennä Lidliin sieltä, eikä sis tuonne Citymarketille, josta Lidliin 1 km kävely. Itse ainakin kävelen keskustaan 1 km ja jään heti Lidlillä. Vuonna 2022 tuo 12 muuttuu siten, että ruuhka-ajan vuorot palvelevat enimmäkseen Tamperelaisia, eikä kaikki vuorot aja sieltä Pirkkalaan vaan takaisin Reuharinniemeen. Pirkkalan liikenne jää linjalla ehkä 1-2 vro tunti. Ehkä tosiaan koko 11 voisi lakkauttaa, kun sekin ajelee tyhjänä.

https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/n...en-kanssa.html

----------


## vaajy

> Paunu ajaa kasia osittain, muutaman prosentin lähdöistä ja nekin loppuvat tässä kesäkuussa 2022.
> 
> PTL sai tuon 12 osittain itselleen ja nyt kiinnostaisi tietää, saako PTL sen linjan kokonaan hoitoonsa kesäkuussa 2022 kun linja 8 muuttuu kokonaan TKL:ksi?
> 
> Onko jossain tarkempaa tietoa jo, kuka ajaa mitäkin kesäkuusta 2022?
> 
> Linjan 12 palvelutasoa ollaan ainakin supistamassa 2022 kesällä, sillä Pirkkalan päässä muutos on aiheuttanut ei toviottavaa matkustajamäärän laskua 1B-osuudella. Tämä johtuu siitä, että moni haluaa mennä Lidliin sieltä, eikä sis tuonne Citymarketille, josta Lidliin 1 km kävely. Itse ainakin kävelen keskustaan 1 km ja jään heti Lidlillä. Vuonna 2022 tuo 12 muuttuu siten, että ruuhka-ajan vuorot palvelevat enimmäkseen Tamperelaisia, eikä kaikki vuorot aja sieltä Pirkkalaan vaan takaisin Reuharinniemeen. Pirkkalan liikenne jää linjalla ehkä 1-2 vro tunti. Ehkä tosiaan koko 11 voisi lakkauttaa, kun sekin ajelee tyhjänä.
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/n...en-kanssa.html


Hei,
kesäkuun 2022 linjat, palvelutasot ja liikennöitsijät on julkaistu.

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/download/...e80%7D/5639838

Esim. linjalla 12 vuorotarjonta vähenee matkustajamäärien kysynnän laskiessa linjaan 1B verrattuna. Näkyy TKL/PTL säilyvän, mutta mikä on jakosuhde sen näkee sitten.

Linjalta 8 Väinö Paunu Oy lähtee, joten siirryn linjalle 11 LÄNSILINJAT liikenteen autoihin kesäkuussa  :Very Happy: 

Linjalla 8 tiheimmillään 7,5 min sijasta 10 minuuttiin, järkivalinta.

Ikinä en ole ymmärtänyt minkä takia laitetaan 7,5 min välein busseja, ei tämä mikään Helsinki ole, ajamaan tyhjinä. 10 min vuoroväli riittää täysin. Pirkkalan päässä kasit aina tyhjiä ja K-kaupalle ei mahdu montaa jonoon sen paremmin Pirkkalassa kuin Haukiluomassakaan. Linjaa 31 ja 30 viedään Partolaan päätepysäkille. Kulkee entistä linjan 14 reittiä, mikä voi aiheuttaa sekaannusta Lidlin pysäkeillä jos ei näe kunnolla ja kääntyy autossa Pereelle...

Tuota 34 huumorilinjaa ei näytetä ajavan kesäkuusta ollenkaan esim. aamu- ja lounasaikaan 9-14 eikä myöhäisillalla klo 18 jälkeen.

----------


## nickr

Myös talvikauden palvelutasosuunnitelmat on julkaistu: https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...kaudel(235513)

Ensimmäisenä pistää silmään linjan 16 lyhentäminen Irjala-Tays -välille, linja 32 sen sijaan tekee osittaisen paluun ja alkaa suunnitelman mukaan liikennöidä Tays-Hakametsä -väliä Takahuhdin ja Messukylän kautta. 

Linjan 50 päätepysäkki siirretään Lempäälän keskustaan ja Hauralaan liikennöisi suunnitelman mukaan jatkossa 52A.

Ehdottomasti hyvä muutosehdotus on linjojen 30 ja 31 ajaminen Partolan kautta, onkin ollut vähän hassua kun linjat ovat ajaneet Naistenmatkantietä ohi käymättä lainkaan Partolassa. 




> Linjalla 8 tiheimmillään 7,5 min sijasta 10 minuuttiin, järkivalinta.
> 
> Ikinä en ole ymmärtänyt minkä takia laitetaan 7,5 min välein busseja, ei tämä mikään Helsinki ole, ajamaan tyhjinä. 10 min vuoroväli riittää täysin. Pirkkalan päässä kasit aina tyhjiä ja K-kaupalle ei mahdu montaa jonoon sen paremmin Pirkkalassa kuin Haukiluomassakaan.


Harvemmin ne bussit päätepysäkiltä lähtien täysiä ovat. 7,5 minuutin välistä huolimatta ovat kasit olleet usein lähes tuulilasikuormassa Härmälän jälkeen (siis keskustan suuntaan). Tuohon tiheämpään vuoroväliin näemmä palataan jälleen talviaikataulujen alkaessa elokuussa, kesällähän nyt on muutenkin vähän harvemmat välit.

----------


## vaajy

> Myös talvikauden palvelutasosuunnitelmat on julkaistu: https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...kaudel(235513)
> 
> Ensimmäisenä pistää silmään linjan 16 lyhentäminen Irjala-Tays -välille, linja 32 sen sijaan tekee osittaisen paluun ja alkaa suunnitelman mukaan liikennöidä Tays-Hakametsä -väliä Takahuhdin ja Messukylän kautta. 
> 
> Linjan 50 päätepysäkki siirretään Lempäälän keskustaan ja Hauralaan liikennöisi suunnitelman mukaan jatkossa 52A.
> 
> Ehdottomasti hyvä muutosehdotus on linjojen 30 ja 31 ajaminen Partolan kautta, onkin ollut vähän hassua kun linjat ovat ajaneet Naistenmatkantietä ohi käymättä lainkaan Partolassa. 
> 
> 
> ...


Täysin mahdollista, että palataan 7,5 min välein tuon jälkeen.

Pistää silti miettimään mikä järki. Pirkkalan Kyöstin K-kaupalle ei mahdu useita busseja peräkkäin - nyt parhaimmillaan 3 jonossa odottamassa lähtöä.

Onhan tuo aika epätasa-arvoista Pirkkalassa, että Soljaan mennään 10 min välein ja sitten muualle 30 min - 240 min välein jatkossa jos silloinkaan. Esim. lentokentän seutu huonosti hoidettu.

Ongelmaa voisi ratkaista siten, että 8:lle tehdään eri variaatiot, esim. 8A ja 8B, josta 8A pisin ja 8B vaikka Tesomalta Partolaan. Tai 8B menisi Vähäjärvelle, ja tuo 12 loppuisi esim. Messukeskukseen. Näin varsinkin Pirkkalan päässä:

bussiruuhkat Kyöstin pienkaupalla tasaantuisi Vaitin kanssa ja samalla esim. Vähäjärven palvelutasoa parannettaisiin suralla yhteydellä Lidliin, mitä 1B on aiemmin hoitanut. 11 hoitamaan Kurikan liikennettä  :Smile: 

No päätökset tehdään muualla, mutta myös eräs bussikuski oli sitä mieltä, että tuo 8 voisi jakaa kahtia.

----------


## Jufo

Tästä on ollut aiemminkin puhetta mutta mieluiten kasin vuorovälin harvennus niin, että se ajaa samalla vuorovälillä seiskan kanssa jolloin ne voidaan tahdistaa Tesomalle tasaisella 5-7,5 min vuorovälillä. Ja Härmälänranta - Pyynikintori välille jokin apulinja ruuhka-aikaan.

Yllättävää, että 30/31 ajaa yhä 10 min vuorovälillä ensi talvena kun taas kaksitoistasen 20 min vuoroväli nähtiin ylimitoitetuksi. Partolan lisääminen reitille tuskin niitä matkustajamääriä ratkaisevasti kasvattaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Tästä on ollut aiemminkin puhetta mutta mieluiten kasin vuorovälin harvennus niin, että se ajaa samalla vuorovälillä seiskan kanssa jolloin ne voidaan tahdistaa Tesomalle tasaisella 5-7,5 min vuorovälillä. Ja Härmälänranta - Pyynikintori välille jokin apulinja ruuhka-aikaan.
> 
> Yllättävää, että 30/31 ajaa yhä 10 min vuorovälillä ensi talvena kun taas kaksitoistasen 20 min vuoroväli nähtiin ylimitoitetuksi. Partolan lisääminen reitille tuskin niitä matkustajamääriä ratkaisevasti kasvattaa.


Eihän Partolaa varsinaisesti reitille lisätäkään, vaan käytännössä ajantasauspiste ja linjan vaihto (30,31) siirtyy sinne. Ainoastaan mahdollinen lauantailiikenne on eri asia, kun silloin 31 ei palvele. 
Mikäli lähiaikoina/lähivuosina TKL:n kalustohankinnat painottuvat suurikapasiteettisiin sähkövaunuihin, on mahdollista tasata vuorovälejä seiskan kanssa mikäli niin halutaan. 7,5min vuoroväli on joka tapauksessa Pirkkalan osalta ylipalvelua. Resursseja tulisi kohdentaa sitäkin enemmän Partola-Härmälä-Pyynikintori -välille. Tästä syystä erottaisin nämä 30/31 linjojen autokierrot ja siirtäisin 30 päätteen Pyynikintorille. Linjalta 31 olisi myös varaa vähentää vuoroja, Sarankulmaa ei tarvitse palvella 10 min välein. Ehkäpä 30/31 heilurilinja vartin välein sopisi tuolla ehdotetulla Partolan päätteen linjanvaihtosysteemillä, mutta mikäli 30 päättyisi Pyynikintorille, jäisi 31 Ranta-Tampellaa palvelemaan linjan 11 kanssa. Loput vuorot vaikka sitten Härmälää palvelemaan ruuhkasuuntaan ajettavina 30:n lisävuoroina. Silloin autoja ehkä riittäisi 7,5 min vuorovälille jokaisen kasin väliin. Toisaalta näin tiheät vuorovälit ovat jo sellaisia, että peräkkäinajoja tulee 100% todennäköisyydellä. 8-linjallakin ne ovat aivan tavallinen näky. 

Mielenkiintoinen tuo ehdotettu 32-linja. En vain käsitä mitä  funktiota se tarkkaan ottaen toimittaa. Edelleen uupuu suorat yhteydet Hervannan ja Taysin välillä, mutta ehkäpä tuo linja 38 on löydetty sen verran hyvin, ettei valtaväylää pitkin ole tarvetta sellaista enää järjestää. 

Lempäälässä yllätti tämä linjan 50 lyhentäminen. Toisaalta Hauralaa palvelee etäisesti myös 55. Olisin suonut että sitä hyodynnettäisiin enemmänkin, koska hauralan päätteen kautta kiepauttaminen tuskin montaa minuuttia ajoaikaa pidentää. Tarpeen mukaan toki. Tuo 52 linja muodostuu aika onnettomaksi, kun päätteet jaetaan ehdotetulla tavalla. Laasonportista tosin varmaan asiakasvirrat ovat varsin ohuet, sen sijaan Hauralassa lie hieman enemmän potentiaalisia matkustajia. Miksiköhän tullle 52:lle ei edelleenkään tarjota iltaliikennettä? Nyt sille olisi jonkinlaisia perusteita Hauralan osalta.

----------


## Razer

> Mielenkiintoinen tuo ehdotettu 32-linja. En vain käsitä mitä  funktiota se tarkkaan ottaen toimittaa. Edelleen uupuu suorat yhteydet Hervannan ja Taysin välillä, mutta ehkäpä tuo linja 38 on löydetty sen verran hyvin, ettei valtaväylää pitkin ole tarvetta sellaista enää järjestää.


Onkohan jotakin tapahtunut linjan 17 matkustajamäärille syksystä talveen siirryttäessä? Kun Nyssen aikaisempi ilmoitus pyrkiä lakkauttamaan linja 17 muuttuikin hovissa nyt siihen, että lakkautetaan mieluummin linjan 16 reitiltä Hakametsän ja Taysin välinen osuus. Mutta että sama kalusto- ja kuljettajaresurssi sijoitetaankin uudelle hupilinjalle, jolle ei välttämättä muodostu kysyntää sitäkään vähää.

Linjalla 29 pääsee matkustamaan Takahuhdintien päästä Taysille ja linjalla 7 samoilta nurkilta Hakametsään. Eli tosiasiassa ainoaksi lisähyödyksi tästä reitistä jäävät matkat Messukylään/-stä. 

En missään nimessä halua ehdottaa, että tällaiseen tarkoitukseen sopisi rengaslinja. Mutta halusin itselleni selvittää, olisiko tämän pystynyt ajamaan yhtenä rengaslinjana puolen tunnin kierrosajoilla. Valitettavasti ajoaika on hieman liian pitkä siinä onnistumiseen. Joku mutka tarvitsisi vetää suoraksi (ks. kuva alla, jossa vasemmalla Nyssen suunnittelema reitti, ja oikealla hahmottelemani vaihtoehtoinen rengasreitti).

----------


## nickr

Linjasta 8 vielä sen verran, että ruuhka-aikaan kun olen sitä itse nähnyt, niin Suupantorin jälkeen kyydissä on vielä yleensä +/- 10 henkeä Kyöstin suuntaan, joka on mielestäni ihan hyvä saldo ottaen huomioon, että pysäkkejä on enää kolme jäljellä.

Tuollaista apulinjaa Pyynikintorille tuskin saadaan, koska nykyisinhän on ehdottoman kiellettyä liikennöidä ratikan kanssa päällekkäin. Linjan 2 siirtoa Särkänniemeen perusteltiin sillä, että nykyisellä reitillä liikennöinti on ratikan kanssa päällekkäistä. Niin, kolmen pysäkinvälin ajan! En oikein ymmärrä tätä perustelua, onhan iät ja ajat runkolinjat ajaneet keskustan alueella toistensa kanssa samaa reittiä, kun eihän jokaista voi eri kadullekaan laittaa. Mutta ratikan kanssa samalla reitillä kulkua pitää olla mahdollisimman vähän. 

Linjan 2 siirtämistä perusteltiin myös näin: "Uudella reitillään linjalla 2 pystytään myös mahdollistamaan vaihdoton yhteys Särkänniemen pihaan ympärivuotisesti ja samalla tarjoamaan joukkoliikenneyhteys uudistuvalle Onkiniemen alueelle." Suoraan Särkänniemen pihaan ei kyllä mielestäni ole tarvetta ympärivuotiselle yhteydelle, ja Onkiniemeähän palvelee paljon paremmin Onkiniemen pysäkki, jossa pysähtyy syksyllä 2022 vielä ainakin linjat 13 ja 80. Särkänniemen pihasta on vielä 500 metrin kävelymatka Onkiniemeen. Ellei nyt sitten Koiramäen päälle olla rakentamassa kerrostaloja. :Laughing: 

Mutta tämä muutos toteutuessaan todennäköisesti lopettaa tarpeen kesälinjalle 100.




> Onkohan jotakin tapahtunut linjan 17 matkustajamäärille syksystä talveen siirryttäessä? Kun Nyssen aikaisempi ilmoitus pyrkiä lakkauttamaan linja 17 muuttuikin hovissa nyt siihen, että lakkautetaan mieluummin linjan 16 reitiltä Hakametsän ja Taysin välinen osuus. Mutta että sama kalusto- ja kuljettajaresurssi sijoitetaankin uudelle hupilinjalle, jolle ei välttämättä muodostu kysyntää sitäkään vähää.


Aivan, linjan 6 jakamista A:ksi ja B:ksi ei enää ehdotetakaan. Tuota en huomannutkaan, mistähän mahtaa johtua?*

*huomasin Nyssen tiedotteessa (https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/u...aan-26.1..html), että asiakastyytyväisyyskyselyissä bussilinjoista parhaimmat arvosanat ovat saaneet "liityntä- ja poikittaislinjat". Etenkin nuo liityntälinjojen hyvät arvosanat vähän epäilyttävät, kyselyssähän kysytään mm. linjan reitin sopivuutta omiin tarpeisiin, ja olen saanut sen käsityksen, että liityntälinjat ja pakkovaihdot eivät ole ihmisten suosiossa. Mutta jospa olenkin väärässä, ja ihmiset ovat kyselyssä arvioineet linjan 17 niin hyvin, että se päätettiin säilyttää. Tuntuisi aika kummalliselta, mutta niin tuntuu myös tämä äkillinen suunnitelmien muutos linjan lakkauttamisen suhteen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuota 34 huumorilinjaa ei näytetä ajavan kesäkuusta ollenkaan esim. aamu- ja lounasaikaan 9-14 eikä myöhäisillalla klo 18 jälkeen.


Ei se nyt ihan huumorilinja ole, viimeksi eilen käytin sitä ja kyydissä oli muitakin matkustajia.

----------


## Bussimies

> Mielenkiintoinen tuo ehdotettu 32-linja. En vain käsitä mitä  funktiota se tarkkaan ottaen toimittaa. Edelleen uupuu suorat yhteydet Hervannan ja Taysin välillä, mutta ehkäpä tuo linja 38 on löydetty sen verran hyvin, ettei valtaväylää pitkin ole tarvetta sellaista enää järjestää.


32 on tosiaan mielenkiintoinen. Luulenpa, että sen funktio on olla ennenkaikkea vastaus melko kovaääniseen palautteeseen, jota tuli, kun aiemman linjan 32 lakkauttaminen vei yhteyden Kissanmaalta, Takahuhdista ja Ristinarkulta Kaukajärven liikuntapalveluihin. Palautteen mukaan etenkin Ristinarkun ja Takahuhdin koulut käyttivät kyseistä yhteyttä. Nytkään uusi 32 ei tuo suoraa yhteyttä Kaukajärvelle, mutta kuitenkin vaihdollisen yhteyden Kissanmaalta, Takahuhdista ja Ristinarkulta Messukyläntien varteen, josta tiheästi liikennöivät 9/19/40 ajavat Kauksun suuntaan.

Kritiikkiä on tullut lukemani mukaan paljon myös Messukyläntien varren asukkailta, jotka ovat kaivanneet yhteyttä TAYSille mm. linjan 5 reittimuutoksen ja linjan 20 lakkauttamisen jäljiltä. Saapa nähdä, kelpaako linja 32, joka kiertää aluksi "väärään" suuntaan Ristinarkun kautta, mutta vie toki perille kohtuullisessa ajassa. Toisaalta linja 32 voisi toimia vaihtoyhteytenä TAYSin suuntaan myös Kangasalan, Viialan, Turtolan ja Lukonmäen suunnilta tuleville. Messukyläntien varrella on 3 mahdollista vaihtopysäkkiä.

Lisäksi uusi kolmekakkonen saavuttaa Ristinarkuntien pysäkillään aika hyvin Jankan tiheästi asutun alueen, josta osalle on nykyisellään vähän reilummin kävelyä linjan 29 pysäkille Takahuhdin koululle, jos haluaa mennä TAYSille ilman, että kiertää keskustan kautta. Nyssen sivuilla perusteluissa mainittiin myös takahuhtilaisten ja kissanmaalaisten parantuvat yhteydet Hervantaan. Riippuu sitten vähän asuinpaikasta, olisiko järkevämpää ottaa 32 Hakametsän suuntaan ja vaihtaa siellä ratikka 3:een, vai ajaa TAYSin suuntaan ja vaihtaa bussi 38:een. Jonkin verran kiertoa tulee kyllä kummallakin tavalla. Saapa nähdä, onko tälle linjalle tosiasiallista kysyntää tarpeeksi, vai onko tässä koitettu lepytellä osaa väestä, joka ei sitten kuitenkaan välttämättä käytä kyseistä yhteyttä. Aika näyttää.

Mitä tulee Razerin kommentteihin liityntälinjojen suosiosta, voisin nähdä, että ne saavuttavat kyllä enemmän suosiota, kun niille ja ihmisten tottumusten muutokselle annetaan hieman aikaa. Yksi vuosi ei vielä minusta ole riittävä aika lopulliselle tuomiolle. Itse vaihtotapahtuma näyttää havaintojeni perusteella sujuvan varsin jouhevasti keskustan suuntaan, mutta ratikasta bussilla itään jatkettaessa tulee välillä odottelua etenkin iltaisin.

Linjan 16 Hakametsän osuus oli kyllä kovalla alikäytöllä, joten sen lakkauttamisen jotenkin ymmärtää. Toisaalta siinä meni sitten hervantalaisten, hallilalaisten ja turtolalaisten nopein vaihtoyhteys ratikalta TAYSsille Hakametsän pysäkiltä. Sammonaukion ratikkapysäkki näyttää muodostuneen suosituimmaksi paikaksi vaihtaa TAYSin suuntaan.

Linjan 17 lakkauttamissuunnitelma herätti ainakin joitakin vastustavia kommentteja somessa, joten ehkä sillekin on kuitenkin potentiaalista kysyntää. 

Parhaimman tulevaisuuden näen linjalla 18, joka saavuttanee kyllä nykyisellä erityisen tiheällä vuorovälillään enemmän suosiota ajan myötä.

----------


## Jufo

> Linjan 16 Hakametsän osuus oli kyllä kovalla alikäytöllä, joten sen lakkauttamisen jotenkin ymmärtää. Toisaalta siinä meni sitten hervantalaisten, hallilalaisten ja turtolalaisten nopein vaihtoyhteys ratikalta TAYSsille Hakametsän pysäkiltä. Sammonaukion ratikkapysäkki näyttää muodostuneen suosituimmaksi paikaksi vaihtaa TAYSin suuntaan.


Tämänhän ongelma oli, että 16:n lähtöaikoja ei ollut sovitettu ratikkaan ja lähtö/tuloajat Hakametsästä/-metsään taisivat olla huonoimmat mahdolliset ratikkaan vaihdon kannalta. Tämä olisi ansainnut mielestäni jatkoaikaa siten, että aikataulut on laadittu paremmin.

----------


## Bussimies

> Linjan 2 siirtoa Särkänniemeen perusteltiin sillä, että nykyisellä reitillä liikennöinti on ratikan kanssa päällekkäistä. Niin, kolmen pysäkinvälin ajan! En oikein ymmärrä tätä perustelua, onhan iät ja ajat runkolinjat ajaneet keskustan alueella toistensa kanssa samaa reittiä, kun eihän jokaista voi eri kadullekaan laittaa. Mutta ratikan kanssa samalla reitillä kulkua pitää olla mahdollisimman vähän. 
> 
> Linjan 2 siirtämistä perusteltiin myös näin: "Uudella reitillään linjalla 2 pystytään myös mahdollistamaan vaihdoton yhteys Särkänniemen pihaan ympärivuotisesti ja samalla tarjoamaan joukkoliikenneyhteys uudistuvalle Onkiniemen alueelle." Suoraan Särkänniemen pihaan ei kyllä mielestäni ole tarvetta ympärivuotiselle yhteydelle, ja Onkiniemeähän palvelee paljon paremmin Onkiniemen pysäkki, jossa pysähtyy syksyllä 2022 vielä ainakin linjat 13 ja 80. Särkänniemen pihasta on vielä 500 metrin kävelymatka Onkiniemeen. Ellei nyt sitten Koiramäen päälle olla rakentamassa kerrostaloja.
> 
> Mutta tämä muutos toteutuessaan todennäköisesti lopettaa tarpeen kesälinjalle 100.


En usko, että tärkein perustelu liittyy niinkään ratikan kanssa päällekkäin ajamiseen, vaan ennen kaikkea Hämeenpuiston pohjoispään joukkoliikenteen turvaamiseen, kun monet linjat (mm. 9/19) siirtyvät loppukesällä pois Hämeenpuistosta ja takaisin Sepänkadulle. 

Mitä uudistuvan Onkiniemen ja Särkänniemen alueisiin tulee, siihen Koiramäen edustan parkkialueelle sekä sen lounaispuolelle on tulossa uudisrakentamista (mm. asuntoja ja liikuntahalli) aivan lähivuosina, samoin kuin ympärivuotinen kylpylähotelli siihen Särkänniemen risteyksen tuntumaan. Nykyisen linja-autojen parkkialueen paikalle ryhdytään rakentamaan myös ravintolakatua. Lisää mm. tämän linkin takaa: https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...9032021_3.html

Kovin etupainotteisestihan tässä tarjotaan runkolinjatasoista palvelua kyseiselle alueelle, mutta toisaalta liikennöintikustannusten kannalta ero nykyiseen kakkoslinjaan lienee pieni.

----------


## nickr

> En usko, että tärkein perustelu liittyy niinkään ratikan kanssa päällekkäin ajamiseen, vaan ennen kaikkea Hämeenpuiston pohjoispään joukkoliikenteen turvaamiseen, kun monet linjat (mm. 9/19) siirtyvät loppukesällä pois Hämeenpuistosta ja takaisin Sepänkadulle. 
> 
> Mitä uudistuvan Onkiniemen ja Särkänniemen alueisiin tulee, siihen Koiramäen edustan parkkialueelle sekä sen lounaispuolelle on tulossa uudisrakentamista (mm. asuntoja ja liikuntahalli) aivan lähivuosina, samoin kuin ympärivuotinen kylpylähotelli siihen Särkänniemen risteyksen tuntumaan. Nykyisen linja-autojen parkkialueen paikalle ryhdytään rakentamaan myös ravintolakatua. Lisää mm. tämän linkin takaa: https://www.tampere.fi/tampereen-kau...9032021_3.html
> 
> Kovin etupainotteisestihan tässä tarjotaan runkolinjatasoista palvelua kyseiselle alueelle, mutta toisaalta liikennöintikustannusten kannalta ero nykyiseen kakkoslinjaan lienee pieni.


Otin nuo perustelut esityslistassa olleesta pdf-tiedostosta, ja sieltä vaan löytyi ensimmäisenä ratikan kanssa päällekkäin ajaminen. Omasta mielestäni Pohjois-Hämeenpuistoon olisi riittänyt linjat 13 ja 80, koska omien kokemusteni mukaan sieltä ei jostain syystä ole hirveän suurta kysyntää, mutta on tietysti totta, että viikonloppuisin vuoroväli jäisi harvaksi, jos pelkästään 13 ja 80 sinne olisivat jääneet. Ja kesällä linja 2 Särkänniemestä voisi toimia turisteille jopa paremmin kuin linja 100, kun se haluttiin siirtää pois Hämeenkadulta eikä sillä ole viime vuosina päässyt enää Tampere-talollekaan, joten siltä kannalta muutos on ihan hyvä.

Huomasin myös, että kesäliikenteen suunnitelmassa linja 2 oli merkitty vain bussilinjaksi, mutta talviliikenteen suunnitelmassa luki linjan kohdalla sähköbussilinja. Onkohan vanha tieto jäänyt epähuomiossa vaihtamatta, vai ollaankohan sähköbusseja tuomassa takaisin linjalle 2?

----------


## sub

Sinänsä melkoinen suoritus tuplata umpisurkean linjan 16 tasottomuus tällä 32-hassuttelulla. Ei varmaan montaakaan kautta tarvitse katsella tuota vitsiä. Toki koko TAYS/Kampus hässäkkä on liityntäliikenteen kannalta aivan naurettava ratkaisu, sekä idealtaan että toteutukseltaan, mutta tilannetta ei varsinaisesti helpota nämä amatööritason liityntälinjastopiirrustelut.

----------


## nickr

> Lempäälässä yllätti tämä linjan 50 lyhentäminen. Toisaalta Hauralaa palvelee etäisesti myös 55. Olisin suonut että sitä hyodynnettäisiin enemmänkin, koska hauralan päätteen kautta kiepauttaminen tuskin montaa minuuttia ajoaikaa pidentää. Tarpeen mukaan toki. Tuo 52 linja muodostuu aika onnettomaksi, kun päätteet jaetaan ehdotetulla tavalla. Laasonportista tosin varmaan asiakasvirrat ovat varsin ohuet, sen sijaan Hauralassa lie hieman enemmän potentiaalisia matkustajia. Miksiköhän tullle 52:lle ei edelleenkään tarjota iltaliikennettä? Nyt sille olisi jonkinlaisia perusteita Hauralan osalta.


Tajusin, että nämä linjan 50 aikatauluongelmat alkoivat samaan aikaan, kun Ideapark lisättiin sen reitille. En ole Lempäälän linjoilla vähään aikaan matkustanut, joten mietityttää onko linjalle 50 muka niin paljon kysyntää Ideaparkilta, että se piti reitille jättää, mutta Haurala ottaa pois.

Toinen outo juttu on se, että tällä hetkellä arkisin lähtöminuutit Hauralasta ovat lähes koko päivän ajan xx.00 ja xx.30. Kun linjalla 28 oli aikatauluongelma, lähtöminuutteja esim. Ylöjärven päässä muokattiin niin, että aamupäivällä lähdöt ovat xx.00 ja xx.30, alkuiltapäivästä xx.05 ja xx.35, ja illalla xx.10 ja xx.40. Minkäköhän takia samanlaista ratkaisua ei voitu tehdä myös Hauralaan, tämän avulla olisi voitu ainakin vähän helpottaa aikataulussa pysymistä?

Laskin myös, että aikataulujen puitteissa olisi juuri mahdollista, jos linja 58 ajaisi kumpaankin suuntaan Kuljun ja Sääksjärven kautta (jolloin x-variaatiolle ei olisi tarvetta), tämä voisi mahdollistaa sen ettei linjan 50 tarvitsisi ajaa Ideaparkin kautta. No, tällaista nyt tuskin on valmisteilla, tuntuu vain varsin turhalta, että linjalle tulee tällainen kierros esim. öisin tai viikonloppuaamuisin.

En tiedä Hauralan(kaan) matkustajamääriä, toivottavasti ne ovat alhaiset, koska muuten 52:n tunnin väli arkisin ja kahden tunnin väli viikonloppuisin on aika onneton.

----------


## Jufo

En ole tuollaisen lähtöminuuttien shiftailun ystävä koska samat minuuttilukemat koko päivän toistuvana on helpompi muistaa ja voi olla tarkoituksenmukaista että esim. keskustaan saavuttaisiin aina vähän ennen tasaa ja puolta.

Kouluyhteyksien optimoinnissa lähtöminuuttien rukkaus koulujen alkamis- ja päättymisaikojen mukaan on kuitenkin mielestäni ok.

----------


## nickr

Alkuperäinen suunnitelma linjan 6 jakamisesta A:ksi ja B:ksi supistui aluksi pelkästään pieneen reittimuutokseen Kangasalan päässä, mutta nyt sekin on peruttu:

"Linjareitissä on havaittu tarkemmassa suunnittelussa turvallisuusriski Lahdentien alittavassa ajoväylässä. Liikennöinnin riskinä nähdään, että linjalla 6 tulee olemaan niin paljon vuoroja, että reittilinjaus Vatialasta Mäkirinteentien kautta Lentolantielle ei ole turvallinen asiakkaille tai kuljettajalle. Turvallisuusriskin vuoksi linjan 6 reittiä muokataan ajettavaksi Vatialasta Mäkirinteentieltä Vällintielle ja edelleen Vatialantielle."

Tässä nyt puhutaan reittimuutoksesta, mutta tuo uusi reitti on täysin sama kuin nykyinen, eli linjalle 6 ei lopulta olekaan tulossa yhtään muutosta. Mikähän mahtaa tuo turvallisuusriski tuolla olla? En ole tuolla päin hetkeen käynyt, niin en tiedä mikä siellä olisi turvatonta sekä asiakkaille että kuljettajille.

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...audell(241080)

----------


## deepthroat

> Alkuperäinen suunnitelma linjan 6 jakamisesta A:ksi ja B:ksi supistui aluksi pelkästään pieneen reittimuutokseen Kangasalan päässä, mutta nyt sekin on peruttu:
> 
> "Linjareitissä on havaittu tarkemmassa suunnittelussa turvallisuusriski Lahdentien alittavassa ajoväylässä. Liikennöinnin riskinä nähdään, että linjalla 6 tulee olemaan niin paljon vuoroja, että reittilinjaus Vatialasta Mäkirinteentien kautta Lentolantielle ei ole turvallinen asiakkaille tai kuljettajalle. Turvallisuusriskin vuoksi linjan 6 reittiä muokataan ajettavaksi Vatialasta Mäkirinteentieltä Vällintielle ja edelleen Vatialantielle."
> 
> Tässä nyt puhutaan reittimuutoksesta, mutta tuo uusi reitti on täysin sama kuin nykyinen, eli linjalle 6 ei lopulta olekaan tulossa yhtään muutosta. Mikähän mahtaa tuo turvallisuusriski tuolla olla? En ole tuolla päin hetkeen käynyt, niin en tiedä mikä siellä olisi turvatonta sekä asiakkaille että kuljettajille.
> 
> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...audell(241080)


Siinä on kapea tunneli Lahdentien ali ja kaiken lisäksi keskellä tiukkaa kaarretta, eli vastaantulijaa ei käytännössä näe ennen tunneliin ajoa juuri lainkaan.

----------


## Eppu

> Siinä on kapea tunneli Lahdentien ali ja kaiken lisäksi keskellä tiukkaa kaarretta, eli vastaantulijaa ei käytännössä näe ennen tunneliin ajoa juuri lainkaan.


Kartasta kun tarkastelee asiaa, niin eihän siellä teollisuusalueen puolella ole kuin yksi pysäkkipari. Olisiko tässä tapauksessa fiksumpaa laittaa jonkinlaisia täsmäiskuvuoroja tuota kautta kulkemaan? Tai sitten uusi pysäkkipari Vällintien päähän, josta ei ole niin kovin pitkä kävelymatka sillan toiselle puolelle?

----------


## deepthroat

> Kartasta kun tarkastelee asiaa, niin eihän siellä teollisuusalueen puolella ole kuin yksi pysäkkipari. Olisiko tässä tapauksessa fiksumpaa laittaa jonkinlaisia täsmäiskuvuoroja tuota kautta kulkemaan? Tai sitten uusi pysäkkipari Vällintien päähän, josta ei ole niin kovin pitkä kävelymatka sillan toiselle puolelle?


Käytännössä kulkijat tuohon Lentolan teollisuusalueelle ovat olleet varsin satunnaisia, kuten Kallionkin alueelle. Kävelymatka pysäkeiltä jää alle kilometrin, eli lienee varsin siedettävä matka, varsinkin kun vakituisia asumuksia alueella ei ole. Ennustaisin, että tuo linja numero , oliko 40C, joka alkaa ajaa Kangasalan asemalta Kangasalan keskustan kautta Tampereelle ei kovin pitkään kulje, sillä nykyiseen 45/6 variaatioon verrattuna matkustusaika vaikkapa Metsäkulmalta tai Tursolasta kasvaa noin 15-20 minuutilla eli loputkin Tampereen suuntaan menijät siirtynevät vaihtoehtoisiin kyyteihin, kuten omiin autoihin, ja myös Kangasalan keskustan ja Aseman väliltä kulkevat Lentolan Prismalle menijät jäävät pois Nyssen kyydistä.

----------


## nickr

Adressit.com-palveluun on luotu adressi, joka vaatii Kangasalan aseman ja Lentolan välisen bussiyhteyden säilyttämistä. Adressiin on tullut jo yli 100 allekirjoitusta.

https://www.adressit.com/kangasalan_...n_sailytettava

----------


## Jufo

Mikä mahtaa olla syynä että 40C ajaa ensin Kangasalan keskustaan ja sieltä Kangasalan asemalle, mikä vain pidentää matka-aikoja? Eikö kaikin puolin parempi reitti olisi ajaa Kangasalan keskustasta nykyistä 45:n reittiä jatkaen 40:n reittiä Tampereelle.

----------


## nickr

Ihmetyttää myös tuossa asiassa se, että linjan 40C luomista perustellaan sen tarjoamalla vaihdottomalla yhteydellä Tampereen keskustaan. Mutta onhan linjan 45 jo nyt tarjoama yhteys vaihdoton, koska sama bussi jatkaa linjana 6 Lentolasta, linjatunnus vaihtuu mutta ajoneuvo ei, eli matkustajille se on yhtä kuin vaihdoton yhteys.

----------


## Eppu

> Mikä mahtaa olla syynä että 40C ajaa ensin Kangasalan keskustaan ja sieltä Kangasalan asemalle, mikä vain pidentää matka-aikoja? Eikö kaikin puolin parempi reitti olisi ajaa Kangasalan keskustasta nykyistä 45:n reittiä jatkaen 40:n reittiä Tampereelle.


Syynä ilmiselvästi se, että järjestelyllä halutaan tehokkuutta yhdistämällä autokierrot linjan 40 osalta. Nythän tuo 45 on hieman erillinen palanen Kangasalan liikenteessä. Mutta en ole vakuuttunut että tuo uusi järjestely on kovinkaan fiksu. Mielummin 40C voisi ajaa Kangasalantietä ja kääntyö Mäkirinteentieltä kohti asemaa ja sieltä Kangasalan keskustaa. Mutta tätä ei haluta, koska samat autot eivät silloin palvelisi lainkaan varsinaista "nauha"taajamaa, missä on kysyntää.

----------


## Jufo

> Syynä ilmiselvästi se, että järjestelyllä halutaan tehokkuutta yhdistämällä autokierrot linjan 40 osalta. Nythän tuo 45 on hieman erillinen palanen Kangasalan liikenteessä. Mutta en ole vakuuttunut että tuo uusi järjestely on kovinkaan fiksu. Mielummin 40C voisi ajaa Kangasalantietä ja kääntyö Mäkirinteentieltä kohti asemaa ja sieltä Kangasalan keskustaa. Mutta tätä ei haluta, koska samat autot eivät silloin palvelisi lainkaan varsinaista "nauha"taajamaa, missä on kysyntää.


Väliin jäävällä osuudella kuitenkin ajaa 41 arkisin varten välein niin hyvin 40C voitaisiin siirtää tuolta pois. Ja eiköhän 40:n muut variaatiot anna riittävän tarjonnan viikonloppuisin tuolla välillä.

----------


## nickr

Nysse on julkaissut vuosikertomuksensa vuodelle 2021: https://www.nysse.fi/julkaisut.html

Sisältää mm. matkustajamäärätilastot erikseen kevät- ja kesäkausille 2021, sekä uuden linjaston mukaiselle syyskaudelle 9.8.21-31.12.21. Ratikalla 3 on ollut syyskaudella kaikista linjoista eniten matkustajia (2,7 milj.), toiseksi eniten ollut linjalla 8 (1,4 milj) ja kolmanneksi eniten ratikalla 1 (960 000). 

Itse laskeskelin jo joidenkin helposti laskettavien linjojen keskimääräisiä vuorokohtaisia matkustajamääriä. Täällä aiemmin esillä olleella linjalla 34 on ollut syyskaudella reilut 20 000 matkustajaa, joka on noin 4 matkustajaa per vuoro. Linjalla 30 ollut keskimäärin noin 15 matkustajaa per vuoro ja vaihtolinjalla 41 n. 5 matkustajaa per vuoro.

Mielenkiintoinen huomio on myös se, että Pispalanharju-Keskustori välillä kevätkaudella liikennöinyt linja 115 on saanut lähes saman verran matkustajia kuin syyskaudella Pispalanharju-Järvensivu -välillä liikennöinyt 27. Molemmilla matkustajamäärä ollut n. 9 000. Jos nyt karkeasti arvioidaan, että noin puolet matkustajista 27:aan on tullut Järvensivulta, niin voisi arvioida, että Pispalanharjun matkustajamäärä on siis puolittunut linjastouudistuksen myötä.

Edit: Laskinpa vielä vaihtolinja 16:n keskiarvon, n. 5 matkustajaa per vuoro on ollut siellä syyskaudella, jos laskuni meni oikein. 16 on näköjään ollut vaihtolinjoista vähiten käytetty, linjalla 41 tarkka lukema oli 5,3 matkustajaa per vuoro, joten jopa se on ollut hieman suositumpi kuin 16.

----------


## vaajy

> Nysse on julkaissut vuosikertomuksensa vuodelle 2021: https://www.nysse.fi/julkaisut.html
> 
> Sisältää mm. matkustajamäärätilastot erikseen kevät- ja kesäkausille 2021, sekä uuden linjaston mukaiselle syyskaudelle 9.8.21-31.12.21. Ratikalla 3 on ollut syyskaudella kaikista linjoista eniten matkustajia (2,7 milj.), toiseksi eniten ollut linjalla 8 (1,4 milj) ja kolmanneksi eniten ratikalla 1 (960 000). 
> 
> Itse laskeskelin jo joidenkin helposti laskettavien linjojen keskimääräisiä vuorokohtaisia matkustajamääriä. Täällä aiemmin esillä olleella linjalla 34 on ollut syyskaudella reilut 20 000 matkustajaa, joka on noin 4 matkustajaa per vuoro. Linjalla 30 ollut keskimäärin noin 15 matkustajaa per vuoro ja vaihtolinjalla 41 n. 5 matkustajaa per vuoro.
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen huomio on myös se, että Pispalanharju-Keskustori välillä kevätkaudella liikennöinyt linja 115 on saanut lähes saman verran matkustajia kuin syyskaudella Pispalanharju-Järvensivu -välillä liikennöinyt 27. Molemmilla matkustajamäärä ollut n. 9 000. Jos nyt karkeasti arvioidaan, että noin puolet matkustajista 27:aan on tullut Järvensivulta, niin voisi arvioida, että Pispalanharjun matkustajamäärä on siis puolittunut linjastouudistuksen myötä.


Tuo 34:n heikko suosio ei yllätä.

Ennen kulkenut vanhemmille saunaan 1B/1C ja takaisin 1C/1B, mutta kun ei viikonloppuisin 34:sta kulje, niin ei tule käytettyä julkista liikennettä siihen.

Perjantai-illan jälkeen saa monta tuntia odottaa tuomiopäivää ennen kuin seuraava 34 kurvaa pysäkin ohi tyhjänä aina maanantaiaamuun asti.

Se hyvä tuossa, että kunto on noussut, kun joutunut niin paljon enemmän kävelemään.

Linja 12 eli entinen 1B sekin onnistuttiin pilaamaan, kun ei pysähdy enää Lidlin pihalla vaan vie kauemmaksi kauppakeskittymään.

Seuraavaksi luetaan kun palvelumaksut nousevat, vaikka palvelu ei ole ollut hyvä aikoihin.

Sitten kun ratikka vielä rakennetaan Pirkkalaan, niin menee sekin palvelu vaihtoihin ja vähentyneisiin pysäkkeihin.

----------


## Jufo

Laskin itsekin linjat 7, 8 ja 15:

9.8.2021 - 31.12.2021
Arkipäivä/lkm = 104, la = 20, pyhä = 21

Vuoroja 7: 21280 (Vuoroja/arkipv = 163, la = 124, pyhä = 88)
Vuoroja 8: 29992 (Vuoroja/arkipv = 226, la = 190, pyhä = 128)
Vuoroja 15: 12320 (Vuoroja/arkipv = 96, la = 58, pyhä = 56)

Nousuja/vuoro 7: *37,1*
Nousuja/vuoro 8: *48,6*
Nousuja/vuoro 15: *31,1*

Yhdeksi vuoroksi lasketaan koko linjasivu esim. Haukiluomasta Kyöstiin.

Tulokset linjassa sen kanssa mitä olisin mutulla arvoinut.

----------


## nickr

Nysse järjestää kyselyn, jossa halutaan selvittää asiakkaiden ajatuksia joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen liittyen: bit.ly/3vwqRZe. Vastausaikaa 24.4. asti.

Kyselyn yksi päätavoite näyttää olevan, että halutaan selvittää matkustajien ajatuksia pakkovaihtoihin/liityntäliikenteeseen liittyen. Tuntuu kuitenkin, että kyselylläkin yritetään puffata ratikkaa, sillä on mielestäni harhaanjohtavaa esittää linjastovaihtoehdot niin, että ilman ratikkaa bussiyhteyskin on hidas tai harvaan kulkeva. Kun kyselyssä puhutaan vaihtamisesta ratikkaan, korostetaan kuinka helppo ja mutkaton vaihto olisi, mutta kun puhutaan bussiyhteyksistä niin korostetaan, kuinka mutkitteleva matka on tai kuinka kauan bussia joutuu odottamaan.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Nysse järjestää kyselyn, jossa halutaan selvittää asiakkaiden ajatuksia joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen liittyen: bit.ly/3vwqRZe. Vastausaikaa 24.4. asti.
> 
> Kyselyn yksi päätavoite näyttää olevan, että halutaan selvittää matkustajien ajatuksia pakkovaihtoihin/liityntäliikenteeseen liittyen. Tuntuu kuitenkin, että kyselylläkin yritetään puffata ratikkaa, sillä on mielestäni harhaanjohtavaa esittää linjastovaihtoehdot niin, että ilman ratikkaa bussiyhteyskin on hidas tai harvaan kulkeva. Kun kyselyssä puhutaan vaihtamisesta ratikkaan, korostetaan kuinka helppo ja mutkaton vaihto olisi, mutta kun puhutaan bussiyhteyksistä niin korostetaan, kuinka mutkitteleva matka on tai kuinka kauan bussia joutuu odottamaan.


Totta. Törkeää, harhaanjohtavaa johdattelua ja kysymystenasettelua. Toivottavasti moni vastaa "oikein", tai ainakin siten että totuus tulee manipuloinnista huolimatta kuulluksi.

----------


## vaajy

> Totta. Törkeää, harhaanjohtavaa johdattelua ja kysymystenasettelua. Toivottavasti moni vastaa "oikein", tai ainakin siten että totuus tulee manipuloinnista huolimatta kuulluksi.


No hyvä, että edes jotakin kyselyä on. Kehua ei nimittäin voi liikaa linjaa 12.

Ennen pääsi kotiovelta suoraan Lidliin linjalla 1B, ja kotiin pääsi ja kotoa pääsi vaikka myös "väärään suuntaan" linjalla 1C. Se oli ihanaa aikaa.

Tuon jälkeen oikeastaan tapahtui se kun aloin vähentää Nyssen ja erityisesti linjan 12 käyttöä.

1A oli ennen muinoin Pikavuoro Kotiin, eli jäi turhat lenkit asuinalueiden kautta pois!

En muuten edes tiennyt tuosta köyselystä, no tulipa täytettyä, vielä onneksi ehtii. No painoa laski nyt tämän takia muutama kilo taas eli ei voi ainakaan liikaa kritisoida  :Laughing: 

Tosin en usko että koskaan palaan entiseen Nysse-käyttöön, jolloin käytin Väinö Paunu Oy:n autoja jopa joka päivä linjalla 1.

Olen tällä hetkellä työelämän ulkopuolella ja kesäksi alkoi kiinnostus heräämään polkupyörään, joten aion kesällä polkea enemmän.

Huhtikuusta 2021 olen onnistunut pitämään henkilökohtaisen Väinö Paunu Oy:n käyttöasteen yli 80 prosentissa siitäkin huolimatta, että he ajavat enää vain n. 28 prosenttia vuoroista linjalla 8 (keskiarvo)

Arvoakin menee nyt aika vähän, kun pääsen lainaamaan tuttavan kausikorttia, silloin käytän vähän vapaammin busseja. Alla oleva tilanne tänään 19.4.22.

Eli oon aika hyvin suosinut Väinö Paunua minun mielestäni ja loppuun asti mennään siinä  :Smile:  Kesäkuussa sitten hiljaa sammuttavat varikkonsa valot...

Olen aina sanonut, että voitte viedä minulta paunulaiset, mutta ette ikinä vie minua paunulaisista. Siihen pystyy vain kyseisen osakeyhtiön konkurssi. Onhan noita sitten kutosella ja ainakin Turkuun  :Smile: 

*LIIKENNÖITSIJÖITTÄIN PROSENTTIJÄRJESTYKSESSÄ HUHTIKUUSTA 2021*

Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne / Väinö Paunu Oy *323* matkaa *(81,35 % (tavoite: 80-85 %**))*
Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne / Länsilinjat Oy *26* matkaa *(6,55 %**)*
Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne / Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy *24* matkaa *(6,05 %)*
Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne / Tampereen Kaupunkiliikenne Liikelaitos *10* matkaa *(2,52 %)*
Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenne / Vekka Liikenne Oy *2* matkaa *(0,50 %)*
ExpressBus / Väinö Paunu Oy *8* matkaa *(2,02 %)*
ExpressBus / OnniBus.com Oy *4* matkaa* (1,01 %)*

Yhteensä *397* bussimatkaa vaihdolla tai ilman, käytetty raha *184,70* euroa.

Tuttavan kausikortilla matkustan ilmaiseksi silloin kun hän ei sitä itse tarvitse.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuttavan kausikortilla matkustan ilmaiseksi silloin kun hän ei sitä itse tarvitse.


Öö, onko Tampereella siis käytössä haltijakohtainen kausikortti?

----------


## vaajy

> Öö, onko Tampereella siis käytössä haltijakohtainen kausikortti?


Minun mielestä kausikortteja voi lainata, olen kysynyt myös kuljettajalta.

Sellaisia ei voi lainata, jotka ovat etuuksilla, esim. eläkeläiskortilla ei saa matkustaa eläkeläisaikaan jos ei ole eläkelänen.

Niin voi toki tehdä, että menee ennen eläkeläisaikaa ja palaa sen jälkeen lainakortilla. Samoin työsuhdelippuja ei saa lainata.

Muina aikoina matkustus onnistuu.

Olen käyttänyt tuttavan kausikorttia noin jo vuosia ongelmitta ja säästänyt tuhansia euroja. Nyt matka maksaa 2,10 euroa, joten kun tuollaisia tekee 30 lainakortilla kuukaudessa, niin on 63 euroa säästöä  :Smile: 

Kun huomioidaan lisäksi yömatkat verrattuna omaan arvokorttiini, niin säästöä tulee vieläkin enemmän.

*Matkakortin lainaaminen*

Matkakorttia voi lainata, jos kortilla ei ole henkilökohtaista lippua ja kortin ikäryhmä on lainaajalle sopiva.

*7-16-vuotiaan lapsen* kortin voi lainata vain toisen lapsen käyttöön.*17-24-vuotiaan nuoren* kortin voi lainata toisen nuoren tai lapsen käyttöön.*25 vuotta täyttäneen aikuisen* kortin voi lainata kenen tahansa käyttöön.*65 vuotta täyttäneen seniorin* kortin saa lainata kenen tahansa käyttöön seniorien alennusajan ulkopuolella. Alennusaikana, päivittäin kello 9-14 kortin saa lainata vain toiselle 65 vuotta täyttäneelle.
https://www.nysse.fi/liput-ja-hinnat/matkakortti.html

Eli tuolla lainakortilla voinut esim. itse testata linjasto 2021 toimivuutta, joka ei kyllä kaikilta osin toimi hyvin, mutta on ainakin yritetty.

Esim. Vatialaan meno on muuttunut vaihdolliseksi, mutta se on sentään suhteellisen kivuton operaatio ajantasauspysäkkien vuoksi. Paljon vähemmän kuitenkin siellä enää käyn verrattuna täysin vaihdottomaan ykkösbussiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:43 ----------




> Öö, onko Tampereella siis käytössä haltijakohtainen kausikortti?


Sitten vielä se tärkein unohtui.

Ainakin Väinö Paunu Oy:n kuljettajat saavat bussikortin halutessaan Nysseen (vuosikortti) verojen hinnalla.

Yksi luottokuski tosin sanoi, että kun hän 9 tuntia päivässä niitä busseja ajaa, niin vapaa-ajalla eivät silmät busseja katso  :Laughing:  Samoin autolla hän ei tee vapaa-ajalla kuin pakolliset.

Sen verran täynnä sitä ajamista, sehän on tarkkaa ja väsyttävää työtä kuitenkin.

Sitä korttia ei luonnollisestikaan voi lainata edes perheenjäsenelle, paitsi jos hän on töissä bussikuskina.

Kuljettajan mukaan Väinö Paunu Oy ei tarjoa työntekijöilleen mitään muuta etua, kuten kulttuuri- ja sporttipassia, vaikka se olisi mielestäni jopa parempi kuin bussietu.

Ei ne kuljettajat kuitenkaan töihin bussilla pääse, jos on esim. ensimmäinen lähtö, ja eivät taida muutenkaan jaksaa vielä työmatkoja busseissa istua. Miltei kaikilla on auto.

Kuulemma aika harva ilman autoa tässä työssä pärjää, vaatisi aika lailla varikon vieressä asumista.

----------


## Lahti 402

*Linja 7*

Lähes jokainen linjan 7 auto ajaa Linnainmaan päätepysäkiltä (Prisma) Citymarketin taakse parkkialueelle/terminaalille odottamaan seuraavaa lähtöä. Reitti sieltä jatkuu Piettasenkadulle ja Mäentakusenkadun pysäkin ohi pysäkille Linnainmaa D joka on linjan lähtöpaikka Kalkkuun kohti ajaessa.

Mielestäni olisi oivallista käyttää reitin varrelle käyttämättä jääviä pysäkkejä Linnainmaa C (Citymarketin edessä) & Mäentakusenkatu (Sports Center Linnainmaa) sekä perustaa päätepysäkki Linnainmaan Citymarketin taakse. Näkisin tämän olevan käytännöllinen ratkaisu, toki vaatisi jotain järjestelyjä Citymarketin tielle kun siellä voi olla joskus lastausrekka yms tiellä. Sekä kuski ei välttämättä pääse hakemaan kaupasta eväitä jos pysäkki perustetaan, sillä autoa on hyvä olla vahtimassa matkustajien varalta. 

Itse olen kuskilta kysynyt, että voiko heittää Citymarketiin asti, joskus onnistaa. 

Sekä kuulisin mielelläni syitä, miksei tälläistä reittiä voida järjestää.

Alla havainnekuva, merkkasin käytettävät pysäkit vaaleanpunaisella ympyrällä.



Sitten toinen asia linjan 7 reitiltä:

Hakametsässä on 2 pysäkkiä aivan vierekkäin, 70-100m kävelymatkaa näiden välissä, ei kovinkaan käytännöllistä aikataulullisesti.

----------


## vaajy

> *Linja 7*
> 
> Lähes jokainen linjan 7 auto ajaa Linnainmaan päätepysäkiltä (Prisma) Citymarketin taakse parkkialueelle/terminaalille odottamaan seuraavaa lähtöä. Reitti sieltä jatkuu Piettasenkadulle ja Mäentakusenkadun pysäkin ohi pysäkille Linnainmaa D joka on linjan lähtöpaikka Kalkkuun kohti ajaessa.
> 
> Mielestäni olisi oivallista käyttää reitin varrelle käyttämättä jääviä pysäkkejä Linnainmaa C (Citymarketin edessä) & Mäentakusenkatu (Sports Center Linnainmaa) sekä perustaa päätepysäkki Linnainmaan Citymarketin taakse. Näkisin tämän olevan käytännöllinen ratkaisu, toki vaatisi jotain järjestelyjä Citymarketin tielle kun siellä voi olla joskus lastausrekka yms tiellä. Sekä kuski ei välttämättä pääse hakemaan kaupasta eväitä jos pysäkki perustetaan, sillä autoa on hyvä olla vahtimassa matkustajien varalta. 
> 
> Itse olen kuskilta kysynyt, että voiko heittää Citymarketiin asti, joskus onnistaa. 
> 
> Sekä kuulisin mielelläni syitä, miksei tälläistä reittiä voida järjestää.


Olen luottokuskilta kuullut, että eivät voi ottaa matkustajia kyytiin/kuljettaa heitä, kun auto on siirtoajossa.

Luottokuski on Väinö Paunu Oy:llä töissä, kuulemma vakuutukset eivät ole voimassa silloin, jos jotakin matkustajalle sattuu esim. mahdollisessa yhteentörmäyksessä.

Silti samainen luottokuski on kuljettanut minua pysäkkiä pidempään siirtoajossa esim. linjalla 1C lenkkimaaston pysäkille ja linjalla 1B/1 Suupantoria seuraavaa K-kauppaa kohti.

Sirpa, kans paunulainen luottkuski, sanoo aina kasissa että voit mennä varikolle kanssani, kun näyttää olevan tielläsi kotiin. Silloin kun vuoro päättää. Puoli kilometriä vähemmän käveltävää.

Paunu tosin vetäytyy kesäkuussa, joten siihen loppuu kuljetus, mutta anyway kiitoksia Sirpalle siitä.

Siis en tiedä itsekään onko se kuinka sallittavaa kuljettaa ihmisiä siirtoajossa, mutta selvästi jotkut paunulaisetkin kuljettajat tekevät sitä. Mielestäni kasi voisi muutenkin lopetella Turkkirataan.

Linjalla 7 olisi varmaan myös hyvä jos jatkaisi vähän pidemmälle Linnainmaalla.

Valitettavasti noita linjoja eivät tunnu joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät suunnittelevan, niin tulos on siinä.

----------


## heto

> Nyssen sivuille oli tullut kattavaa tietoa ratikan korvaavasta liikenteestä. Täällä kun oli mietitty liikenteen kilpailuttamista ja autojen määrää, niin selitykset löytyvät täältä:
> 
> https://www.nysse.fi/poikkeustilanteet.html


Tämä on kaikessa hiljaisuudessa muuttunut jossakin vaiheessa, luultavasti kesäaikatauluihin siirtymisen yhteydessä (ja siis silloin, kun linja 5 siirtyi TKL:ltä PL:lle). Linja 5R on poistunut, ja sen sijaan linjaa 3R on jatkettu Hervantaan (Lintuhyttiin) asti, tosin niin, että siitä odotetaan tyypillisessä poikkeustapauksessa liikennöitävän vain osuutta HakametsäHervanta tai PyynikintoriHakametsä tapauksesta riippuen ja koko matkaltaan vain, jos raitioliikenne ei pysty hoitamaan linjan kumpaakaan puolikasta. Linjan 3R osuuden HakametsäHervanta perustamisessa on sama 2 tunnin viive kuin muilla poikkeuslinjoilla, mutta osuus PyynikintoriHakametsä ja linjan koko mitta PyynikintoriHervanta on merkitty käytettäviksi vain pitkäaikaisissa häiriötilanteissa, kuten ennen. Ilmeisesti lyhyempiä häiriötilanteita varten on edelleen 7R ja linjan 1 häiriötilanteita varten 18R.

Hervannassa Korvaava bussi -päreet ovat vastaavasti siirtyneet Hervannan valtaväylän varrelta Insinöörinkadun bussipysäkeille. Insinöörinkadun eteläpäähän on Etelä-Hervannan ja Hervannan kampuksen ratikkapysäkkien yhteyteen lisätty takaisin bussipysäkit, jotka kerkesivät muutaman kuukauden olemaan pois näiltä paikoilta.

----------


## vaajy

Tuli testattua tuota linjaa 12 kauppa-asiointiin. Käsittämättömän surkeaa palvelua Nysseltä!

Olen nuorekas, 31, palomieskunnossa oleva nuori. Silti voin sanoa, että linjalla 12 kauppa-asioiden hoito on tehty vaikeaksi Nyssen toimesta. Ei mikään ihme, että linja 12 ei menesty.

Ennen kun oli 1A, 1B ja 1C pääsi kaupoille juuri sieltä mistä halusi, jäähallilta, kotipysäkiltä, Suupantorilta... aina kulki autoja. Kauppa-asioihin meni jopa alle 45 min.

Nykyään samaan voi varata miltei yli tunnin, kun autoja ei kuljekaan enää "kuin liukuhihnalta". Suupantorille tai -torilta tuovat nekin kävellen 30 min päälle linjalla 11. 

Linjalla 12 haasteita on siinä kävelyssä, 10 min sen kilometrin verran sinne ja takaisin 14 min painojen kera. Siitä kiitän Nysseä, että kun on ruokia kantanut noin, niin lähti muutama kilo painoa... ette terveyskeskuksessa näe!

Samoin autojen välissä on se 30 min, eli jos pitää postissa käydä samalla, niin se tuo helposti sen että autoa täytyy jäädä odottamaan 20 min. Samoin jos pyyhältää etuajassa Citymarketilla.
Näidenkin 20 minuutin aikana tekisi mieluusti jotain muutakin kuin odottaisi sitä ainoaa "kyläbussia", kun ennen niitä kulki kolmesta suunnasta kotiin!
Ehkä meitä pirkkalalaisia on totuteltu liian hyvään?

Eli helposti kaksi tuntia saa kulumaan niin yksinkertaiseen asiaan kuin kaupassa käyntiin kun Paunun ajoilla 1B:nä siihen meni 60-80 min.

Ne autot, joita tulee liukuhihnalta linjalla 8, menevät kaikki Soljaan, vaikka Soljassa eivät asu kaikki pirkkalalaiset.

Ongelma ei ole edes tämä, vaan se, että linja 12 jättää aiemman 1B:n sijasta CITYMARKETilla, joka on kylän kallein kauppa ja siitä on 1,1 kilometriä jalkaisin Lidliin.

Nykyään muistelen vain sitä, kun nousin Paunun autoon #148 kotipysäkiltä linjalla 1B ja tulin ulos suoraan Lidlin eteen.. helppoa! Nykyään ajatetaan Kurikat ja Partolat läpi kauas Lidlistä.

Kun teet ruokaostoksia vain 1-2 krt kk, niin sulla on tosi isot kantamukset, reppu, iso kylmalaukku ja kassi. Yritäpä kantaa nuo 1,1 km takaisinpäin... että pääset 12 linjalle. Se vie sentään kotiovelle.

Linjan 11 pysäkki on lähempänä Lidliä, mutta sillä kun menee, niin Suupantorilta 1,5 km kotiin kantamusten kanssa.

Jos minä nyt kuljen nuo hammasta purren ja muutamalla kirosanalla, niin onko mietitty mummoja, monisairaita tai ihmisiä ei palomieskunnossa?

No kerran hyppäsin pyörän selkään ja kauppareissu hoitui silläkin, niin jäi Nysseltä 2,10 euroa saamatta.

Olen muutenkin lisännyt pyöräilyä kesällä, tietynlaisena protestina tälle linjastouudistukselle ja sille, että Paunua ei enää ole kuin unissa.

Todella vaikeaksi on tehty yksi kauppareissu aiempaan nähden, kun 1B, 1A ja 1C oli päivän sana. Pääsi jokaisella "kotiin", 1A lähti 500 metriä kotoota lähitielle.

Nysselle on nyt moni alueen asukas reklamoinut, että linjalla 12 halutaan mennä Lidliin ei Citymarketiin, mutta eihän siellä kuunnella meitä aasiakkaita.
Itse ehdotin jopa pysäkkiä linjalle 12 suunnilleen Bauhausin kohdalle molempiin suuntiin, josta lähtee se oikopolku Lidliin, eivätkä ne siihenkään reagoi. No maastopyörällä pääsee Lidlin pihalle omien aikataulujen herrana  :Smile: 

Ne voisi ratkaista tuon ongelman niinkin, että osa kaseista menisi Vaittiin, mutta sehän on niin vaikeaa, eikös? 12 voisi siten alkaa vasta Suupalta.

----------


## killerpop

> Tuli testattua tuota linjaa 12 kauppa-asiointiin. Käsittämättömän surkeaa palvelua Nysseltä!
> 
> 
> Ongelma ei ole edes tämä, vaan se, että linja 12 jättää aiemman 1B:n sijasta CITYMARKETilla, joka on kylän kallein kauppa ja siitä on 1,1 kilometriä jalkaisin Lidliin.
> 
> Nysselle on nyt moni alueen asukas reklamoinut, että linjalla 12 halutaan mennä Lidliin ei Citymarketiin, mutta eihän siellä kuunnella meitä aasiakkaita.


Linja 12 kulkee jopa 4 Lidlin oven vierestä. Mikä on ongelma? Ratina, Rautatienkatu, Finlayson ja Lielahti. Tai kulki ainakin vielä eilen, jos reittiä ei ole muutettu muuksi eikä ainakaan digipalveluiden mukaan ole. Ja kaikkien näiden Lidlien kohdalla kävelymatka pysäkille on max 200 metriä. Viideskin Lidli löytyisi, jos Hallituskadulla haluaa asioida, sinne joutuu kyllä kävelemään.

----------


## vaajy

> Linja 12 kulkee jopa 4 Lidlin oven vierestä. Mikä on ongelma? Ratina, Rautatienkatu, Finlayson ja Lielahti. Tai kulki ainakin vielä eilen, jos reittiä ei ole muutettu muuksi eikä ainakaan digipalveluiden mukaan ole. Ja kaikkien näiden Lidlien kohdalla kävelymatka pysäkille on max 200 metriä. Viideskin Lidli löytyisi, jos Hallituskadulla haluaa asioida, sinne joutuu kyllä kävelemään.


Hei.


Sinulta taisi unohtua Pirkkalan Lidl.


En minä niin hullu olisi, että lähtisin täältä Pirkkalasta Ratinan Lidliin, eli 30 min matka, ja 30 min takaisin. Ylimääräiset 15 min, tosin meneehän tuo 10 min kävellessä...


PTL / 12




900 metriä Lidlistä


VÄINÖ PAUNU OY / 1B (vastaa linjaa 12 Vaitista alussa)




90 metriä Lidlistä


Siinä on ongelma. Puhun siis eräänlaisesta toimitusongelmasta, eli nykyään menee tosi kauaksi Lidliin kotilinja.


Miksi Pirkkalasta pitäisi lähteä Lielahden Lidliin tai Hallituskadulle??


Yhtään lähemmäksi kuin 900-1000m ei linjalla 12 enää paikkakunnan Lidliin pääse. Ennen oli 90 metriä kulkumatkaa.


Ja tätä on nyt ollut siitä asti kun 12 tuli ja 1B meni sen lisäksi että vuorotiheys huono.

----------


## Jufo

Linjalta 12 vaihto tiheästi kulkevaan linjaan 8 Suupantorilla? Aika paljon heikompiakin asiointiyhteyksiä on olemassa kuin tuo. Ihan joka paikasta ei voi olla suoraa yhteyttä ovelta ovelle.

----------


## kuukanko

> En minä niin hullu olisi, että lähtisin täältä Pirkkalasta Ratinan Lidliin, eli 30 min matka, ja 30 min takaisin. Ylimääräiset 15 min, tosin meneehän tuo 10 min kävellessä...


Mikä ongelma, kun olet niin hullu, että käytät aikaa fanitustekstien kirjoittamiseen Paunusta ja istut bussien kyydissä tuntitolkulla ilman varsinaista tarkoitusta?

----------


## killerpop

> Hei.
> Sinulta taisi unohtua Pirkkalan Lidl.


No kun se ei ole reitin varrella niin en sitä edes vaivautunut mainitsemaan. Mutta jos linjan varrella on jo 4 ko ketjun liikettä käytännössä ilman kävelymatkoja, niin se on melkoinen saavutus. Voisi LIDL hankkia kokomainosteipit linjan 12 autoihin ja Nyssekin voisi markkinoida linjaa Lidl-Linjana.

----------


## vaajy

> Mikä ongelma, kun olet niin hullu, että käytät aikaa fanitustekstien kirjoittamiseen Paunusta ja istut bussien kyydissä tuntitolkulla ilman varsinaista tarkoitusta?


Ei ole Väinö Paunu Oy:n kyyti, niin ei siellä nyt tuntikaupalla istuta  :Wink: 

Tänäänkään ei tarvitse iltamenoihin busseilla lähteä kun molemmat Pirkanman Tilausliikenteen vuorot ajamatta kuljettajapulaan linjalla 12. Eilenkin odottivat monet ihmiset ilta-aikaan tulematonta bussia.

Onneksi on polkupyörä, kun ei enää Paunun varmoja kyytejä ole tarjolla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:56 ----------




> Linjalta 12 vaihto tiheästi kulkevaan linjaan 8 Suupantorilla? Aika paljon heikompiakin asiointiyhteyksiä on olemassa kuin tuo. Ihan joka paikasta ei voi olla suoraa yhteyttä ovelta ovelle.


Ennen oli, vaihto on aika hankalaa joka välissä varsinkin takaisin, isojen laukkujen kanssa. Pitää myös huomioida sairaita, joille kaikki ylimääräiset vaihdot on vaikeita.

Mutta Nysse on Nysse ja onneksi voi näin kesäaikaan äänestää jaloilla, eli polkupyörällä kauppaan ovelta ovelle.

----------


## nickr

Siuron joukkoliikenneyhteyksien parantamisesta on tehty adressi, joka on viidessä päivässä kerännyt jo yli 250 allekirjoitusta:

https://www.adressit.com/vetoomus_si...on_79_puolesta

----------


## vaajy

Eipä kauaa se linja 34 ajanut TAKKsta Pirkkalaan  :Very Happy: 

Se esitetään lakkautettavaksi ensi vuodelle. Perusteluna, mikäs muukaan, liian vähäiset matkustajamäärät.

Sanon Nysselle, että ihmettelen noita päätöksiä. Miksi kaikessa päätöksenteossa on tavalla tai toisella mukana raha eli kannattavuus.

Ruokakaupassakin on selvää, että kaikki myynnissä olevat tuotteet eivät voi olla myyntivaltteja. Silti niitä myydään.

Linja 34 on oikein hyvä linja Pirkkalasta Ikeaan, tosi nopeaa ja se palvelee myös kauppakeskuksiin menijöitä.

Vaikka viiton linjalle 34 ainoana koko teollisuustiepätkällä, niin miten jatkossa pääsee sieltä Ikeaan, kun ei autoakaan oo.

Pitää muistaa, että ihmiset eivät jaksa palvella joukkoliikennettä vaihtamalla koko ajan busseja. Vaan joukkoliikenteen tulisi palvella meitä.

Tästä on hyvä esimerkki eräästä työmiehestä joka ennen pääsi Vatialasta Vaitin teollisuusalueelle suoraan yhdellä bussilla. Matka-aika oli pitkä, mutta hän matkusti. Tunnin kerrallaan.

Illalla toinen tunti. Linja oli 1B/1C samassa ajoneuvossa.

Sitten tuli tää uudistus ja hän sanoi ettei aio istua kutosessa, vaihtaa kasiin ja sieltä 34:lle. Odotuksineen työmatka olisi 1,5 tuntia ja illalla samat.

Jotta kyseiselle työmiehelle jäisi edes kourallinen aikaa vapaalle:

Häntä ei ole enää bussissa näkynyt työmatkalla. Nysse on hävinnyt matkustajan. Hän ajelee nykyään samalle työpaikalle autolla ja se hoituu jopa ykköstä nopeammin.

Hienoa tää ratikka, hienoa tää keskustan superpalvelu, mutta täällä. Vaihtoa vaihdon perään. Vie äkkiä matkustajat ja parhaimmillaan lopullisesti.

Bussit ovat valmiiksi hitaita, miksi meitä kiusataan vaihdoilla ja tehdään matka-ajoista entistä vähemmän houkuttelevia? Se, jos mikään, generoi autoilua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:40 ----------

Vielä linjasta 12 palautetta ja yleisesti bussien matka-ajoista.

Linja 12 on tosi pitkä linja ja matka-aika Lielahteen on helposti 45 minuuttia. Autot koko ajan myöhässä.

Tehtiin joskus testi, pääsin itse Lielahteen nopeammin polkupyörällä vaikka lähdin kesällä Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:n #5 kanssa samaan aikaan Vaitista!

Kun Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne meni sitä omaa pitkää reittiään, paahdin popit soiden kiertoreitillä, metsäisiä polkuja, niin jopa 7 kilometriä putosi pois.

Samalla nostatin kuntoa ja säästin hieman rahaa 2,10 menossa ja 2,10 paluussa.

Kesällä olen monesti ihmetellytkin miksi porukka ahtautuu linjaston 2021 täpötäysiin busseihin esim. linjalla 8 myöhässä 10-20 minuuttia, kun itse nauttii pikkutuulesta ja pyöräilystä.

Kirjaimellisesti jopa Pirkkalan keskustasta Tampereelle monesti tullut nopeammin kuin bussi.

Vaitista Lielahteen linjalla 12 bussilla noin 50 minuuttia, pyörällä oikoreittiä 45 minuuttia... olen säästänyt satasia pelkästään viime kesällä kun vaihdoin hitaista busseista nopeimpiin kulkuneuvoihin.

Olen ottanut kilpaa myös Paunun kuskien kanssa Pirkkalassa. Bussit pysähtyvät joka välissä ja vaihtoja voi tulla muutoksissa. Niin hulluhan siinä saa olla jos ei nopeammasta pyöräilystä ota kiinni.

Jotkut matkustajat lähtevät keskioville vasta kun ne aukeavat ja sitten odotellaan... odotellaan... kun sä poljet vain.

Vaikka linjasto tehdään joukoille, niin siitä puuttuu nopeus. Tarvitseeko pysäkkejä olla joka kulmalla? Voisiko moottoriteitä hyödyntää enemmän?

Mitä muutamalta autoilijalta kysynyt, bussien matka-aika ja vaihdot ovat sellaisia, jotka saavat heidät pysymään busseista pois jatkossakin. Jos työmatka-aika on tuplaten-triplaten busseilla, niin kyllä auto valitaan.

Mitä tuohon kilpaan tulee niin olen jo teininä tullut Lielahdesta nopeammin kauppakassit tangolla kuin TKL matkustajineen Lentävänniemeen. Silloin oli vielä haitaribusseja reitillä 16.

Linjastossa ei huomioida sitä, että monelle matkustajalle linjan nopeus ja vaihdottomuus on tärkeä kriteeri valitseeko lopulta bussin vai esim. polkupyörän tai auton.

Tuo Vekka Groupin moottoritietä hyödyntävä linja 103 on tervetullut uudistus, mutta valitettavasti vuoroja on aivan liian vähän, jotta siitä tulisi käyttökelpoinen linja Pirkkalasta Tampereelle vartissa.

----------

